# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Se acerca el mundial de "algo" 2010

## nando

El mundial de futbol 2010 está encima 

 que pensais de nuestra selección ?
de verdad está tan claro que ganaremos??
o con los partidos amistosos jugados se han creado muchas dudas??

----------


## embalses al 100%

Para mi la verdad con los amistosos nose nose....Eso de estar sufriendo hasta el ultimo minuto estoy acostumbrado, pero creo que las otras seleciones no les van a dar tantas oportunidades. Espero tener otra noche como la de la final de la Eurocopa :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , que ni yo mismo me lo creia. Se tienen que espabilar si quieren llegar lejos o ganar si es posible :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . 



Saludos :Wink: .

----------


## FEDE

> El mundial de futbol 2010 está encima 
> 
>  que pensais de nuestra selección ?
> de verdad está tan claro que ganaremos??
> o con los partidos amistosos jugados se han creado muchas dudas??


Hola Nando:

Yo creo que tenemos una buena selección y Vicente del Bosque es un buen entrenador, creo tambien que está entre las favoritas para ganar el mundial, pero en el fútbol muchas veces influye el factor suerte, haber si nos acompaña  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

España tiene muy buenos jugadores en la Selección, y forman una buena piña.

Si juegan bien, creo que este será el año de olvidarse de la maldición de cuartos, pero de ahí a la final, pues tengo mis dudas.

Prefiero no esperar mucho de ellos. Así no me sentiré defraudado.

----------


## sergiako

Hola a todos he aqui el grupo que le a tocado a españa en el mundial:

Grupo de españa (Grupo H)

España
Suiza
Honduras
Chile

Segun dicen algunos es un grupo asequible pero no hay que subestimar a ninguna seleccion.

Y de este grupo siguiente saldra el rival de españa en octavos:

Grupo G

Brasil
RDP de corea
Costa de marfil
Portugal

Bueno, cuando españa juegue su primer partido del mundial pondre el resultado :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: :

----------


## sergi1907

Mucho me temo que se quedará en cuartos.

La imagen que están dando en la preparación no es precisamente buena.

----------


## ben-amar

Volveran a lo mismo:
Jugando como nunca, perdiendo como siempre. Le doy hasta semifinales, siendo optimista.
Solo deseo equivocarme, pero porque llegue mas lejos no que quede en cuartos

----------


## ben-amar Jr

digo que cae en octavos contra brasil.
un saludo.

----------


## Luján

> digo que cae en octavos contra brasil.
> un saludo.



Para eso Una de ellas tendría que pasar como primera y la otra como segunda.

Espero que España quede primera de grupo, y seguramente Brasil sea la primera del otro grupo. En octavos tocará Portugal (o Brasil si Portigal es 1ª).

Será EL PARTIDO CLAVE. Si se supera, Creo que "La Roja" no se cruzará con Argentina (el otro hueso más duro) hasta la final.

----------


## nando

Yo pienso que España tiene todos los ingredientes para ganar el mundial ahora está que el cocinero guise bien este cocido pues en la eurocopa España demostró que fué la mejor y no por suerte no tenemos que ir de sobrados pues ya se ha visto en los amistosos y lo prefiero, que ganen por la minima y en el último minuto que no por 5 a 0 y pensarnos que está todo hecho hay que trabajar y trabajar por que es asi como se consiguen las cosas

palabras textuales de mi hijo ahora mismo  parece que gusta mas el futbol que los embalses  jajajaja

----------


## ARAGORM

A POR ELLOS OEEEEE, A POR ELLOS OEEEEE

Este verano esperemos pasar buenas tardes con la selección.
Yo cada dia que ganen me tiro un chapuzón a la piscina, así que espero mojarme mucho este verano.  :Big Grin:  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mucho me temo que se quedará en cuartos.
> 
> La imagen que están dando en la preparación no es precisamente buena.


Más que eso, que también, la que me tiene "aterrorizado" es Argentina...

No por su juego, porque es una "birria", pero harán de todo para que Argentina gane el Mundial, así a la pulga, que están empeñados en elevarlo a los altares sea como sea, pues sin comerlo ni beberlo, puesto que no ha hecho ni un egg con Argentina, tendrá su copa Mundial, uno de los títulos que le faltan...

Y como quieren que sea como Maradona o superior, pues esta claro que le van a regalar el Mundial...

En fin, espero equivocarme y que Iker levante la dorada...pero mucho me temo que esa está ya vendida para Argentina...

Un saludo.

----------


## nando

> Más que eso, que también, la que me tiene "aterrorizado" es Argentina...
> 
> No por su juego, porque es una "birria", pero harán de todo para que Argentina gane el Mundial, así a la pulga, que están empeñados en elevarlo a los altares sea como sea, pues sin comerlo ni beberlo, puesto que no ha hecho ni un egg con Argentina, tendrá su copa Mundial, uno de los títulos que le faltan...
> 
> Y como quieren que sea como Maradona o superior, pues esta claro que le van a regalar el Mundial...
> 
> En fin, espero equivocarme y que Iker levante la dorada...pero mucho me temo que esa está ya vendida para Argentina...
> 
> Un saludo.


pues para eso estamos nosotros para que eso no ocurra

----------


## F. Lázaro

> pues para eso estamos nosotros para que eso no ocurra


Sí, pero...una imagen vale más que mil palabras...



Ahora cambia la camisa blanca de Corea por la albiceleste...y ya está...

Si con Corea nos hicieron ésto, imagínate con Argentina...

Pobre Helguera, que pena que te sujetaran... :Mad: , te tenían que haber dejado...

Un saludo.

----------


## nando

> Sí, pero...una imagen vale más que mil palabras...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora cambia la camisa blanca de Corea por la albiceleste...y ya está...
> 
> Si con Corea nos hicieron ésto, imagínate con Argentina...
> 
> Pobre Helguera, que pena que te sujetaran..., te tenían que haber dejado...
> ...


bueno en ese momento si nos hubieran dejado a mas de uno no se no se,
yo creo que ahora tenemos mas prestigio como selección

----------


## F. Lázaro

> mas prestigio como selección


Jajaja, no creo  :Stick Out Tongue: .

Por cierto, os habéis fijado en el brazo de Puyol??? Madre de dios, te pega un cachete y te desencaja la mandíbula... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , escupes los dientes como pipas de sandía... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> bueno en ese momento si nos hubieran dejado a mas de uno no se no se,
> yo creo que ahora tenemos mas prestigio como selección


En esto, el unico prestigio que cuenta es el de Brasil, Italia y Argentina; tal vez tambien Alemania.
Los demas... del saco, hayan ganado lo que hayan ganado.
Contentaros con cuartos o semis; lo que venga de mas...bienvenido sea

----------


## ben-amar

> Jajaja, no creo .
> 
> Por cierto, os habéis fijado en el brazo de Puyol??? Madre de dios, te pega un cachete y te desencaja la mandíbula..., escupes los dientes como pipas de sandía...


A la mano abierta, te hace un tatuaje que te rodea la cabeza :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Rafa Nadal pasa a la final de Rolan Garros por 2-6/3-6 y 6-7 :Smile:

----------


## nando

> En esto, el unico prestigio que cuenta es el de Brasil, Italia y Argentina; tal vez tambien Alemania.
> Los demas... del saco, hayan ganado lo que hayan ganado.
> Contentaros con cuartos o semis; lo que venga de mas...bienvenido sea


pues ya es hora de cambiar esa linea ¡¡¡¡

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Rafa Nadal pasa a la final de Rolan Garros por 2-6/3-6 y 6-7


A ver mañana con el Soderling...pfffff  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment: , el estilo de juego del Soderling le va fatal a Nadal...y con los cañoñazos que pega y la derecha que tiene...veremos a ver..., a ver si acaso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  y recupera el nº1  :Wink: 




> pues ya es hora de cambiar esa linea ¡¡¡¡


Ójala se pudiera...

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> pues ya es hora de cambiar esa linea ¡¡¡¡


Ya quisiera yo que cambiara :Wink:  :Smile:  y llegara a la final :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## sergiako

Nadal campeon!!!
Despues de no ganar el año pasado roland garros este año lo a ganado con autoridad y a recuperado el numero 1 en un partido que a ganado por 6-4, 6-2 y 6-4. Ademas de un premio en metalico de un millon y pico de euros. Ah Y han dicho en la television que nadal llevaba un reloj valorado en 350.000 euros :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

> Nadal campeon!!!
> Despues de no ganar el año pasado roland garros este año lo a ganado con autoridad y a recuperado el numero en un partido que a ganado por 6-4, 6-2 y 6-4. Ademas de un premio en metalico de un millon y pico de euros. Ah Y han dicho en la television que nadal llevaba un reloj valorado en 350.000 euros


...Y van 5

----------


## ben-amar Jr

España lo tiene un poco facil pero no hay que subestimara chile que es una buena seleccion creoe que chile pasa 1 y España 2 :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## nando

Hola ben-amar Jr
vamos a ver tenemos la mejor selección de la historia con un centro de campo envidiable peeeeero no se estará cargando el nuevo entrenador el famoso tiki -taca???

----------


## nando

Hola,
Florentino perez hoy tenemos la mejor selección de todos los tiempos¡¡¡  :Smile: 
ya se verá¡¡¡¡
La selección continúa preparando el Mundial cargada de moral. Así se deduce de la confianza con la que afrontan la cita nuestros futbolistas. Andrés Iniesta destacó que la selección está atravesando actualmente un "muy buen momento de forma" y que "la única preocupación es llegar bien y hacer nuestro fútbol".

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Nadal campeon!!!
> Despues de no ganar el año pasado roland garros este año lo a ganado con autoridad y a recuperado el numero 1 en un partido que a ganado por 6-4, 6-2 y 6-4. Ademas de un premio en metalico de un millon y pico de euros. Ah Y han dicho en la television que nadal llevaba un reloj valorado en 350.000 euros


Hizo un buen partido en general, pero tuvo algunos momentos que no daba pié con bolo..., le devolvía a Soderling cada revés cortado que daba miedo verlo y luego, las que entallaba bien tanto de revés como derechas las dejaba Nadal a media pista, perfectas para que Soderling remachara.

Pero recompuso su juego y volvió a meterle la pelota al final de la pista a Soderling, con lo cual, elimina bastante la fuerza de su derecha




> ...Y van 5...


Y el año que viene esperemos que iguale a Borj. 

Ahora que, que ca***nes son los franceses, te coges cualquier periódico de Francia y no ves a Nadal ni a ningún español por ningún lado... :Embarrassment: , se lo tienen merecido, así les va:

*El Tour:* 2006 Pereiro , 2007 Contador , 2008 Sastre , 2009 Contador ...
*Roland Garros:* 2005 Nadal , 2006 Nadal , 2007 Nadal , 2008 Nadal  , 2010 Nadal ,...

Que se aguanten...jejeje

Un saludo.

----------


## nando

Nadal es un excelente deportista y persona :Smile:  y la prensa gala no le llega ni a las suelas de sus nike :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## sergiako

España 2, goles de villa y silva, Polonia 0 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
cada vez que alguien marque un gol en la primera parte actualizare este mensaje.

Primer cambio del partido sale Iniesta del campo y entra Pedro; Iniesta es sustituido por molestias en la pierna derecha

----------


## sergiako

Final de la primera parte con un resultado de 2-0 a favor de españa :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Que les aparecido la primera parte :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> Final de la primera parte con un resultado de 2-0 a favor de españa
> Que les aparecido la primera parte


Pues ni idea, porque no lo he visto, pero si no España no gana a Polonia ya se podría ir despidiendo del mundial.

----------


## sergiako

España va ganando 4-0 (Goles de Villa, Silva, Xabi Alonso y cesc) :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  en un magnifico partido de España

----------


## ben-amar

> Final de la primera parte con un resultado de 2-0 a favor de españa
> Que les aparecido la primera parte


No lo sé, comenzare a ver partidos cuando comience España su andadura mundialista.
Ya me hinchare de futbol cuando Ben-Amar Jr termine el cole y pueda ver los partidos a la hora que sea
Tú nos mantienes informados de este amistoso.

----------


## sergiako

Gooooool de fernando torres a pase de pedro gracias a este gol españa gana 5-0 a polonia :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Gooooool de pedro españa gana 6-0

----------


## nando

Festin de vuestra España querida(6- 0) y un ambiente envidiable  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

> Festin de vuestra España querida(6- 0) y un ambiente envidiable



Vaya, parece que ha sido un buen entrenamiento

----------


## nando

Mundial 2010 | Selección española
Andrés Iniesta se ha sometido en la mañana de hoy, miércoles, a una resonancia magnética en una clínica de Barcelona, que ha confirmado que sufre una lesión muscular, un edema, que le convierte en seria duda para el estreno en el Mundial de la selección española dentro de una semana ante Suiza.

Iniesta pidió el cambio en la primera parte del último amistoso de España antes del Mundial 2010, al sentir molestias musculares desde el inicio del encuentro ante Polonia. La primera revisión médica informó que sufría una "lesión muscular menor", que hoy se ha confirmado en unas pruebas más exhaustivas.

A última hora de la mañana de hoy, Iniesta se sometió a una resonancia magnética que determinó que sufre un "edema en el músculo semimembranoso del muslo derecho" y confirmó que no existe rotura.

Aunque los doctores de la selección no han especificado los días que necesita Iniesta para su recuperación -en principio cuatro o cinco días de descanso-, sí han aclarado que es duda para disputar el primer partido de España en el Mundial.

El jugador, a la salida de la clínica, manifestó sentirse "optimista, porque sabía que no era algo importante. He pasado por lesiones peores. Ahora disfrutaré del día libre y mañana viajaré a Sudáfrica.

----------


## nando

El mismo día que España viaja a Sudáfrica, Xavi Hernández ha solicitado el apoyo de la afición de cara al Mundial, ya que los jugadores van a poner todo el empeño en traer la copa a casa. " Pase lo que pase, que esté con nosotros, lo vamos a dar todo y a morir con nuestras bazas", ha declarado. En este sentido, ha reconocido que "siempre es bueno el apoyo de los seguidores, el reoconocimiento, el apoyo. Es necesario el aliento y eso me enorgullece"El centrocampista insiste en la identidad basada en el juego de toque que ha definido al combinado nacional desde que se proclamó campeón de Europa: "Si ganamos o perdemos tenemos que ser nosotros mismos. Triangular y sentirnos cómodos teniendo el balón, ésa es la base de la Eurocopa". En caso de salir campeón el 11 de julio, el del Barça ya ha asumido un reto ante la insistencia de algún periodista: tintarse el pelo con los colores de España.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/110620...cubiertas.html

----------


## ben-amar

> http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/110620...cubiertas.html


Esas medidas son una tonteria. No todo el mundo trabaja en una oficina.
A los albañiles, gentes del campo, fontaneros, carteros, mineros....... Tambien les pondran una tele en el trabajo?

----------


## nando

y unas cañitas también  a por ellos ¡¡¡ oeee¡¡ a por ellos¡¡¡ ooeee¡¡¡

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Seguramente Iniesta podrá jugar el primer partido contra Suiza 
un saludo

----------


## ben-amar Jr

! Que buena noticia ¡ Alonso saldra 3º (parte limpia) despues de haber sancionado a Webber con 5 posiciones por cambiar la caja de cambios
un saludo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Podio del GP de Canada de F1:
1º.- Hamilton
2º.- Button
3º.- F. Alonso

Se coloca Hamilton lider del mundial con109 puntos; Alonso 4º con 94

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Podio del GP de Canada de F1:
> 1º.- Hamilton
> 2º.- Button
> 3º.- F. Alonso
> 
> Se coloca Hamilton lider del mundial con109 puntos; Alonso 4º con 94


Esperemos a ver ese nuevo F10B que estrenará en Valencia a ver que tal...a ver si dejan de cargarla ya porque vaya tela este año...ha perdido un "jartón" de puntos por hacer el tonto... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

Ha llegado el final de la cuenta atras.
¡hagan juego, señores! 
Pongan sus resultados y jueguense su credibilidad 
(si no tienen, ya se la quitaremos)

----------


## ben-amar

-

----------


## ben-amar Jr

-

----------


## ben-amar

Suiza, una selección previsible
España vs Suiza, el primer asalto de la Roja
http://futbolitis.terra.es/articulo/...suiza-4116.htm
Disciplina y sencillez, experiencia sin fisuras, los suizos no dejan de ser una selección previsible que gana cuando baja el nivel y que sufre cuando la competición se eleva. Juegan un 1-4-4-2 aunque España es una de esas selecciones que lo condicionan todo, por lo que no sería descabellado que los de Hitzfeld opten por el 1-4-2-3-1 para intentar ganar la batalla de la zona ancha. 


Arriba, Derdiyok, Frei y Nkufo, tres puntas de los que juegan dos y contra España es posible que uno. Derdiyok es la juventud atrevida, futbolista que marcó con el Basilea en el Camp Nou y que viene de firmar una buena temporada en el Leverkusen. Nkufo viene de salir campeón. Es la exageración de la experiencia, no se desentona aunque los años pesan en el esfuerzo, que no en la definición. Frei es el término medio, sabe estar y siempre está dispuesto. Es el titular pero está de baja así que Hitzfeld deberá elegir sus sustituto.

En la zona ancha un creador, Barnetta y un destructor con juego como Golkan Inler, el del Udinese. Tiene recorrido y fútbol para dar que hablar aunque todos esperan que Tranquillo Barnetta dé el salto de calidad para que Suiza tenga creación y último pase. Juega en el Leverkusen, se entiende bien con Derdiyok y eso puede decantar la titularidad del punta.

Con ellos dos, Gelson Fernandes, mestizaje en estado puro. Un futbolista que recuerda a Manuel Fernandes el del Valencia y no sólo por compartir apellido. Dentro y fuera son similares, juegan al fútbol cuando están enchufados y se distraen con facilidad cuando la pelota no es la protagonista. El suizo- angoleño Fernandes me gusta más que Huggel pero bien podrían entrar los dos en el caso de que Hitzfeld emplease la variante de jugar con trivote y un solo punta. Falta definir el jugador de banda diestra. Behrami el del West Ham, que bien podría jugar de carrilero de ambas bandas pero que no será de la partida. No es indiscutible en el West Ham aunque lo juega casi todo siendo más valorado que el mítico Faubert. Tirando de galoes y experiencia está el eterno Hakan Yakin. Como contra España hay que correr detrás del balón no sería una buena opción y es que Hakan las quiere al pie.

Atrás, Benaglio en portería. Campeón de la Bundesliga 08/09 con el Wolfsburgo, experiencia en Champions y un año regular. Tiene maneras y las para. En la diestra Lichtsteiner, el carrilero diestro de la Lazio aunque el que está de moda es Kolarov. Tiene disciplina y criterio, en la Eurocopa08 rindió a la perfección. En el eje de centrales, Senderos y Grichting, una vez que Djorou se ha quedado atrás no llegando a más que joven promesa de los gunners. Defienden bien el juego aéreo, son torpes en el giro y lentos aunque defenderán pegados a Benaglio para reducir riesgos. En la izquierda Magnin, del Stuttgart. Siempre cumplidor, nunca sorprende ni por lo bueno ni por lo malo. Lo vimos contra el Sevilla y el Barça en la Champions.

Sólo queda el valedor, Hitzfeld. Ganador habitual, sabe competir, no pierde el tiempo en adornos y va al grano. Ganador de dos Champions una con el Borussia Dormund y otra con el Bayer Munich. Casi nada, en el banquillo una bestia negra del fútbol español a nivel de clubes. El primer partido de España no será sencillo, imponer el estilo es la fórmula para el éxito.

----------


## REEGE

3-0
Goles de Villa (2) y Pedro.
Que continúe la porra!!!!

----------


## ARAGORM

Mi porra es 4-1   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
¡A POR ELLOS OEEEE!

----------


## Luján

1-0 y va que chuta.

No estoy muy esperanzado, qué quieren que le haga.

Se le está dando demasiado bombo (aparte del de Manolo) a la Selección, y al final va a pasar como siempre. Los eternos aspirantes.

Aunque este año es la mejor posibilidad. Si esta vez no puede ser, no lo será nunca.

----------


## FEDE

Bueno pues como creo que no está puesto todavía, digo que el resultado va hacer España 3 - Suiza 1

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

mi porra es 3-0  :Smile: 
que siga la porra

----------


## Salut

Lástima que Corea del Norte no le metiera una manita a Brasil  :Big Grin: 

Adelante! Hacedlo por vuestro amado líder, Kim Jong Il!! xDDDD

----------


## sergi1907

2-1 y gracias.

Un mundial siempre es diferente.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lástima que Corea del Norte no le metiera una manita a Brasil 
> 
> Adelante! Hacedlo por vuestro amado líder, Kim Jong Il!! xDDDD


Si no hubiera pegado el cantado el portero coreano... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Yo no pronostico nada...no me gusta, no sea que... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aberroncho

A pesar de las insoportables vuvucelas, España le meterá una manita a Suiza.

*5  -  1*

----------


## Luján

A tomar por donde cargan los camiones!!

Ya pueden ir haciendo las maletas, que se vuelven antes de octavos. Mira que perder 0-1 con Suiza. cuando toque Chile...

----------


## ben-amar

Se han cumplido las peores predicciones; jugando como nunca, se ha perdido como siempre 
España 0 - Suiza 1

----------


## jasg555

Y no querían a Don Luís.....

----------


## nando

> Y no querían a Don Luís.....


eso mismo digo yo .....

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Le dije a mi padre que en octavos se acabó lo que se daba. :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Se acabó...Spain -> Game Over

----------


## aberroncho

Una gran cura de humildad. Nos han bajado de la nube en la que todo el mundo poníamos a la selección.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

> Se acabó...Spain -> Game Over


Os jugabais vuestra credibilidad en la porra y ahora es mia porque yo soy la banca :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Una gran cura de humildad. Nos han bajado de la nube en la que todo el mundo poníamos a la selección.


Pero a palos y sin anestesia...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Os jugabais vuestra credibilidad en la porra y ahora es mia porque yo soy la banca


Pues a mí la banca no me ha quitado credibilidad ninguna, porque no aposté nada... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , ya lo dije, que no decía nada no sea que... :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sergiako

Mal empieza españa este mundial con la derrota ante suiza por un 0-1.
Con un mal juego de españa, la otra cosa mala es la posible lesion de iniesta.
tambien es verdad que los suizos jugaron muy "gorrinos" es decir a meter cuantas mas faltas mejor
 ¿Creen que españa va a ganar el mundial con el juego que a mostrado en este primer partido?

----------


## REEGE

¿Donde cobro la porra?

----------


## Luján

España ha hecho lo único que no debía hacer: Perder.

Ahora no puede fallar en los otros 2 partidos.

Si lo consigue se quedará con 6 puntos. Lo ideal es que Chile y Suiza no empaten, así tendrá suerte si queda segunda de grupo.

----------


## sergi1907

Es una buena cura de humildad.

Algunos comentarios que se oían daban España como campeona casi sin jugar, y cuando pasa eso ya sabemos como acaba la historia.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno.... que decir.... Quedando 2º de grupo nos tocan muuuuchas probabilidades de jugar contra Brasil, y no digo nada más :Frown: .

----------


## nando

España ganará el ....
Creo adivinar el futuro   y el futuro será            para esto no hace falta ser muy adivino

----------


## nando

> España ganará el ....
> Creo adivinar el futuro   y el futuro será            para esto no hace falta ser muy adivino


Bueno no hay que ser tan dramático a la próxima vá la vencida  ahora eso sí hay que trabajar más

hay que bonita ita ita¡¡¡

----------


## ben-amar

> España ganará el ....
> Creo adivinar el futuro   y el futuro será            para esto no hace falta ser muy adivino


El que ya ha visto su futuro ha sido el Gran Pau Gasol; 2º anillo de la NBA, y consecutivo :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Como soy generoso, os doy la oprtunidad de recuperar vuestro prestigio y podeis ir poniendo vuestros resultados para el partido de España-Honduras.

Mi resultado es...-

¡¡Sigo siendo la banca!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Para mí el resultado es...........................4-0

----------


## embalses al 100%

Honduras es como dice un amigo mio como CD Alcalá. Yo digo un 5-0. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Demasiada euforia, vamos a apañarnos con un 3-1
¡Ah! Gracias amigo Embalses al 100%

----------


## nando

pues siendo algo optimista yo diría un 3-0

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Honduras es como dice un amigo mio como CD Alcalá. Yo digo un 5-0.


Eso también se decía de Suiza...y 0-1... :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## FEDE

Bueno, siendo también bastante optimista y viendo que la derrota pasada les ha dolido,  :Mad:  y que quieren recuperar el prestigio  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  creo que el resultado será de España *6* Honduras *1*

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Bueno, siendo también bastante optimista y viendo que la derrota pasada les ha dolido,  y que quieren recuperar el prestigio  creo que el resultado será de España *6* Honduras *1*
> 
> Un saludo


 :EEK!: ¡¡tas´pasao!! :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Esta vez soy optimista y me apunto al 4-0

----------


## ARAGORM

¡¡ Vamos !! no hay que perder el ánimo   3-1



¡¡ESTO EMPIEZA AHORA!!

----------


## FEDE

> Como soy generoso, os doy la oprtunidad de recuperar vuestro prestigio y podeis ir poniendo vuestros resultados para el partido de España-Honduras.
> 
> Mi resultado es...-
> 
> ¡¡Sigo siendo la banca!!


Hola Ben-amar Jr, tu prestigio se eleva, y como eres la banca no tendras problema para cobrar la porra  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ahora si no fuera por los que han fallado, el 6-1 que puse se hubiera quedado corto  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:  Aupa España !!!

----------


## jasg555

Lo siento, pero no vamos a ningún lado con Del Bosque y su miedo total.
Hoy jugar de nuevo con dos mediocentros defensivos ha sido la demostración de un temor a no sé qué.

Imagino que si jugamos con Brasil sacará 4 centrales como hacía Clemente.

No estoy nada contento, la selección ha perdido la chispa que contra viento y marea le inyectó Luis.

Espero equivocarme.

----------


## sergi1907

> Lo siento, pero no vamos a ningún lado con Del Bosque y su miedo total.
> Hoy jugar de nuevo con dos mediocentros defensivos ha sido la demostración de un temor a no sé qué.
> 
> Imagino que si jugamos con Brasil sacará 4 centrales como hacía Clemente.
> 
> No estoy nada contento, la selección ha perdido la chispa que contra viento y marea le inyectó Luis.
> 
> Espero equivocarme.


Totalmente de acuerdo.

Ni jugando contra Honduras (sería un 2ª B en la liga española) se puede prescindir de un jugador sangrando :Confused:  :Confused: 

Me recuerda a la selección de otros mundiales, no a la que ganó la Eurocopa

----------


## jasg555

> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Ni jugando contra Honduras (sería un 2ª B en la liga española) se puede prescindir de un jugador sangrando
> 
> Me recuerda a la selección de otros mundiales, no a la que ganó la Eurocopa


 Torres está siendo linchado en la red, sin tener en cuenta que no estaba prevista su alineación hasta al menos octavos por su reciente operación, y no está ni al 60%. Aunque si no llega a salir hoy, a Villa no le dejan ni moverse.

Y con la concepción del juego del seleccionador, la verdad es que estoy decepcionado.
Veremos contra Chile.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hoy jugar de nuevo con dos mediocentros defensivos ha sido la demostración de un temor a no sé qué.


Ha habido bastante tiempo en el partido que había más jugadores de España por detrás de la línea de balón que por delante...eso es una quimera para nuestro juego

Lo siento por Busquets pero tiene que quitarlo de ahí... :Embarrassment: 

Y yo directamente le compraba el billete de vuelta a Torres  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  y metía a Llorente  :Wink: ...porque...dios santo, como co**nes se puede ser tan malo  :Mad:  :Mad: . Entiendo que venga de una lesión y no esté fino, necesite más rodaje...pero hijo mío, es que es un espanto verlo, de hecho, me he cargado en mando de la televisión tirándolo contra la pared con los fallos de Torres... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Torres está siendo linchado en la red, sin tener en cuenta que no estaba prevista su alineación hasta al menos octavos por su reciente operación, y no está ni al 60%.


Ni aun así jasg555  :Wink: , al menos para mí, no es una excusa.

 Los fallos que ha tenido hoy son imperdonables...y recordemos, que, en la Eurocopa le pasó igual (que casualmente lo único bien que hizo fue el gol contra Alemania)...fallaba 200 para hacer un gol, y eso en un delantero es imperdonable

----------


## jasg555

> Ha habido bastante tiempo en el partido que había más jugadores de España por detrás de la línea de balón que por delante...eso es una quimera para nuestro juego
> 
> Lo siento por Busquets pero tiene que quitarlo de ahí...
> 
> Y yo directamente le compraba el billete de vuelta a Torres  y metía a Llorente ...porque...dios santo, como co**nes se puede ser tan malo . Entiendo que venga de una lesión y no esté fino, necesite más rodaje...pero hijo mío, es que es un espanto verlo, de hecho, me he cargado en mando de la televisión tirándolo contra la pared con los fallos de Torres...


 O Busquet o Xavi Alonso, los dos no pueden jugar juntos porque anulan el juego de ataque de la selección en un 50%.

Y Torres, ya te digo, su alineación no estaba prevista al menos hasta octavos, y está al 60% tras su operación de rodilla. Pero al salir hoy, a pesar de que ha fallado goles claros, ha posibilitado la libertad de Villa.
Fíjate el otro día como a Villa no le dejaron ni moverse, y cuando salió Torres al final, la defensa suiza estuvo mucho más abierta. Y hoy con su alineación se han abierto huecos que de otra manera estarían cerrados.

Luego Navas, que es un gran jugador, el juego de la selección no le va. En el Sevilla, con un juego mucho más vertical, tiene al brasileño esperando sólo sus pases. Aquí no.

O bien algunos jugadores está tocados, que puede ser (no sé como estará Cesc) o no entiendo lo que está haciendo Del Bosque.

----------


## FEDE

> Lo siento, pero no vamos a ningún lado con Del Bosque y su miedo total.
> Hoy jugar de nuevo con dos mediocentros defensivos ha sido la demostración de un temor a no sé qué.
> 
> Imagino que si jugamos con Brasil sacará 4 centrales como hacía Clemente.
> 
> No estoy nada contento, la selección ha perdido la chispa que contra viento y marea le inyectó Luis.
> 
> Espero equivocarme.


Tengo que decir que para mí Luis Aragones es el mejor entrenador que hay en España, ya lo conosco de cuando estuvo en el Betis, y aunque hay muchos Beticos que lo criticaron, debo decir que como jugaban por banda izquierda Luis Fernandez y Jarni y Joaquin por la derecha daba gusto verles jugar, pero ahora tenemos a Del Bosque a ver a la altura que nos dejan, también creo que Navas debe ser insustituible  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

> Ni aun así jasg555 , al menos para mí, no es una excusa.
> 
>  Los fallos que ha tenido hoy son imperdonables...y recordemos, que, en la Eurocopa le pasó igual (que casualmente lo único bien que hizo fue el gol contra Alemania)...fallaba 200 para hacer un gol, y eso en un delantero es imperdonable


 Los fallos no tienen escusa, y es verdad que Torres a veces falla goles claros. Pero cuando juega, las defensas dejan huecos, y se nota muchísmo.

Luego el juego, ni de ésta selección ni de la de Luis le va. A él le funciona bien el balón largo y la lucha con el central. Pero los defensas cuando le ven, se lo hacen encima y eso propicia  unos huecos que hoy se han visto y que con Suiza no.

Si ya fuera más certero, sería la leche.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> O Busquet o Xavi Alonso, los dos no pueden jugar juntos porque anulan el juego de ataque de la selección en un 50%.


Pues yo quitaba a los dos... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  y metía a Silva y a Iniesta cuando esté listo  :Wink: 




> Y Torres, ya te digo, su alineación no estaba prevista al menos hasta octavos, y está al 60% tras su operación de rodilla. Pero al salir hoy, a pesar de que ha fallado goles claros, ha posibilitado la libertad de Villa.


Entonces, para que co**nes está Llorente en el banquillo???  :Confused:  Para que se lo ha traído??  :Confused: 

Si Torres no está listo pues que lo deje en el banco y que meta a Llorente, va estupendamente por arriba, con fuerza, y puede hacer la misma función de liberar a Villa, además, de que te puede meter alguno...

----------


## jasg555

Luego, por comentar una anécdota, ésta temporada les compré a los chicos del equipo de mi hijo un Jabulani, pero el bueno, para partidos importantes.
 A los dos partidos me dijeron que no lo quería, son muy técnicos y que no les iba. Ya me empeñé y lñes compré un tango pero el que se hizo para el mundial 82 de España, y lo han jugado hasta el final. Estaban encantados.

Luego, el nuevo equipo en el que va a jugar el chico ésta temporada, el entrenador, tipo experimentado, muy competente y que ha estado jugando el el Nástic, tampoco quiere ni verlos.

----------


## jasg555

> Pues yo quitaba a los dos... y metía a Silva y a Iniesta cuando esté listo 
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces, para que co**nes está Llorente en el banquillo???  Para que se lo ha traído?? 
> 
> Si Torres no está listo pues que lo deje en el banco y que meta a Llorente, va estupendamente por arriba, con fuerza, y puede hacer la misma función de liberar a Villa, además, de que te puede meter alguno...


 Pero a X. Alonso o a Busquet, a uno tienes que alinearlo, es la función que hizo Senna con Aragonés a la perfección. Tanto Silva como Iniesta juegan 25 metros más adelante.
 Lo que no pueden hacer es jugar los dos juntos.

 Efectivamente, el partido contra Suiza, era el partido de Llorente, que es tan alto como los defensas de ellos y está acostumbrado a pelearse sólo.


 O del Bosque sabe cosas que desconocemos, o la selección le viene grande.

Y yo, después de ver lo de la Eurocopa, me niego a ver otra vez selecciones tipo Clemente.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos a ver, Torres es un niñato que como CR :Mad:  :Mad:  se cree el mejor del mundo y no sabe ni rematar a puerta vacia. Para tener a ese prefiero tener a Llorente y darle una oportunidad al chaval que juega bien.

Ya lo dije con los amistosos no me gusta nada la manera de jugar de esta España de del Bosque, se nota bien el cambio de Luis Aragones :Mad:  :Mad: .

----------


## nando

Yo particularmente veo a la selección bastante espesa no sé el motivo cansancio fisico o mental y desde luego no me gusta nada del Bosque pero él no tiene culpa de estar ahí la culpa la tiene el hxxx pxxx de Villar que quería hecharlo a toda costa por sus diferencias con el sabio pero el Caxxxto  este lo tenia ya todo amañado para ese incomprensible cambio de entrenador (para mi Luis  sabe bastante más de fútbol que el curica este) pero quien sabe a lo mejor vamos a más jajajajaja(que dios me oiga)

----------


## jasg555

> *Vamos a ver, Torres es un niñato que como CR se cree el mejor del mundo y no sabe ni rematar a puerta vacia.* Para tener a ese prefiero tener a Llorente y darle una oportunidad al chaval que juega bien.
> 
> Ya lo dije con los amistosos no me gusta nada la manera de jugar de esta España de del Bosque, se nota bien el cambio de Luis Aragones.


Yo creo que los que eligen al balón de oro, plata y bronce no están muy de acuerdo en eso...
Otra cosa es que le hayan operado hace nada de una rodilla y lleve bastante sin jugar. Además de arratrar la lesión durante toda la temporada. Es más, me sorprende que con esa lesión ni siquiera pueda jugar.
 En ese caso habría que alinear a Llorente. Pero.....

Pero vamos, Villa sin Torres al lado, el 50%.

----------


## ben-amar

Mi hijo, desde la cama, me dice que todo son excusas de perdedor. Que cuando pasais por caja?
¡Valiente banca! :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

¡A ver a ver! que hemos ganado.
Y veo que nadie está contento.
¡HEMOS GANADO C**O! y vamos engrasando la maquina poco a poco.
¡OEEEEEEEEEEE!    ¡OÉ!   ¡OÉ!    ¡OÉEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
Ahora toca Chile     :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## jasg555

Minuto 2:30

http://video.latino.msn.com/watch/vi...ndial/4vneh9in

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo particularmente veo a la selección bastante espesa no sé el motivo cansancio fisico o mental


Las fiestorras que se correrán por la noche  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

Porque no olvidemos, que muchos son "chavales" entre 20 y 30 años, y me extraña que no caiga ninguna noche por ahí de juerga, eso no se lo traga ni el tato...

Y entre eso, y que Casillas está más en esto que en jugar...(véase foto adjunta...)

----------


## ben-amar

> ¡A ver a ver! que hemos ganado.
> Y veo que nadie está contento.
> ¡HEMOS GANADO C**O! y vamos engrasando la maquina poco a poco.
> ¡OEEEEEEEEEEE!    ¡OÉ!   ¡OÉ!    ¡OÉEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> Ahora toca Chile


Dí que sí, peores comienzos han tenido otras veces Italia o Argentina, por decir alguna, y han llegado a la final
 :Wink: 

¡OEEEEEEEEEEE!    ¡OÉ!   ¡OÉ!    ¡OÉEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

----------


## jasg555

> Las fiestorras que se correrán por la noche 
> 
> Porque no olvidemos, que muchos son "chavales" entre 20 y 30 años, y me extraña que no caiga ninguna noche por ahí de juerga, eso no se lo traga ni el tato...
> 
> Y entre eso, y que Casillas está más en esto que en jugar...(véase foto adjunta...)


 Pobre casillas, se está quedando en los huesines :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pobre casillas, se está quedando en los huesines


Jajajajaja...mucho ejercicio  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Las fiestorras que se correrán por la noche 
> 
> Porque no olvidemos, que muchos son "chavales" entre 20 y 30 años, y me extraña que no caiga ninguna noche por ahí de juerga, eso no se lo traga ni el tato...
> 
> Y entre eso, y que Casillas está más en esto que en jugar...(véase foto adjunta...)


Valla un capxxxo como si fuera yo pués está de muerte jajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  pués eso que meta a Valdes j**er soluciones soluciones(si el santo está enxxxxo)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Valla un capxxxo como si fuera yo pués está de muerte jajajaja pués eso que meta a Valdes j**er soluciones soluciones(si el santo está enxxxxo)


Ten cuidao con la mirada que le está echando la moza...un poco más y le hace una resonancia magnética... :Big Grin: 

Parece que está pensando Iker: anda que le den ... al fútbol y la portería, que pongan a Valdés que para eso lo han traído... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¡A ver a ver! que hemos ganado.
> Y veo que nadie está contento.
> ¡HEMOS GANADO C**O! y vamos engrasando la maquina poco a poco.
> ¡OEEEEEEEEEEE!    ¡OÉ!   ¡OÉ!    ¡OÉEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> Ahora toca Chile


[[Bueno, vamos, lo que tu digas. Pero deberiamos de estar como Chile ahora, pero es la unica alegria que me da el futbol(espero que pasemos de octavos, porque si no no vuelvo a ver más futbol)]]

Tras ese pequeño paréntesis (tenia que desaogarme).

¡PODEMOS!¡PODEMOS!¡PODEMOS!¡SÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍ!   ¡A POE ELLOS, A POR ELLOS! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Barber

Coincido mucho con jasg555.Para mí sobra busquet, sobre todo jugando con selecciones de esta categoria, dos medios centros defensivos es excesivo. Cesc deberia haber jugado hoy en su sitio y en el descanso Llorente deberia haber sustituido a Torres. 
Pero en fin se dice que cada español es un seleccionador y cada uno haria su seleccion, pero de todas formas del bosque no es de mi devocion.
Otra cosa, el "niño" no se hara hombre hasta que no sepa "meterla" :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nando

> Coincido mucho con jasg555.Para mí sobra busquet, sobre todo jugando con selecciones de esta categoria, dos medios centros defensivos es excesivo. Cesc deberia haber jugado hoy en su sitio y en el descanso Llorente deberia haber sustituido a Torres. 
> Pero en fin se dice que cada español es un seleccionador y cada uno haria su seleccion, pero de todas formas del bosque no es de mi devocion.
> Otra cosa, el "niño" no se hara hombre hasta que no sepa "meterla"


Que no os enterais todavía, que el que sobra es Villar el Hxxx pxxx ese(que fué el que quitó a luis y colocó al cura o lo enchufó como en los ayuntamientos) ese es el culpable de muchos desmanes que es él que se tenía que haber ido hace 20 años

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, como la mayoria de españoles y de seguidores de La Roja, después de haber visto lo visto en los partidos que lleva España jugados en el mundial, espero que nuestro querido Gerard Piqué termine el mundial entero, o al menos vivo.

Piqué realiza una ofrenda de sangre por partido en vez de Sudáfrica parece que ha ido a Vietnam  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

En el primer partido, frente a Suiza fue una brecha junto a la ceja que le costó dos puntos de sutura, por evitar el gol [lástima que no lo consiguió] y ahora en el partido contra Honduras le han partido literarmente la boca [zas! en toda la boca!, esta vez el labio se ha llevado tres puntos]

Y como propina, el pequeño gran balonazo que se llevó en los "cuyons"... :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno, como la mayoria de españoles y de seguidores de La Roja, después de haber visto lo visto en los partidos que lleva España jugados en el mundial, espero que nuestro querido Gerard Piqué termine el mundial entero, o al menos vivo.
> 
> Piqué realiza una ofrenda de sangre por partido en vez de Sudáfrica parece que ha ido a Vietnam 
> 
> En el primer partido, frente a Suiza fue una brecha junto a la ceja que le costó dos puntos de sutura, por evitar el gol [lástima que no lo consiguió] y ahora en el partido contra Honduras le han partido literarmente la boca [zas! en toda la boca!, esta vez el labio se ha llevado tres puntos]
> 
> Y como propina, el pequeño gran balonazo que se llevó en los "cuyons"...


Pobre piqué, yo por lo menos espero que el chaval mete 1 o 2 goles, porque sino a este paso va a estar 1 o 2 dias en el hospìtal :Frown: .

----------


## nando

Hola,bueno he estado viendo la final de la copa de europa que tengo grabada en HD 720p y la verdad Marcos Sena juega un partidazo en el minuto 89 está el tio como si acabara de empezar el partido supongo que no habrá ido al mundial por las lesiones pero otros estando tocados si han ido y Santi Cazorla tampoco no sé a lo mejor es que no estaban bien

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Hola,bueno he estado viendo la final de la copa de europa que tengo *grabada en HD 720p* y la verdad Marcos Sena juega un partidazo en el minuto 89 está el tio como si acabara de empezar el partido supongo que no habrá ido al mundial por las lesiones pero otros estando tocados si han ido y Santi Cazorla tampoco no sé a lo mejor es que no estaban bien


Tu esto lo has puesto para presumir del HD :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## jasg555

A ver que pasa pasado mañana.

Espero que los jugadores, pasen un poco del planteamiento un poco ilógico que han tenido hasta ahora y ganen el partido como ellos saben.

----------


## nando

John Toshack, ex entrenador del Real Madrid, atacó con extrema dureza a Del Bosque en un artículo publicado en el 'Diario Vasco' hace dos días. Entre otras cosas dice: "Conozco bien a Luis Aragonés y Vicente del Bosque y no hay comparación posible... Luis ha tenido que vivir en Barcelona, Oviedo, Mallorca, Sevilla y Estambul, aparte de Madrid. En cambio, Del Bosque nunca ha tenido que salir de la Castellana, salvo la vergonzosa excursión a Turquía. Trabajó en el Besitkas, uno de los clubes más importantes del país y al que conozco de sobra. Estuve dos años allí. Ganamos la Copa, la Supercopa y fuimos subcampeones de Liga. Del Bosque fracasó totalmente en el Betsikas. El entrenador salmantino siempre ha trabajado bajo el paraguas del Real Madrid".

"En mi segunda etapa en la 'casa blanca', él estaba en los equipos inferiores del club. Me ficharon para arreglar el caos que había en el vestuario con los 'Ferrari boys' -Suker, Mijatovic, Panucci, Seedorf, Roberto Carlos-. Aquello era como entrar en Bagdad hace cinco o seis años. Lo hice y después de quedar primeros en nuestro grupo de Champions, salió lo del cerdo volando en el Bernabéu. Del Bosque ocupó mi puesto. La calma era total y acabó ganando la Champions", añade.

"En la temporada anterior, el Madrid estaba situado fuera de los seis primeros de la clasificación. Me hice cargo del equipo en marzo y acabamos subcampeones, clasificándonos para la Champions. ¿Por qué no confiaron en Del Bosque cuando el equipo tenía tantos problemas? Por algo será...", continúa.

Y concluye que "no es la primera vez que Del Bosque entra en un sitio cuando todo el trabajo ya está hecho".

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, vamos a dejar ya de quejarnos, que como es gratis todos lo hacemos(me incluyo), y vamos a empezar con la porra para el España-Chile, que viendo las pifiadas de partidos anteriores, pongo un 2-1, para España por supuesto. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jasg555

> Bueno, vamos a dejar ya de quejarnos, que como es gratis todos lo hacemos(me incluyo), y vamos a empezar con la porra para el España-Chile, que viendo las pifiadas de partidos anteriores, pongo un 2-1, para España por supuesto.


 Yo creo que va ganar España 2-0

----------


## nando

bueno vamos ha ser optimistas un 3-0       :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

España-1 Chile-0 y gracias..

----------


## jasg555

> España-1 Chile-0 y gracias..


 Tú mensaje exacto lo iba aponer yo, y con mucho optimismo. Pero he preferido confiar.

----------


## sergi1907

> Tú mensaje exacto lo iba aponer yo, y con mucho optimismo. Pero he preferido confiar.


Yo es que ya confío poco. Y ojo con Chile que no es Honduras...

----------


## REEGE

Yo digo que ganará España a Chile por 3-1 y comienza a funcionar la selección...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Chile no es Honduras, y Chile va a pegar...y España no la veo... :Frown: 

Y si ésto fuera poco, hay 200 combinaciones de quedarse fuera... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Haciendo lo que haga Suiza, nos clasificamos, salvo que Suiza pierda por un jartón de goles

----------


## Luján

Siendo realistas, 0-0 y España fuera de octavos.

Si me equivoco, y gana España, mejor para todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Siendo realistas, 0-0


Si quedan así, pasaría lo siguiente:

Si Suiza gana, vamos fuera  :Wink: 
Si Suiza empata, pasamos  :Wink: 
Si Suiza pierde, pasamos  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo lo que más temo es que España gane 1-0 a Chile y que Suiza le enchufe 3 a Honduras y nos echan de allí a escobazo limpio... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Barber

> Yo lo que más temo es que España gane 1-0 a Chile y que Suiza le enchufe 3 a Honduras y nos echan de allí a escobazo limpio...


La que corre peligro de quedarse fuera es Chile, porque España ganando se clasifica seguro y como Suiza gane por 2-0 o mas Chile se va pa casita.

----------


## nando

y si pasamos que rival nos toca en octavos??? madre si nos toca Brasil¡¡¡  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> y si pasamos que rival nos toca en octavos??? madre si nos toca Brasil¡¡¡


Pues fácil. Brasil o Portugal.

En cuartos Italia u Holanda están a la vista.

En semis Argentina, Alemania o Inglaterra, por ejemplo.


Lo bueno, si toca Portugal en octavos no toca Brasil hasta la final (y viceversa)

----------


## REEGE

Que yo creo que si España gana a Chile y juega como sabe, los chicos van a tomar confianza y van a llegar muy alto. Debemos apoyar y después criticar si los jugadores no rinden y hacen el ridículo de Francía. Saludos y PODEMOS!!!

----------


## Luján

Vaya sorpresa!!!!

Italia se queda fuera al haber perdido con Eslovaquia por 3 a 2!!

Sorprendentes cruces los que se están fijando ya para octavos:

Argentina-Mexico
Uruguay-Korea
Alemania-Inglaterra
Estados Unidos- Ghana

----------


## REEGE

Primero Francía, ahora Italia... Esperemos que nuestros vecinos no nos contagien sus derrotas y España siga adelante y el siguiente cruze sea...

España-Portugal      Y la final soñada: España-Brasil

----------


## Luján

> Primero Francía, ahora Italia... Esperemos que nuestros vecinos no nos contagien sus derrotas y España siga adelante y el siguiente cruze sea...
> 
> España-Portugal      Y la final soñada: España-Brasil


Pues yo ahora mismo le tengo más miedo a Protugal que a Brasil. Los 7 golitos que le metió a Korea no son moco de pavo.

Sea como sea, Brasil -> Portugal, Portugal -> Brasil, el cruce de octavos está complicado, y la final también, sin olvidar los otros cruces, que Argentina sigue por ahí, al igual que Inglaterra y Alemania (una de estas se queda fuera el día 27). Tampoco hay que despreciar a Holanda.

----------


## FEDE

Tranquilos que os veo muy optimistas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , bueno yo tambien lo soy  :Big Grin:  España 3 - Chile 0 y a ver que suerte tenemos en octavos.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

lo que está claro que para ser campeón del mundo hay que ganar a los grandes tarde o temprano y por supuesto no subestimar a las supuestas selecciones mas flojas por que aún tengo el recuerdo de la eliminación por parte de los estados unidos el año pasado ,esperemos que nuestra selección vaya a mas sobre todo por taparle la boquita al señor Maradona que parece se alegra mucho del empieze de la selección española, no será que nos tiene miedo??? ya veremos
me hago una reflexión las grandes selecciones tuvierón en su dia un lider en el equipo llamesé Pelé o Maradona y en la nuestra quien es???

----------


## jasg555

> lo que está claro que para ser campeón del mundo hay que ganar a los grandes tarde o temprano y por supuesto no subestimar a las supuestas selecciones mas flojas por que aún tengo el recuerdo de la eliminación por parte de los estados unidos el año pasado ,esperemos que nuestra selección vaya a mas sobre todo por taparle la boquita al señor Maradona que parece se alegra mucho del empieze de la selección española, no será que nos tiene miedo??? ya veremos
> me hago una reflexión las grandes selecciones tuvierón en su dia un lider en el equipo llamesé Pelé o Maradona y en la nuestra quien es???


Hombre es que como Pelé o Maradona no ha habido nadie ni parecido.

El lider de España es el equipo y la forma de juego que le dió Aragonés, que entendió como nadie la Selección, y lo aplicó tras quitarse de enmedio lo que sobraba.

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues yo ahora mismo le tengo más miedo a Protugal que a Brasil. Los 7 golitos que le metió a Korea no son moco de pavo.
> 
> Sea como sea, Brasil -> Portugal, Portugal -> Brasil, el cruce de octavos está complicado, y la final también, sin olvidar los otros cruces, que Argentina sigue por ahí, al igual que Inglaterra y Alemania (una de estas se queda fuera el día 27). Tampoco hay que despreciar a Holanda.


Los 6 que le metió La Roja a Nueva Zelanda, aunque amistoso, tampoco se los salta un galgo. :Big Grin: 
Ante Chile, la seleccion va a jugar mas a su estilo.
A todas las selecciones fuertes les está ocurriendo lo mismo, jugando con equipos bastantes inferiores, juegan de culo.
Ganará España 3-1, será 1ª de grupo y se medirá con la Portugal de Cristiano.
Eliminada Portugal.
Siguiente fase: eliminada España y a casita (se cacabó lo que se daba), como siempre :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los 7 golitos que le metió a Korea no son moco de pavo.





> Los 6 que le metió La Roja a Nueva Zelanda, aunque amistoso, tampoco se los salta un galgo.


Yo también recuerdo los 12 a Malta... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment: , estos no los salta ni un potro con un chute de perico... :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Yo también recuerdo los 12 a Malta..., estos no los salta ni un potro con un chute de perico...


Eran otros tiempos, y otra Selección.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

La actual tiene calidad para marcar 12 y más, pero no les veo con las ganas necesarias. Les falta esa furia española de la que tanto se alardea. Bien por el seleccionador, bien por ellos mismos, no parece una selección de allí donde los recortadores se enfrentan al toro bravo con los mismísimos bien puestos.

Parece mentira que los vecinos, que sólo van contra el toro si están sobre un caballo sean capaces de meter 7 goles en un partido en este mundial y La Roja no pase de 2.  :Frown:

----------


## nando

> Eran otros tiempos, y otra Selección. 
> 
> La actual tiene calidad para marcar 12 y más, pero no les veo con las ganas necesarias. Les falta esa furia española de la que tanto se alardea. Bien por el seleccionador, bien por ellos mismos, no parece una selección de allí donde los recortadores se enfrentan al toro bravo con los mismísimos bien puestos.
> 
> Parece mentira que los vecinos, que sólo van contra el toro si están sobre un caballo sean capaces de meter 7 goles en un partido en este mundial y La Roja no pase de 2.


Hombre yo prefiero que los metan de dos en dos por que suele ocurrir meter 5-0 en un partido como fué en el mundial de mexico del 86 contra Dinamarca y luego en cuartos nos eliminarón en la tanda de penaltis contra belgica

----------


## ARAGORM

Ya queda poco para que todas las calles de las ciudades del pais, se queden desiertas.
Así que a preparar las cervecitas y la bandera, que esto está a punto de empezar.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Ya queda poco para que todas las calles de las ciudades del pais, se queden desiertas.
> Así que a preparar las cervecitas y la bandera, que esto está a punto de empezar.
> Un saludo a todos.


...me parece que a este paso voy a tener que escucharlo porque todavia no he salido y de aquí a mi pueblo hay porlo menos 1 H. A ver lo que hace. Espero que ganemos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

----------


## jasg555

Bueno, vamos a ver si hoy nos llevamos una alegría.

 Lo voy a ver en mi trabajo, pero ya tengo la cervecita enfriando y unas patatas fritas.

 Si la cosa termina bien, tengo un Privat bien fresquito para abrirlo con mis amigos. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## maria fresnedas

2-1
Podemos y con Brasil, ya veremos, pero nunca se sabe!!!!!!! Saludos

----------


## ben-amar

Fin de la primera parte; *Chile 0 - La Roja 2*
*¡OEEEEEEE, OE, OE, OE, ... OE, ... OE... OOOOOEEEEEE , .....*

----------


## Luján

> 2-1
> Podemos y con Brasil, ya veremos, pero nunca se sabe!!!!!!! Saludos


Si España gana va primera de grupo y se enfrenta con Portugal.

De momento parece acertada tu predicción  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Se acabó.

España ha pasado por lo pelos, pero como primera de grupo, eso sí.

Se enfrentará en octavos a Portugal.

Espero equivocarme, pero creo que la maldición de octavos seguirá presente y se volverán a casa.

----------


## sergiako

España a pasado ganando a chile por 2-1 y se medira en octavos este martes contra portugal, si gana a portugar su rivar sera uruguay o japon y si gana en cuartos su rival en semifinales sera alemania, inglaterra, argentina o mexico y si pasa de semifinales a la final su rival puede que sea brasil. 
Esperemos llegar muy lejos en este mundial y hacer historia :Wink:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Sin p******a idea de fútbol y acierta la porra!!! Me gusta Portugal, ya que Brasil para mi, junto con Argentina, son los mejores equipos, y yo si que me atrevo a pronosticar la final del Mundial:
Brasil-Argentina

----------


## Luján

> Sin p******a idea de fútbol y acierta la porra!!! Me gusta Portugal, ya que Brasil para mi, junto con Argentina, son los mejores equipos, y yo si que me atrevo a pronosticar la final del Mundial:
> Brasil-Argentina


Eso suele pasar.

Brasil-Argentina es una buena final, pero esperemos que sea Brasil-España.

----------


## ben-amar

> España a pasado ganando a chile por 2-1 y se medira en octavos este martes contra portugal, si gana a portugar su rivar sera uruguay o japon y si gana en cuartos su rival en semifinales sera alemania, inglaterra, argentina o mexico y si pasa de semifinales a la final su rival puede que sea brasil. 
> Esperemos llegar muy lejos en este mundial y hacer historia


No te embales, de cuartos no pasa.
Como siempre :Frown:

----------


## sergi1907

A partir de ahora empieza lo bueno, y creo que si España quiere hacer historia deberá mejorar bastante su juego.

Y ojo con Portugal!

----------


## FEDE

> Eso suele pasar.
> 
> Brasil-Argentina es una buena final, pero esperemos que sea Brasil-España.


Esperemos que sea Brasil-España, eso si que sería una bonita final  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  y ganarla  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## ARAGORM

¡Que fria está el agua! esto de prometer de que cada vez que gane España, me tengo que dar un chapuzón en la piscina. Cuando todavia no acaba de entrar el calor, me veo que voy a coger un costipao.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
¡oeeee!   ¡oe!  ¡oe!  ¡oeeeeeeeeeeee!    :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Esperemos que sea Brasil-España, eso si que sería una bonita final  y ganarla 
> 
> Un saludo


¡que os estais entusiasmando! :EEK!: , que aún no ha llegado a cuartos :Cool: 
Mucho menos a la final

----------


## aberroncho

No me gusta el juego de España, aunque se haya clasificado primera de grupo.  El partido de hoy para mí ha sido malo de solemnidad. Después de encontrarnos con una ventaja de dos goles al descanso y con un hombre mas, la segunda parte ha sido para olvidar.
Yo creo que si España la segunda parte juega con dos extremos ( Navas y Silva) abre el campo y obliga a abrir la defensa de Chile y hubiera habido mucho espacio por el centro para entrar, pero Del Bosque ha hecho lo contrario, poner mas cromos repetidos en el centro del campo y los chilenos  al echarle mas güevecillos que nosotros han estado a punto de empatarnos. 
Lo siento pero Del Bosque 



no me simpatiza y no sirve ni para llevarle agua al señor Aragonés.

Esperemos que en la siguiente ronda esto cambie y además de ganar se juegue bien, se vea buén fútbol y España enamore como lo hizo en la Eurocopa pasada.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Lo de hoy ha sido penoso...he estado por apagar la tele, menosmal Villa y Andrés...

De Torres ya no voy a hablar, paso, mejor me callo, no sea que suelte alguna burrada, porque vamos, para echarle de comer aparte  :Mad:  :Mad: , aunque bueno, gracias a una de sus abundantes cagadas como siempre, Villa sacó petróleo y metió el primero  :Wink: 

Con Suiza ya jugamos mal, contra Honduras peor, y hoy...horroroso...cada vez vamos a peor...miedo me da el partido contra Portugal, vaya ridículo que van a hacer  :Mad:

----------


## nando

> Lo de hoy ha sido penoso...he estado por apagar la tele, menosmal Villa y Andrés...
> 
> De Torres ya no voy a hablar, paso, mejor me callo, no sea que suelte alguna burrada, porque vamos, para echarle de comer aparte , aunque bueno, gracias a una de sus abundantes cagadas como siempre, Villa sacó petróleo y metió el primero 
> 
> Con Suiza ya jugamos mal, contra Honduras peor, y hoy...horroroso...cada vez vamos a peor...miedo me da el partido contra Portugal, vaya ridículo que van a hacer


HOmbre no seas así ya veras como lo hacemos mejor ,chile tela como entraban y os recuerdo que venció a Brasil 3-0 en la fase de clasificación no serán tan malos para mi el  que falla es el entrenador ,NO SABE¡¡¡

----------


## ben-amar

Analisis del partido 

http://www.larazon.es/noticia/9468-e...gal-en-octavos


Chile jugó mejor, regaló dos goles y, con diez, marcó uno / «La Roja» se enfrentará el martes con Portugal


A esta selección no la conoce ni la madre que la parió. La jerarquía, esa atinada alusión de Marcelo Bielsa al referirse al potencial individual español, propició el triunfo, afortunado, necesario para terminar arriba del Grupo  H espera el martes Portugal y ganar a Chile, segunda. Pero como equipo, «La Roja», desteñida, desnutrida, débil y fantasmagórica, no convenció. España, esa desconocida, fue una caricatura que bailó al son de los chilenos, más compenetrados, más convencidos de su actividad. Lo hacían todo, jugaban al fútbol, dominaban a una sombra sorprendida, confundida; pero encajaba goles infantiles, daba demasiadas patadas y se quedaba con diez en el minuto 37, aún así, marcaba (1-2) en el 47.


Cuando el fútbol no es suficiente, como no lo fue contra Suiza, casi ni contra Honduras; cuando la idea, el estilo, el concepto y el espíritu chocan contra la muralla, hay que recurrir de salida a la autoridad y aplicar aquella máxima de Luis Aragonés: «Hay que ganar por lo civil o por lo criminal». Si el adversario, inferior por- que no cambias una sola de tus piezas por cualquiera de las suyas, te mira a los ojos, desafiante, hay que «enseñar más los dientes», recomendación del Príncipe de Asturias. Y no recibir la primera patada, sino darla, aunque arbitre «Chiquidrácula», un mexicano con mando cuestionable capaz de meter miedo a Bela Lugosi.


La Selección es más de recibir que de atizar; su dominio del balón enerva y el contrario reacciona contra el tobillo. Con Iniesta en el equipo, tocaba campaña proespectáculo. También estaban Xavi, Villa, Torres... Pero fueron los chilenos quienes primero pisaron el otro campo, y Casillas el portero que primero tocó el balón. Bielsa no iba de farol; podía servirle el empate; pero como su equipo no sabe especular, pasó al ataque. Sin Carmona, Matías Fernández y Suazo, tres perlas. Y atacó con conocimiento y orden. Aún no había fijado España las posiciones y Estrada era una lapa con Xavi. Más aún, Chile «enseñaba más los diente» y trenzó una jugada relampagueante, con la defensa española alelada, que malogró el remate de Mark González.


Fue un aviso, convincente. O los pupilos de Vicente del Bosque recuperaban el estilo, y la furia, la concentración, el empuje y la ma- la leche, o se los merendaban. Los chilenos vivían en campo ajeno y se encontraban la mar de a gusto. Y si tocaba replegarse, a toda velocidad, como un acordeón; y si había que dar una patada, también, de ahí la tarjeta a Medel, poco después a Ponce, el otro cen- tral. Y Villa sin tocar el balón en 17 minutos. «La Roja», de azul, cohibida, acongojada, inexistente.


Los chilenos jugaban al límite, sin otro plan que la victoria, y apostaban fuerte; tanto que a los 20 minutos ya tenían tres amonestados, el tercero, Estrada, la sombra de Xavi que sacudió a Busquets porque pasaba por allí. Efectivamente, los de rojo sí que estaban metidos en el partido, con todo, pero eran chilenos, más capaces, más concentrados, más vivos, hasta que Torres corrió a por la pelota que Bravo, muy lejos de la portería, despejó mal y cayó a los pies de Villa, quien con la izquierda, sin pararla, desde 40 metros la alojó en la red. Un golazo, un respiro para España, afortu- nada esta vez, y necesitada de poso, de calma, de serenidad, para recuperar lo suyo, el dominio.


A los 27 minutos, Estrada entró por detrás a Iniesta, que jugaba con el freno de mano echado; el árbitro le perdonó la segunda amarilla. Chile no merecía perder, pero sí haberse quedado con diez. El equipo español, como el trencilla, daba muestras de debilidad, aunque vencía. No encontraba la manera de zafarse del rival, mosca cojonera que no perdía de vista a Casillas.


A menudo, la valentía es temeridad, y en eso incurrieron los americanos, tanto subieron, animados por el desbarajuste español, que se confiaron. Hubo un nuevo contragolpe e Iniesta aprovechó el segundo regalo defensivo para hacer el 0-2 sin despeinarse. A la derecha de donde chutó, Torres yacía sobre el césped; Estrada, el secante de Xavi, tropezó con él y «Chiquidrácula», que antes ignoró un penalti sobre «El Niño», le expulsó. Lo echó diez minutos después de cuando correspondía. Y pudo mandar antes de tiempo a Medel a la caseta por una entrada alevosa a Xabi. Los chilenos perdían el partido, el primer puesto y los nervios. Bielsa pedía calma a sus diez jugadores porque veía que se quedaba con nueve.


Dos goles a favor, dos tiros, ni una parada de Bravo; un penalti no señalado a Torres, dos sustos de Casillas; Chile, con diez. El segundo tiempo sólo podía servir para que España mejorara su imagen y los chicos de Bielsa se calmaran. Entraron Millar y Paredes por Mark González y Valdivia; Marcelo empezaba a pensar en Brasil, aunque contragolpeaba con cuatro efectivos y... acortaba distancias. Millar disparó, tocó en Piqué y Casillas no llegó. España seguía dormida y su fútbol era un caos protegido sólo por la diosa fortuna.


Contra Honduras dio muestras de debilidad en el segundo tiempo; contra Chile demostró que su condición física es precaria. Villa, otra vez el mejor, cuando ya no estaba Torres, otra vez desafortunado, se iba hacia Bravo sin más compañía que su sombra; Xavi no llegaba, los demás tampoco podían. Estaba más fresco Chile con diez que España con once. El síntoma de fatiga no es nuevo, mas sí inquietante. Portugal es una selección más física que la chilena y como nuestra «Roja» no recupere el estilo, el fútbol y la condición perdidas, el jueves próximo, lo más tardar, estará de vuelta a casa. El triunfo ante Chile no oculta la realidad.

----------


## jasg555

> HOmbre no seas así ya veras como lo hacemos mejor ,chile tela como entraban y os recuerdo que venció a Brasil 3-0 en la fase de clasificación no serán tan malos para mi el  que falla es el entrenador ,*NO SABE*¡¡¡


 Luis Aragonés y su colega Luiz Pereira aprueban tu mensaje:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

yo creo que la final del mundial será 
BRASIL-INGLATERRA

----------


## Luján

> yo creo que la final del mundial será 
> BRASIL-INGLATERRA


Eso sí que no me lo creo yo.

Inglaterra ha pasado a octavos por los pelos. Estoy convencido que Alemania ganará a Inglaterra, pero luego perderá con Argentina, que será la rival de España (si llega) en semifinales.

----------


## nando

Creo que Maradona está un poco obsesionado con España , no será que nos tiene un poquillo de miedo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  que si España tal, que si España cual ya se verá

----------


## ben-amar Jr

> Eso sí que no me lo creo yo.
> 
> Inglaterra ha pasado a octavos por los pelos. Estoy convencido que Alemania ganará a Inglaterra, pero luego perderá con Argentina, que será la rival de España (si llega) en semifinales.


y Alemania también ha pasado con muchos apuros recuerdalo

----------


## nando

> Luis Aragonés y su colega Luiz Pereira aprueban tu mensaje:


jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, ayer, buena tarde de futbol que hasta mi perro estaba atento al partido con su respectiva cerveza.   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Sólo le falta un buen puro y la "roja" puesta... precioso el perro!!!

----------


## ben-amar

> Sólo le falta un buen puro y la "roja" puesta... precioso el perro!!!


Es igualito, igualito a mi perrilla. precioso.
Al final no quedaría contento con el juego desarrollado, si entiende de futbol :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hola a todos, ayer, buena tarde de futbol que hasta mi perro estaba atento al partido con su respectiva cerveza.


Muy buena ARAGORM, precioso canino  :Smile: , se aprecia incluso que se pegó una buena "panzá" de pipas... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , para así calmar los nervios al ver el horroroso juego de España  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

> Muy buena ARAGORM, precioso canino , se aprecia incluso que se pegó una buena "panzá" de pipas..., para así calmar los nervios al ver el horroroso juego de España


No se te pasa una!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Pués espero un partido con mucho miedo por ambas partes, mucho respeto, y pocas ocasiones de gol...

1-1
Y España pasa en la prorroga con un gol de Villa.

----------


## ben-amar

> 1-1
> Y España pasa en la prorroga con un gol de Villa.


España 1- Portugal 0

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/futbol/...ticias-espana/

La 'Roja' da 'miedo' a la Portugal de CR9

La selección española es una de las favoritas y el combinado portugués quería evitar a toda costa el enfrentarse a ella. 

España-Portugal, una rivalidad vecinal

Se han enfrentado a lo largo de su historia en 35 ocasiones, con un balance de 16 victorias, 12 empates y 7 derrotas para España. 

Maradona: ''Esta no es la España que esperamos''

'Me parece que tiene un margen de mejora muy grande', aseguró el seleccionador argentino. 

# Del Bosque: ''Hemos reaccionado a una situación difícil''
# Xabi Alonso sufre un esguince grado I - II
# Villa: ''Nos hemos quitado un peso de encima''
# Iniesta: ''Estamos donde queríamos''
# Maradona, sobre España: ''La tienen, la tienen, la tienen, ¿pero cuándo va a atacar?''
# Xavi: ''El estilo de juego no ha cambiado prácticamente en nada''
# Arbeloa: ''A un Mundial se viene a ganar, no a dar clases de juego bonito''
# La FIFA confirma que Villa no será sancionado por su manotazo a Izaguirre
# Iniesta: ''Nos equivocamos si empezamos a comparar''
# Villa primer español que falla un penalti en un Mundial 


Albiol no acaba el entrenamiento por su propio pie

El defensa central del Real Madrid se retiró del entrenamiento vespertino, entre grandes gestos de dolor, en brazos del doctor Óscar Celada y el fisioterapeuta Fernando Galán, tras sufrir un golpe en el partidillo que disputaban los habituales suplentes. Fue trasladado a un centro hospitalario para ser examinado, descartándose lesión ósea a la espera de más pruebas.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Muy buena ARAGORM, precioso canino , se aprecia incluso que se pegó una buena "panzá" de pipas..., para así calmar los nervios al ver el horroroso juego de España


Jajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  muy observador F. Lazaro

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/futbol/...vos-792135.htm

Sufre un esguince de tobillo - 26-06-2010
Del Bosque asegura que Xabi Alonso es 'seria duda' para octavos

Vicente Del Bosque, seleccionador español, reconoció que el esguince de tobillo que sufre el centrocampista Xabi Alonso tras el partido ante Chile, le hace ser 'seria duda' para disputar el encuentro de octavos de final del Mundial 2010 ante Portugal.

----------


## nando

> http://www.terra.es/deportes/futbol/...vos-792135.htm
> 
> Sufre un esguince de tobillo - 26-06-2010
> Del Bosque asegura que Xabi Alonso es 'seria duda' para octavos
> 
> Vicente Del Bosque, seleccionador español, reconoció que el esguince de tobillo que sufre el centrocampista Xabi Alonso tras el partido ante Chile, le hace ser 'seria duda' para disputar el encuentro de octavos de final del Mundial 2010 ante Portugal.


La verdad que pena me dá por vicentín por que así no tendrá su alineación favorita ea que meta a javi martinez o Manolo del BOMBO¡¡¡¡ de este me lo espero tooooooo¡¡¡¡

----------


## F. Lázaro

Alemania le pega un buen "arañazo" a Inglaterra por 4-1... :EEK!:  (bueno, 4-2, porque el gol anulado a Lampard es tremendo...que fallo arbitral  :Big Grin: )

Ojito con Alemania, que siempre, más o menos, está ahí... :Embarrassment:

----------


## nando

> Alemania le pega un buen "arañazo" a Inglaterra por 4-1... (bueno, 4-2, porque el gol anulado a Lampard es tremendo...que fallo arbitral )
> 
> Ojito con Alemania, que siempre, más o menos, está ahí...


Me gusta alemania jejeje :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Me gusta alemania jejeje


¿se repetira una final europea?
No creo, pero me gustaría.
No lo creo porque España quedará apeada en cuartos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno REEGE no te embales que la porra la acerté yo 1º!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Para España-Portugal digo un 3-2. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


 A ver lo que pasa. :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Al final, en los partidos decisivos de los mundiales siempre están las mismas selecciones.

----------


## Luján

> ¿se repetira una final europea?
> No creo, pero me gustaría.
> No lo creo porque España quedará apeada en cuartos.


No puede ser, porque España se enfrentaría con Alemania en Semifinales, nunca en la Final.


Vaya tongo que ha habido en el partido Argentina-Mexico. El primer gol de Argentina fue en un clarísimo fuera de juego, y el árbitro lo ha visto en el videomarcador, pero no se ha atrevido a cambiar su primera decisión.

Para el España-Portugal, yo veo un 1-2 y España fuera.

----------


## jasg555

El gol de Inglaterra, anulado cuando estaba dentro 1 metro, otro tongazo. Suponía el empate y otra cosa hubiera pasado.

Yo soy pesimista por Del Bosque, aunque soy optimista por la calidad de nuestros jugadores.

Ya veremos.

----------


## nando

pués si empezamos con las porras voy a ser otra vez un poco optimista 3-0 gana España

----------


## jasg555

Yo apuesto por un 2-1, siendo optimista y solo escuchando al corazón.

----------


## nando

> Yo apuesto por un 2-1, siendo optimista y solo escuchando al corazón.


la verdad a mi tambien me ha pasado  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Sinceramente 1-1 y en la prorroga 2-1 para España :Cool:

----------


## nando

Venga que mañana nos toca a ver esas porras que está esto algo frio ahora que empieza lo decisivo

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy se ha clasificado Brasil :Frown:  por 3-0 contra Chile. ¿El partido era a las 20:30 no? :Confused:

----------


## jasg555

> Hoy se ha clasificado Brasil por 3-0 contra Chile. ¿El partido era a las 20:30 no?


 Brasil ha ganado sin despeinarse a la superpotencia futbolística que nos había vendido Marca: Chile.

----------


## sergi1907

Quisiera equivocarme, pero creo que será 2-1 para Portugal :Frown:

----------


## nando

> Quisiera equivocarme, pero creo que será 2-1 para Portugal


eres peor que Luis Aragonés jajajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

> eres peor que Luis Aragonés jajajajaja


Es que ya he visto muchos mundiales y no me gusta lo que veo :Frown:

----------


## Luján

> Quisiera equivocarme, pero creo que será 2-1 para Portugal



Me has copiado la porra!!  :Mad:  :Mad:  ahora tendré que compartirla.

Embalses al 100%. El partido es a las 20:30, efectivamente. Así ya se sabrá el contrincante de Portugal en cuartos: Paraguay o Japón. Ambas con las mismas posibilidades y ansias.

----------


## nando

> Es que ya he visto muchos mundiales y no me gusta lo que veo


eso si es verdad estamos demasiados acostumbrados a perder pero la eurocopa desató la eufória y el bueno de Vicente del Bosque verde se lo vá a cargar todo en un santiamen solo le falta alinear a Manolo el del Bombo jajajaja(todos mis respestos a Manolo)

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Embalses al 100%. El partido es a las 20:30, efectivamente. Así ya se sabrá el contrincante de Portugal en cuartos: Paraguay o Japón. Ambas con las mismas posibilidades y ansias.



Ok. Y no pienso moverme del sofa desde las 20:00 aunque se caiga el edificio, que del ultimo partido me perdí la 1ª media hora y el gol :Mad:  :Mad: . Creo que será Japón.

----------


## Luján

> eso si es verdad estamos demasiados acostumbrados a perder pero la eurocopa desató la eufória y el bueno de Vicente del Bosque verde se lo vá a cargar todo en un santiamen solo le falta alinear a Manolo el del Bombo jajajaja(todos mis respestos a Manolo)


Como portero estaría bien. Entre él y el bombo tapan una gran superficie.

(Sea escrito sin ánimo de ofender)

----------


## REEGE

Nuestro próximo contrincante será Japón, ya que mañana después del empate, España ganará en la prorroga o los penaltis, tras ese 1-1 y Ben-amar Jr y yo nos repartiremos la porra... 
Equipos clasificados para cuartos:
-Alemania, Brasil, Argentina, Japón, Uruguay, Holanda, Ghana y por supuesto ESPAÑA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Nuestro próximo contrincante será Japón, ya que mañana después del empate, España ganará en la prorroga o los penaltis, tras ese 1-1 y *Ben-amar Jr y yo nos repartiremos la porra...* 
> Equipos clasificados para cuartos:
> -Alemania, Brasil, Argentina, Japón, Uruguay, Holanda, Ghana y por supuesto ESPAÑA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Saludos.


¡Eso es es, tu dale alas! :Frown:  :Big Grin: 
Yo ya he dicho que gana España 1 - 0; La Roja será apeada en cuartos

----------


## ben-amar Jr

> Sin p******a idea de fútbol y acierta la porra!!! Me gusta Portugal, ya que Brasil para mi, junto con Argentina, son los mejores equipos, y yo si que me atrevo a pronosticar la final del Mundial:
> Brasil-Argentina


Lo siento REEGE,pero mucho me temo que el  BRASIL-ARGENTINA  no podrá ser porque se enfrentan en cuarto aun así sera un partido precioso :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## santy

No seáis malos con Vicentín, vamos a darle otro margen de confianza, y aunque a mi no me gusta ni un pelo como jugamos, voy a ser optimista (por no decir iluso), y como creo que no lo ha dicho nadie, apuesto por 3 - 1 para España.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## jasg555

Yo, la confianza se la doy a los jugadores. Vicente está dando señales graves de no enterarse de la fiesta.

 Ya hasta Cruif lo avisa. 

Aún así, yo estoy con la selección siempre.

----------


## Luján

> Lo siento REEGE,pero mucho me temo que el  BRASIL-ARGENTINA  no podrá ser porque se enfrentan en cuarto aun así sera un partido precioso


Brasil contra Argentina sólo podrá ser en la Final. Así está el cuadro de cruces:

http://es.fifa.com/worldcup/matches/index.html

Uruguay-Ghana; Holanda-Brasil

Argentina-Alemania; (Paraguay-Japón)-(España-Portugal)

----------


## REEGE

BRASIL-ARGENTINA
Te apuesto un helado de esos que dice tu padre que te comes!!!
Los deportes no los practico pero de noticias deportivas ando fino después de mi anterior etapa de Barman, donde me merendaba el As y el teletexto, y sigo haciéndolo!!!

----------


## nando

Alfredo Relaño | 29/06/2010

Recordadlo, muchachos, hoy se cumplen dos años de 'aquello'. Hoy es Pascua en el fútbol español porque tal día como éste, hace sólo esos dos años, ganamos la Eurocopa, enterrando el pesimismo. No fue la primera, pero hacía tanto tiempo de la otra, se habían acumulado tantos éxitos de nuestros clubes de fútbol y de nuestros deportistas y selecciones en otras especialidades, se habían producido tantas decepciones, tantas caídas en 'cuartos de final' que la Selección de Fútbol se había convertido en el patito feo de nuestro deporte. Pero tal día como hoy, hace dos años, Casillas levantó plata y se acabó el periodo negro.

Veinte años no es nada, decía el tango. Dos menos, claro. Pero, ay, esta selección ha cambiado en dos años demasiado, y sin razón. Aquel equipo ganó la final con un solo medio centro y cuatro jugones entre él y un único delantero. Sí, en partidos anteriores hubo dos delanteros, hasta que se lesionó Villa, pero en esos casos había al menos tres jugones, tres locos bajitos (paso de Gardel a Serrat) y siempre un medio centro. España tenía la pelota, la guardaba, la escondía, la pisaba, la burlaba, y los rivales se fatigaban persiguiendo sombras. De cuando en cuando se la prestábamos, tras depositarla cuidadosamente en la red.

Este equipo es casi aquél, pero no es aquél. Lamento que Del Bosque lo haya cambiado. Él dice que no lo ha cambiado, pero los demás vemos que sí, desde Cruyff y Luis hasta tantos aficionados que ayer chatearon conmigo. Dos medios centros, dos delanteros, sólo dos locos bajitos. Como todos los jugadores son buenos, queda un equipo apañado. Espero que llegue para batir a Portugal, donde Cristiano Ronaldo sigue nervioso como un león enjaulado. Pero ahora que se cumplen dos años de aquello no puedo por menos de sentir un pelín de añoranza, y me acuesto poniendo velas por si Del Bosque nos devuelve aquello.

----------


## jasg555

> Alfredo Relaño | 29/06/2010
> 
> Recordadlo, muchachos, hoy se cumplen dos años de 'aquello'. Hoy es Pascua en el fútbol español porque tal día como éste, hace sólo esos dos años, ganamos la Eurocopa, enterrando el pesimismo. No fue la primera, pero hacía tanto tiempo de la otra, se habían acumulado tantos éxitos de nuestros clubes de fútbol y de nuestros deportistas y selecciones en otras especialidades, se habían producido tantas decepciones, tantas caídas en 'cuartos de final' que la Selección de Fútbol se había convertido en el patito feo de nuestro deporte. Pero tal día como hoy, hace dos años, Casillas levantó plata y se acabó el periodo negro.
> 
> Veinte años no es nada, decía el tango. Dos menos, claro. Pero, ay, esta selección ha cambiado en dos años demasiado, y sin razón. Aquel equipo ganó la final con un solo medio centro y cuatro jugones entre él y un único delantero. Sí, en partidos anteriores hubo dos delanteros, hasta que se lesionó Villa, pero en esos casos había al menos tres jugones, tres locos bajitos (paso de Gardel a Serrat) y siempre un medio centro. España tenía la pelota, la guardaba, la escondía, la pisaba, la burlaba, y los rivales se fatigaban persiguiendo sombras. De cuando en cuando se la prestábamos, tras depositarla cuidadosamente en la red.
> 
> Este equipo es casi aquél, pero no es aquél. Lamento que Del Bosque lo haya cambiado. Él dice que no lo ha cambiado, pero los demás vemos que sí, desde Cruyff y Luis hasta tantos aficionados que ayer chatearon conmigo. Dos medios centros, dos delanteros, sólo dos locos bajitos. Como todos los jugadores son buenos, queda un equipo apañado. Espero que llegue para batir a Portugal, donde Cristiano Ronaldo sigue nervioso como un león enjaulado. Pero ahora que se cumplen dos años de aquello no puedo por menos de sentir un pelín de añoranza, y me acuesto poniendo velas por si Del Bosque nos devuelve aquello.


 Sólamente Marca sigue manteniendo lo injustificable, el periódico y la radio. Esta mañana he tenido que apagar la radio para no seguir escuchando la campaña contra Aragonés que tienen montada. La montaron antes por sacar a Raúl de la Selección y ahora siguen para desviar la atención.

Si el maestro Gozalo, que en paz descanse, viera lo que han hecho con su programa, resucitaría y los sacaría a todos del estudio a caponazos.

----------


## jasg555

^^^^

Aún así, deseo que España le meta 5 a Portugal. Eso por encima de todo.

----------


## REEGE

Todo paralizado, calles vacías, uñas mordidas, pipas a porrillo, comentarios en el bar, foro vacío... Todo para animar a una selección, a un país lleno de problemas, que una victoria les daría un poco más de ilusión por la vida... Apoyemos a la selección y seamos todos UNA!!! Viva España... Y a por ellos!!!
Aunque lo tengamos difícil, ya que Portugal es otro equipazo!!! Pero estemos unidos por un Mundial que ya nos lo merecemos... Saludos y a vibrar con ellos:

----------


## nando

SI SEÑOR ¡¡¡¡¡ estos son mis chicos hemos ganado por 1 pero han merecido algunos mas y gran juego, portugal se ha dedicado ha perseguir sombras  :Smile:  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jasg555

> SI SEÑOR ¡¡¡¡¡ estos son mis chicos hemos ganado por 1 pero han merecido algunos mas y gran juego, portugal se ha dedicado ha perseguir sombras


 Hoy se ha jugado de otra manera.

Aunque con las deficiencias antes nombradas.

----------


## FEDE

> España 1- Portugal 0


Enhorabuena a la familia Ben-amar, está visto que como tenéis la banca, no la queréis soltar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Hoy creo que se ha visto qué Llorente está mucho mejor que Torres.  

Bueno empiezo la porra del España-Paraguay, el cual espero ver con algunos compañeros del foro en la Kdd de la Fuensanta.

España 3 - Paraguay 0

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Enhorabuena a la familia Ben-amar, está visto que como tenéis la banca, no la queréis soltar 
> 
> Hoy creo que se ha visto qué Llorente está mucho mejor que Torres.  
> 
> Bueno empiezo la porra del España-Paraguay, el cual espero ver con algunos compañeros del foro en la Kdd de la Fuensanta.
> 
> España 3 - Paraguay 0
> 
> Un saludo a todos


OTIAAAAA es verdad que es el sábado. Pues va a ser que lo oiré de vuelta  :Embarrassment: .

Si España juega lo que queda de Mundial como jugó tras la entrada de Llorente y los minutos posteriores al gol, puede ser campeona.

Ahora sí que soy un poco más creyente, y pienso que España ganará a Paraguay, pero 2-0 a lo sumo. La defensa paraguaya es muy férrea, y puede pasar lo mismo que con Suiza o los últimos minutos del partido de hoy.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

yo digo que España gana a Paraguay 1-0 por muy dificil que sea porque Portugal creo yo que es mejor que Paraguay sinceramente :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Yo para el día de mi Boda, y en las horas, que estaré en el Restaurant, perdiéndome unos cuartos relativamente fácil, pero lo primero es lo primero, apoyaré desde allí a la ROJA, y mi porra es ésta:

3-1

----------


## nando

> OTIAAAAA es verdad que es el sábado. Pues va a ser que lo oiré de vuelta .
> 
> Si España juega lo que queda de Mundial como jugó tras la entrada de Llorente y los minutos posteriores al gol, puede ser campeona.
> 
> Ahora sí que soy un poco más creyente, y pienso que España ganará a Paraguay, pero 2-0 a lo sumo. La defensa paraguaya es muy férrea, y puede pasar lo mismo que con Suiza o los últimos minutos del partido de hoy.


no fastidies que te vas de vuelta ¡¡¡¡ tu de aqui no te vas¡¡ que tenemos que ver el futbol.....y ya veremos jejeje

----------


## ben-amar

Ahora es, cuando mas ilusionados estamos, cuando nos las dan todas en el mismo lado. :Confused: 
Pierde España a los penaltis, tras un 2 - 2

A casa chicos :Frown:

----------


## santy

Antes de que me lo quitéis, España 2 - 1 Paraguay :Big Grin: 
Habrá que apoyarlos desde Yeste, con algo sólido y líquido para ir pasándolo...
Un saludo

----------


## nando

> Yo para el día de mi Boda, y en las horas, que estaré en el Restaurant, perdiéndome unos cuartos relativamente fácil, pero lo primero es lo primero, apoyaré desde allí a la ROJA, y mi porra es ésta:
> 
> 3-1


no te puedes hacer una escapadita????  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  despues de cortarte la corbata  :Embarrassment: jejejje

----------


## ben-amar

> no te puedes hacer una escapadita????  despues de cortarte la corbata jejejje


¡ESo, Eso, una escapadita!  Luego ella tendra tooooooooda la vida para controlarte :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esto ya es otra cosa, sigue sin ser la apisonadora, pero bueno, salvo algunos detalles que hay que pulir cuanto antes  :Wink: , en líneas generales un buen partido  :Smile: 

Torres en su línea, parece que juega para el rival en vez de para España...desde que a entrado Llorente anda que se ha notado poco en el juego, un partido totalmente diferente con dominio absoluto español...

Iniesta lo sigo viendo reventado fisicamente, no está, al igual que Puyol  :Wink: ...y qué de decir de Busquets...grande!!!  :Smile: 




> OTIAAAAA es verdad que es el sábado. Pues va a ser que lo oiré de vuelta .


Jajajaja, despés de estar allí de PM todo el día, sigues pensando aún en irte??? Ya te digo yo que no te vas de allí hasta el domingo por la tarde/noche cerrada... :Stick Out Tongue: , además de que no te van a dejar irte... :Big Grin: 




> Si España juega lo que queda de Mundial *como jugó tras la entrada de Llorente* y los minutos posteriores al gol, puede ser campeona.


Ahí está la clave en negrita...

Por el bien de la selección, más vale que los demás futbolistas hagan lo que sea para que Torres no juegue, que le den una patada, le tiren un bote de colonia...aunque sea que lo pongan al lao de la Carbonero y le de palique, así no se aburre "el niño"...mejor llamado "niñato"  :Big Grin: , pero que por favor, que no juegue ya más... :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Pero lo que si haré si España gana a Paraguay es...................
Ponerme la roja en el baile............... Saludos a todos y que descanseis!!!

----------


## jasg555

Antes del partido, los portuguses publicaban ésta foto:



Ahora nosotros les mandamos ésta otra:




 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Antes del partido, los portuguses publicaban ésta foto:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora nosotros les mandamos ésta otra:


Jajajajajajajajajajajaja, muy buena jasg555, voy a imprimirla y colgarla en la pared... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Jajajajajajajajajajajaja, muy buena jasg555, voy a imprimirla y colgarla en la pared...


 La red no para amigo F. Lázaro.

Alguna más del partido.








Esta es antigua, un clásico del pobre ronaldo, víctima de chopeos contínuos:

----------


## ben-amar

¡Lastima, que lastima me da!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¡Lastima, que lastima me da!


Me uno también a esas condolencias  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.prensaescrita.com/adiario...tp://www.dn.pt
Crónica de Jogo
JOÃO MARCELINO: Um treinador sem ambição

por JOÃO MARCELINO, DirectorHoje

Sem surpresa, e com justiça, ganhou a melhor equipa, a Espanha, num jogo em que a selecção nacional foi confrontada com as suas limitações: bem enquanto defendeu o zero, inexistente quando teve de atacar.


Creo que se entiende sin que haya que traducirlo.
Sin sorpresas, ganó el mejor equipo, defendiendo a cero (esperaba a los penaltis),   inexistente en ataque (Portugal)

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elsemanaldigital.com/arti...rticulo=108088
DONDE DIJE DIGO...
La prensa portuguesa se rinde como Ronaldo y recula en sus portadas
El Semanal Digital
Si el jugador del Real Madrid fue la sombra de lo que se esperaba contra España, los diarios portugueses tampoco son tan fieros como antes del partido y reconocen la derrota. 

Los principales diarios portugueses, tanto generales como deportivos, reconocen sin paliativos la victoria de España ante Portugal. A Bola  titula Se acabó el sueño ilustrando la noticia con un Cristiano Ronaldo resignado, idea que comparte Diàrio de Noticias, que responsabiliza a Villa de terminar con las ilusiones lusas.

Record, que calentó el partido diciendo que la selección de Queiroz iba a hacer una faena a España, con imitación de cartel taurino incluido, se limita a destacar las declaraciones del entrenador del país vecino, que también indica que los españoles justificaron su condición de favorito, aunque apunta que los suyos hicieron "un partido digno".

En general, los periódicos portugueses insisten en que la salida del delantero Hugo Almeida desorientó al equipo, algo que lleva incluso a portada Correio da Manha, que también pone a Villa de protagonista con la imagen principal de la web.

Para Expresso Xavi Hernández le gana la partida a Cristiano Ronaldo, y Publico muestra al portero Eduardo vencido en el suelo con el resultado destacado en grandes caracteres.

----------


## Luján

> no fastidies que te vas de vuelta ¡¡¡¡ tu de aqui no te vas¡¡ que tenemos que ver el futbol.....y ya veremos jejeje


Jeje. Tendremos que negociar eso, pues las 3 horas y pico de vuelta  son mucho, y no podemos (por varias razones) quedarnos a pasar la noche.




> ¡ESo, Eso, una escapadita!  Luego ella tendra tooooooooda la vida para controlarte


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Pero lo que si haré si España gana a Paraguay es...................
> Ponerme la roja en el baile............... Saludos a todos y que descanseis!!!



Tú tranquilo, que ya habrá alguien con el pinganillo enchufado en la oreja y cantará los goles.  :Wink: 

Anda que poner la boda con el mundial en juego....

Seguro que algún invitado ya te habrá echado la bronca.  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

Si hubiese caido en el mundial la fecha no hubiese sido la de la KDD ya que hoy mismo, 3 personas que las tenía dudosas, me acaban de decir que no van, y sé de seguro que una de ellas es por el partido. Pero bueno, hay que casarse, y eso sí os digo que con lo que me gusta el fútbol, me va a j**** bien no verlo. Pero eso sí, sueño con ver en Oslo, la final de mi España. Y si no pasa nada, hoy iré a comprarme.........................................  ..
LA ROJA. PODEMOS SER CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO.

----------


## nando

> Si hubiese caido en el mundial la fecha no hubiese sido la de la KDD ya que hoy mismo, 3 personas que las tenía dudosas, me acaban de decir que no van, y sé de seguro que una de ellas es por el partido. Pero bueno, hay que casarse, y eso sí os digo que con lo que me gusta el fútbol, me va a j**** bien no verlo. Pero eso sí, sueño con ver en Oslo, la final de mi España. Y si no pasa nada, hoy iré a comprarme.........................................  ..
> LA ROJA. PODEMOS SER CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO.


En Oslo después del invierno que hemos tenido jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  seguro que verás llover mas de un dia.. :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

> Si hubiese caido en el mundial la fecha no hubiese sido la de la KDD ya que hoy mismo, 3 personas que las tenía dudosas, me acaban de decir que no van, y sé de seguro que una de ellas es por el partido. Pero bueno, hay que casarse, y eso sí os digo que con lo que me gusta el fútbol, me va a j**** bien no verlo. Pero eso sí, sueño con ver en Oslo, la final de mi España. Y si no pasa nada, hoy iré a comprarme.........................................  ..
> LA ROJA. PODEMOS SER CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO.


Es que hechas de menos las lluvias? :Big Grin:  O es para arrimarse mas con la escusa del frio? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

Se rumorea que Luis Aragones puede fichar por Portugal como selecionador.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Antes del partido, los portuguses publicaban ésta foto:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora nosotros les mandamos ésta otra:


Muy buena jasg555,  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  esa imagen tenia que haber venido hoy en la portada del marca  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Muy buena jasg555,  esa imagen tenia que haber venido hoy en la portada del marca :


 El Marca poniendo algo en contra de Ronaldo o Del Bosque??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Eso es más dificil que el Atleti gane un sextete :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Antes del partido, los portuguses publicaban ésta foto:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora nosotros les mandamos ésta otra:


eso tiene que doler¡¡¡ jejejeje :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

PALMARES DE LOS MUNDIALES DE FUTBOL AÑOS 1930-2006

CAMPEONES 

Equipo Títulos 

BRASIL 5 
ITALIA 4 
ALEMANIA 3 
URUGUAY 2 
ARGENTINA 2 
INGLATERRA 1 
FRANCIA 1 
SUBCAMPEONES 
Equipo Veces   
ALEMANIA 4 
ARGENTINA 2 
CHECOSLOVAQUIA 2 
HUNGRIA 2 
BRASIL 2 
ITALIA 2 
HOLANDA 2 
SUECIA 1 
FRANCIA 1 

CAMPEONES DE TODOS LOS CAMPEONATOS

Año  Sede  Campeon  SubCampeon  Resultado 

1930 Uruguay URUGUAY ARGENTINA 4-2 
1934 Italia ITALIA CHECOSLOVAQUIA 2-1(prorroga) 
1938 Francia ITALIA HUNGRIA 4-2 
1950 Brasil URUGUAY BRASIL 2-1 
1954 Suiza ALEMANIA HUNGRIA 3-2 
1958 Suecia BRASIL SUECIA 5-2 
1962 Chile BRASIL CHECOSLOVAQUIA 3-1 
1966 Inglaterra INGLATERRA ALEMANIA 4-2(prorroga) 
1970 México BRASIL ITALIA 4-1 
1974 Alemania ALEMANIA HOLANDA 2-1 
1978 Argentina ARGENTINA HOLANDA 3-1(prorroga) 
1982 España ITALIA ALEMANIA 3-1 
1986 México ARGENTINA ALEMANIA 3-2 
1990 Italia ALEMANIA ARGENTINA 1-0 
1994 Estados Unidos BRASIL ITALIA 0-0(penalties) 
1998 Francia FRANCIA BRASIL 3-0 
2002 Corea/Japón BRASIL ALEMANIA 2-0 
2006 Alemania ITALIA FRANCIA 1-1(penalties)

----------


## jasg555

Menudo chicharro le ha metido Holanda a Brasil...

----------


## REEGE

Brasil fuera y la final ahora será Holanda-España.....

----------


## sergiako

Bueno pues la supuesta final brasil-españa no sera posible porque brasil a perdido 2-1 contra holanda vamos que si llegamos a la final nuestro rival sera holanda, uruguay o ghana

----------


## nando

jejeje Felipe Melón perdió la cabeza 
http://www.as.com/

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno sorpresa. Brasil eliminado con remontada de Holanda. Y Uruguay ha vencido en los penaltis a Ghana por 4-3. Así una semifinal ya está hechada:
Holanda-Uruguay
Y la otra será:
Alemania-España :Stick Out Tongue: 

(Espero) :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Algunas viñetas de este genio del humor grafico:



con esto se espera animar a "El Niño"

----------


## ARAGORM

ya estamos en semifinales

----------


## ben-amar

> ya estamos en semifinales


Si, pero no porque se haya merecido

----------


## F. Lázaro

Mal partido, otra vez hemos vuelto a recular igual que los cangrejos  :Mad:  :Mad: , ante un rival, que si lo hubieran cogido en otro tiempo hubiera sido ajusticiado con un 0-5  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Sólo se salvan de la quema ayer Iker, Ramos, Piqué, Busquets y Capdevila, los demás, fatal, pero fatal, Xavi e Iniesta, no están, no sé donde andarán, pero en el mundial no están, Puyol ayer no dió una, pero ninguna, todas se las ganaban los paraguayos, Torres, mejor no hablar de él...

Vicente es familiar de Torres? Es que no lo entiendo, como sigue con este espanto  :Mad:  :Mad: , ayer, otra vez igual que con Portugal, hasta que no lo quitó, no empezó a jugar el equipo a algo, mira ayer en cuanto que lo quitó de en medio y sacó a Pedrito, como el equipo tenía otro aire...

En fin...y Alemania 4-0 con Argentina y porque no quiso hacer más sangre...anda Maradona, sigue hablando, ayer te pegaron un buen "zas" en toda la boca, pero sin anestesia  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , me alegro, te lo mereces  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Santificado sea tu nombre porque gracias a tí, España seguirá siendo grande, o al menos intentándolo, y estará en semifinales del Mundial. Gracias, San Iker Casillas, gracias a las alas que crecen en tu espalda, a la aureola que asoma sobre tu cabeza, a la brillante luz con la que ciegas los ojos de tus rivales y proteges tu portería, a esas manos que se alargan para atajar balones imposibles y letales.

Gracias por ser el más grande, por convertir panes en paradas imposibles, por existir, volar, levitar y parar. Porque ahí están los demás, pero tú les miras como a iguales, como a seres capaces de lo imposible. Como tú. Como pocos mas. Como casi nadie

Menos mal que eres portero y nadie te pide correr ni disimular para jugar al fútbol. Te basta con ser como eres y obrar en consecuencia y justicia, como hiciste ayer ante un rival que hace dos años habría sido ajusticiado con un 0-5. Ahora cualquiera te aprieta, pero tú respondes.

Padre Iker que estás en los cielos
santificado sea tu nombre
venga a nosotros tus manos
hágase tu presencia
así en el campo como debajo de los tres palos
danos hoy la parada de cada día
perdona al rival que te ofende, así como también
nosotros perdonaremos a los fallos de Puyol
no nos dejes caer en semifinales
y llévanos a levantar la copa mundial

¡Iker!

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## aberroncho

Sigue sin gustarme la selección a pesar de haber llegado a semis. Desde que comenzó el mundial, la roja está en la cuerda floja. Comenzó perdiendo con Suiza y desde entonces sigue haciendo equilibrismo para pasar adelante. Hasta ahora se ha enfrentado a selecciones de un nivel inferior y con muchos apuros ha pasado. 
Alemania cuenta sus últimos partidos por goleadas  a selecciones como Inglaterra y Argentina y además realizando un buen juego. Veremos a ver lo que hace con nosotros o si España es capaz de hacer el juego que ha desplegado en estos últimos años y nos cargamos a los germanos.
Ayer para colmo el árbitro nos echó una manita anulando un gol a Paraguay y San Iker volvió a ser el de siempre. 

Algunas se veían muy contentas al finalizar el partido.

----------


## ben-amar

¡Por favor, se lo come ahí mismo! :EEK!: 
Si con los Paraguayos, siendo malisimos se ganado gracias a san Iker, con Alemania y como esta le de un masaje al portero, nos van a dar la del pulpo :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Lo de los 3 penaltis en 2 minutos y el gol agonizante a falta de 7min..... :Mad: 
Pero bueno este es al futbol que estoy acostumbrado :Stick Out Tongue:  pero por lo menos estamos en SEMIFINALES :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .
Pero Paraguay tampoco tiene una selección para ganarnos.


Pienso que el partido de Alemania será abierto la posesion la tendran los dos equipos y cualquiera podrá marcar un gol por lo menos en el primer tiempo.

----------


## Luján

> Lo de los 3 penaltis en 2 minutos y el gol agonizante a falta de 7min.....
> Pero bueno este es al futbol que estoy acostumbrado pero por lo menos estamos en SEMIFINALES.
> Pero Paraguay tampoco tiene una selección para ganarnos.
> 
> 
> Pienso que el partido de Alemania será abierto la posesion la tendran los dos equipos y cualquiera podrá marcar un gol por lo menos en el primer tiempo.


Alemania le ma a dar un buen baño a España, Una manita "coja" a Argentina no se ve todos los días.

Además, España es la única selección semifinalista que no tiene título. Y la final de la Eurocopa está muy reciente.

Ya veréis. Esta vez no voy a pronosticar un 2-1 para Alemania, sino un 3-0. y España pa' casita.

Pero no nos preocupemos, que ya nos llenarán los oídos con que es lo mejor que ha hecho España en un mundial (cierto, pero hay equipo para más), que los árbitros están siempre en contra, que hay una conspiración peluso-masónica contra La Roja, etc.

Y si no, al tiempo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Alemania le ma a dar un buen baño a España, Una manita "coja" a Argentina no se ve todos los días.
> 
> Además, España es la única selección semifinalista que no tiene título. Y la final de la Eurocopa está muy reciente.
> 
> Ya veréis. Esta vez no voy a pronosticar un 2-1 para Alemania, sino un 3-0. *y España pa' casita.*
> 
> Pero no nos preocupemos, que ya nos llenarán los oídos con que es lo mejor que ha hecho España en un mundial (cierto, pero hay equipo para más), que los árbitros están siempre en contra, que hay una conspiración peluso-masónica contra La Roja, etc.
> 
> Y si no, al tiempo.


Puede que tengas razón, todo puede pasar...
Pero España no se va para casita, hay que luchar por el tercer puesto :Big Grin: , que algo es algo.

----------


## Luján

> Puede que tengas razón, todo puede pasar...
> Pero España no se va para casita, hay que luchar por el tercer puesto, que algo es algo.


Es verdad, me había olvidado de la "final de consolación"  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

Si España juega como contra Portugal (antes de entrar LLorente) recibirá 2, si juega com en este ultimo partido recibira de 5 en adelante.
Si juega como sabe, ojala, todavia es posible que gane.
Todo me dice que España será la 4ª clasificada

----------


## nando

Bueno yo sigo siendo optimista a los germanos les va a faltar unos de sus mejores jugadores un tal muler (yo lo pongo en castellano segun lo oigo se escribirá de otra forma  :Stick Out Tongue: ) y espero que el bueno  de Vicente del Bosque se le encienda la luz en el coco y alinie a ces ,silva y pedrito y seguro que veremos otro tipo de partido  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y ojalá no ponga a Torres, porque si no ya la tenemos liada :Frown:  :Frown: . :Mad:

----------


## Panete

> Y ojalá no ponga a Torres, porque si no ya la tenemos liada.


Tranquilo hombre! que al niño se le da bien Alemania ;-) 


Jejeje

----------


## Panete

Os veo muy negativos!!!
Hasta hoy solo hemos jugado contra equipos más preocupados en defender y que no les metieran la del pulpo que equipos que juegan al futbol.

Puede que perdamos ante Alemania porque juegan muy bien, pero desde luego que estoy seguro que volveremos a ver la España que vimos en la clasificación y en la Eurocopa del 2008.

A por ellos!!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hombre si repite lo de la Eurocopa, lo perdonaré. Aver que pasa. 

Yo empiezo ya con la porra de las semifinales:

Holanda 0-2 Uruguay

Alemania 0-1 España


Creo que este Mundial será para Uruguay.

----------


## Panete

> Hombre si repite lo de la Eurocopa, lo perdonaré. Aver que pasa. 
> 
> Yo empiezo ya con la porra de las semifinales:
> 
> Holanda 0-2 Uruguay
> 
> Alemania 0-1 España
> 
> 
> Creo que este Mundial será para Uruguay.


Yo difiero un poquito:

Holanda 2 - Uruguay 1
Alemania 2 - España 3.

Campeon -> ESPAÑAAAAAAAA!!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Apuesto por una final España-Holanda

En semifinales:

Holanda  2-0  Uruguay
Alemania  0-1  España

----------


## jasg555

Yo creo que éste partido es el que mejor le va a venir nuestra selección española.

 Alemania se abre y jeuga, lo que mejor nos viene.

Aún así, será un partido abierto y todo puede pasar.

 Yo soy muy de Torres, incluso cuando no está bien como ahora, pero creo que del Bosque se equivoca y debería dejarle sentado sacar a Llorente, sentar a Xabi Alonso y sacar a Cesc desde el principio. Pero del Bosque es muy cabezón y muy "cagón", luego decían del Abuelo.

 No soy muy del actual seleccionador del Bosque, pero deseo que España se proclame campeona del Mundial, no comprendo como todavía se puede ver gente que desee que perdamos. :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## nando

Hola quiero ser optimista y mi porra es un 2-0 a favor dela roja  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ARAGORM

Yo sigo siendo optimista, y el miercoles va a ser el gran partido de la selección
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Doy las gracias al Restaurant, por ponerme una pantalla gigante en mi boda, ya que si no, muchos de ellos hubiesen pasado una boda dando viajes a la zona del bar, donde tenían puesta la tele con el fútbol. Y cuando marcamos todo fueron abrazos, alegria y ¡que se besen, que se besen, que se besen...!
Y estoy seguro que si no gana España todo hubiese sido mucho más triste... Y sé que la gente pasó una boda muy entretenida tanto por el fútbol como por las sorpresas de mis amigos...
Bueno al grano... Yo soy gran admirador de la ROJA, y pienso que éste año es el año más importante para la selección, y el año que más fácil lo tiene, ya que no están ni Italia, ni Argentina, ni Brasil... para mí las mejores selecciones del mundo.

Mi porra es la siguiente: 
ESPAÑA 2
ALEMANIA 1

----------


## ben-amar

Vamos a dejarnos guiar por el corazon, la cabeza nos dice otra cosa.
Holanda 3 - Uruguay 1
España 3 - Alemania 2

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sigue sin gustarme la selección a pesar de haber llegado a semis. Desde que comenzó el mundial, la roja está en la cuerda floja. Comenzó perdiendo con Suiza y desde entonces sigue haciendo equilibrismo para pasar adelante. Hasta ahora se ha enfrentado a selecciones de un nivel inferior y con muchos apuros ha pasado.


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo aberroncho, poco más que añadir  :Wink: 




> Alemania cuenta sus últimos partidos por goleadas  a selecciones como Inglaterra y Argentina y además realizando un buen juego.


Pero aquí si que quiero puntualizar algo. Estoy de acuerdo en que Alemania ha hecho buenos partidos, buen juego y tiene buenos jugadores y peligrosos, pero, también que rivales ha tenido?? El más fuerte que ha tenido a sido Serbia y empataron...

Argentina no vale un duro, muchas individualidades pero como selección es un espanto, e Inglaterra, tres cuartos de lo mismo...




> Veremos a ver lo que hace con nosotros o si España es capaz de hacer el juego que ha desplegado en estos últimos años y nos cargamos a los germanos.


Ahí está la clave, Alemania todavía no ha jugado con ninguna selección que le quite la pelota y se la mueva como hace España (bueno hacía, porque de momento todavía no lo hace). Ahí estará la clave, a ver que puede hacer Alemania cuando no tenga posesión.

A ver si por fin España empieza a tocarla, y como Alemania en teoría no se va a encerrar atrás, a ver si acaso la tocan algo, porque, todavía desde que empezó, no los he visto tocarla en ningún momento  :Mad: 

Yo el único "miedo" que tengo son las contras que hacen Swesteiger (o como se escriba) con Klose, y que le cojan la espalda a Puyol, que está fatal  :Frown: 

Además, vamos a ganar seguro, lo ha pronosticado el pulpo de Alemania...jejeje, y no ha fallado todavía en el resultado de los que ha jugado Alemania  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Pues sinceramente, creo que el mundial lo ganará Alemania.

Los astros se han confabulado para ello, mirad si no esta imagen:




Recordemos que todos los ciclos tienden a cerrarse.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues sinceramente, creo que el mundial lo ganará Alemania.
> 
> Los astros se han confabulado para ello, mirad si no esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recordemos que todos los ciclos tienden a cerrarse.


Jajaja que buena Luján... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Pero yo prefiero lo del pulpo ese de Alemania. Según dicen, al pulpo éste le ponen dos urnas separadas con comida dentro y...:

En el partido contra Serbia, el pulpo no quería el mejillón de ninguna de las dos urnas, se quedó en medio de las dos.

En los partidos contra Argentina e Inglaterra, el pulpo cogió el mejillón de la urna que tenía la bandera de Alemania

Y por lo visto, le han puesto otra vez las dos urnas España - Alemania, y ésta vez ha cogido el mejillón de la urna de España...así que, estamos en la final... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: Perdón, no es una lechuga, se me ha ido la pinza... :Big Grin: , es un mejillón lo que contiene la urna

----------


## Luján

> Jajaja que buena Luján...
> 
> Pero yo prefiero lo del pulpo ese de Alemania. Según dicen, al pulpo éste le ponen dos urnas separadas con comida dentro y...:
> 
> En el partido contra Serbia, el pulpo no quería el mejillón de ninguna de las dos urnas, se quedó en medio de las dos.
> 
> En los partidos contra Argentina e Inglaterra, el pulpo cogió el mejillón de la urna que tenía la bandera de Alemania
> 
> Y por lo visto, le han puesto otra vez las dos urnas España - Alemania, y ésta vez ha cogido el mejillón de la urna de España...así que, estamos en la final...
> ...


Pues no sé.

Mientras no hablen nuestros Paco Perejil y Aramis Fuster, esos que tienen línea directa con el más allá, no está nada claro.  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## jasg555

Yo los astros y sus interpretaciones siempre manipuladas prefiero dejárselos a Rappel y a los seguidores incondicionales de la esteban.

Los únicos astros de los que va a depender el asunto son éstos:

----------


## Luján

> Yo los astros y sus interpretaciones siempre manipuladas prefiero dejárselos a Rappel y a los seguidores incondicionales de la esteban.
> 
> Los únicos astros de los que va a depender el asunto son éstos:


Sí, de esos y de unos 21 más.

Contemos con que Casillas construya un muro de hormigón armado que ni la presa de Almendra (la más alta), que los centrales hagan también su dique de contención como los de La Serena (el mayor volumen), que el centro juegue con la pelota como el SCRATS con los volúmenes trasvasados (los hace desaparecer a la vista del contrario) y que la delantera pique más que los mosquitos de la Albufera.

----------


## perdiguera

Antes de empezar el mundial salió por TV (no me acuerdo cual) una adivina extranjera que pronosticó que la final era España-Holanda.
Me reí y dije que tontería, estando brasil, italia, argentina, alemania etc. cómo va a estar holanda que nunca hace nada en competiciones de selección.
Por supuesto contaba, yo, con que uno de los finalistas era españa.
Y mira ahora....
Si a eso le sumas el pulpo, es para estar un poco esperanzado, aunque la verdadera esperanza hay que ponerla en los 22+1 y que jueguen como saben.

----------


## jasg555

> Sí, de esos y de unos 21 más.
> 
> Contemos con que Casillas construya un muro de hormigón armado que ni la presa de Almendra (la más alta), que los centrales hagan también su dique de contención como los de La Serena (el mayor volumen), *que el centro juegue con la pelota como el SCRATS con los volúmenes trasvasados (los hace desaparecer a la vista del contrario)* y que la delantera pique más que los mosquitos de la Albufera.


Lo de negrita tiene su gracia.

No hacen falta muros ni milagros. Eso para las selecciones inferiores del patapum p´arriba.

Con que todos cumplan lo que saben hacer es suficiente.

A pesar de la mala dirección (para mi gusto particular), hay calidad y fortaleza suficiente para ganar ese partido y la final.

 Pero ésto es fútbol, todo puede pasar...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Pues no sé.
> 
> Mientras no hablen nuestros Paco Perejil y Aramis Fuster, esos que tienen línea directa con el más allá, no está nada claro.


Pues el Pulpo Paul no falla, mira:

Contra Argentina:


Se subió a la de Alemania y ganó Alemania

Contra Inglaterra:

Se subió en la de Alemania y cogió el mejillón aleman (ganó Alemania)

Contra España:

Se sube a la de España!!!!

Por lo que, ganaremos!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues el Pulpo Paul no falla, mira:
> 
> Contra Argentina:
> 
> 
> Se subió a la de Alemania y ganó Alemania
> 
> Contra Inglaterra:
> 
> ...


Con lo cual, luego nos comemos el pulpo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Con lo cual, luego nos comemos el pulpo


si puede ser a la gallega con bastante pimentón  :Big Grin:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Yo creo que ganaremos a Alemania con muchos apuros, como se está ganando, en todos los partidos del mundial pero también hay equipos que han ganado títulos no con un juego muy brillante, y lo que importa en definitiva son los títulos, ej. Italia. De todas formas España necesita todo el apoyo de todo el pais y debemos estar todos con la Roja.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## Luján

Bien!!!

Por fin el seleccionador se ha dado cuenta.

No está como titular Torres, pero sí Pedro, Villa y Xavi

Aquí se puede ver: http://es.fifa.com/live/competitions...114/index.html

----------


## Luján

Ya tenemos noticia del partido.

Ha saltado un espontáneo, que ha sido placado por la policía.

Mucho me temo que va a ser el mismo que boicoteó Eurovisión.

Si es que somos especiales.

----------


## jasg555

No está dando resultado de momento lo de Pedrito. Ojalá marque como otras veces.
Es magnífico, pero él planteamiento no está correcto, falta un delantero, quizás Llorente.

----------


## jasg555

Visto lo visto, quizás no, seguro Llorente.

No se pueden colgar al area balones como estamos haciendo y pretender que rematen delanteros tres cabezas más pequeños que los defensas.

Si al moreno ese le llega Villa al esternón...

----------


## Luján

Pues yo creo que sí está dando resultado.

En estos 45 minutos Pedro ha tenido más ocasiones y ha creado más espacio y más jugadas que Torres en todos los partidos anteriores.

Salvo un par de desajustes defensivos, que a punto han estado de destrozar el partido, por las contras alemanas España está jugando muy bien.

Vamos a ver qué hace del Bosque en el descanso.

----------


## jasg555

Ocasiones una que ha dado a Villa.

Pero lo importante es que no hay hueco en la defensa alemana.

 Pedro viniendo desde atrás es perfecto, letal. Pero hace falta alguien que abra huecos, y eso sólo lo hace Torres o Llorente.

Que se lo preguntena Villa.

Espero que Pedro haga una de las suyas y se la líe a los alemanes, así cumple eso de que marca en todas las competiciones.

 Al jugadón de ahora mismo me refiero.

----------


## Luján

Más huecos de los que abre Pedro????

No sé que partido estás viendo, pero no parece el mismo.

Ahora mismo ha habido unas cuantas oportunidades.


Cierto es que con las torres alemanas no se puede por arriba (o quizás sí, porque son lentos), así que hay que tirar, como están haciendo ahora.

Torres, con esa defensa no tiene nada qe hacer. Y Pedro marea a los alemanes como nadie.

Llorente quizás de un poco de aire freso, pero por quién? Yo no quitará a nadie.

----------


## jasg555

El mismo que tú.

Las jugadas vienen desde atrás.

Vamos Pedritooooo.

----------


## Luján

Y eso ha sido penalty. El árbitro no está por pitar nada comprometido, ni de un lado ni de otro. Parece como si no tuviera las tarjetas en el bolsillo.

Claro que las jugadas vienen desde atrás, desde dónde si no?

----------


## Luján

Malos minutos de España. Los alemanes están encerrando a España en su área.

San Iker ha salvado, otra vez, los papeles de La Roja.

----------


## Luján

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Golazo de Córner y cabezazo de Puyol!!!!!


Las Torres Alemanas han caído :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :EEK!:

----------


## jasg555

Golazoooo de Pujooooooll

Qué mpelotas tienes machoooo...

----------


## Luján

Aquí han sonado celebrando el gol hasta las sirenas de los barcos del puerto.


Ahora a seguir igual y a parar los contraataques alemanes.

----------


## jasg555

En el centro de Madrid han salido los camareros de los bares saltando a la calle.

y eso que casi todos son de fuera.
Es el momento de Pedro.

Parece que va a salir Marchena.

A ver si va a acertar el jodío pulpo.

----------


## Luján

> En el centro de Madrid han salido los camareros de los bares saltando a la calle.
> 
> y eso que casi todos son de fuera.
> Es el momento de Pedro.
> 
> Parece que va a salir Marchena.
> 
> A ver si va a acertar el jodío pulpo.


Pues parece que Marchena no sale aún.

Los gallegos van a tener de dejar de comer pulpo  :Wink: 

Va a entrar Torres, ¿será por Villa, que está cansado? Porque yo no quitaría a Pedro. Creo que sería un error.


Pues sí, por Villa. Buen partido de Villa, muy currado.

Ahora los otros dos cambios para perder algo de tiempo

----------


## jasg555

> Pues parece que Marchena no sale aún.
> 
> Los gallegos van a tener de dejar de comer pulpo


 Si ganamos no como nunca pulpo. EN Madrid se come mucho.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..

.
.

.
.

.
.

.
.

.
.

..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


..
.
.


 Bueno, sólo durante un mes :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Pedro ahora se la ha comido y se ha equivocado. Torres estaba solo.  :Mad:  :Frown:

----------


## jasg555

La ha perdido a Pedro la inexperiencia.

A la siguiente.

----------


## Luján

> La ha perdido a Pedro la inexperiencia.
> 
> A la siguiente.


Buen cambio de Pedro por Silva. Delanteros frescos y de paso se pierde tiempo.

----------


## jasg555

> Buen cambio de Pedro por Silva. Delanteros frescos y de paso se pierde tiempo.


Silva es un buen cambio.

Me va a dar un jamacuco como no termine. :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Silva es un buen cambio.
> 
> Me va a dar un jamacuco como no termine.



Y tanto, la ha robado en el mismo área alemana.

3 minutos de adicional.

Cambio de Xavi Alonso por Marchena. 30'' más

----------


## jasg555

QUe crack Pujol.

Los tiene cuadraos.

1 minuto.

----------


## jasg555

Finaaaaaaaalll

----------


## Luján

Se acabó!

España en la final.


Oe oe oe oe oe oe oe oe!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


jasg555, ya sabes. 1 mes sin pulpo.  :Wink: 


Ale! A celebrarlo y a cenar. (verduras, sin pulpo  :Wink: )

----------


## suer

Ale, ya estamos en la final. En Reus ya debe estar llena la plaza de Prim.

Creo que España ha jugado bien, me ha gustado.

Saludos.

PD: Nos ha faltado algun golito más. Pero bueno, siempre toca sufrir un poco, hehehe....

Por cierto, como los coches me despierten al crio...

----------


## jasg555

> Se acabó!
> 
> España en la final.
> 
> 
> Oe oe oe oe oe oe oe oe!!!!!! :
> 
> jasg555, ya sabes. 1 mes sin pulpo. 
> 
> ...


 Bueeeeeno, lo cambiaremos por unas cigalitas o algo así :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Cierro el trabajo y me marcho con mis hijos que se están bañando en La Cibeles y en Neptuno. Uno es del Atleli y otro del Madrid. Luego con mi mujer a tomar algo que no tenga 8 patas con ventosas.

Chao. Y Aupa Españaaa.

----------


## ben-amar

Bien por los chicos, lo han conseguido.
1ª vez en una final

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por fin se ha visto la verdadera selección, ya era hora  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Por fin Vicente, ya era hora de que te dieras cuenta, a ver si para la final mejoras todavía más y dejas a Torres en la grada para que aprenda de Pedro...

Ese pulpo bueno...!!!!!!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Hay que regalarle un viaje por Galicia para que se coma unos mejillones de Galicia... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## saraa

ooootra vez los Alemanes se van a casita y fijate, con el mismo resultado que la vez anterior!!  :Wink: 
Ahora solo queda demostrarle a Holanda porqué hemos llegado hasta aquí!!!!!

P.D: y España es la mejoooor!!!!!!!!!!! lo lo lo lolo lolo looooo,,!!!!!!!!

----------


## nando

SI SEÑOR¡¡¡¡¡ partidazo de España y ahora a por la copa otras 2 horas de sufrimiento :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  jejejeje me están volviendo un masoca  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
Ando un tanto despistado ¿es que ha habido fútbol o algo así?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## nando

> Hola a todos.
> Ando un tanto despistado ¿es que ha habido fútbol o algo así? 
> 
> Un saludo
> Antonio


Dame un abrazo pijo¡¡¡¡¡ pero donde estas????? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola Nando.

Estoy justo al lado de Sergi1907, a escasos cinco kms.
Hasta otro momento, me cierran la cafetería que es donde únicamente tengowi-fi. Buenas noches y que lo celebreis bien aquellos a los que os gusta eso de fútbol :Embarrassment: 

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## Luján

Mirad quién se tiene ganado un sitio en la cama hoy!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Con permiso de la señora, claro.  :Cool:

----------


## suer

A. Callejas, no estarás por Salou?

----------


## REEGE

Del título de CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO, porque lo vamos a conseguir, todos animando a la roja porque éstos chicos nos están haciéndolo pasar genial y son los mejores. Todo un país con una ilusión y en medio de una grave crisis económica, los problemas parecen más pequeños gracias a una gran selección que es un orgullo poder animar.
Mi porra para la gran final del Domingo es la siguiente:

ESPAÑA 2
HOLANDA 1

Vamos, a por ellos y os animaré desde Oslo...

----------


## sergi1907

Yo apuesto por un España- 1   Holanda- 0

----------


## Luján

> Yo apuesto por un España- 1   Holanda- 0


Si se ha de dar algún resultado favorable a España será este de 1-0. Parece que España está abonada a él.

Yo sin embargo no puedo dejar de pensar en que Holanda es el único equipo invicto tanto en la fase de clasificación como en la fase final, y actualmente están muy fuertes.


No creo que España sea capaz de superar a Holanda (aunque espero equivocarme, como siempre), así que 0-0 en los 90' y si hay gol, será en la prorroga, 0-1 para Holanda. Si queda 0-0 y va a penalties 3-4 para Holanda.



EDIT:

Algunos ya han dicho de cambiar la bandera española a algo así:


prestada de Blog de Humor

----------


## jasg555

Yo creo que un 2-0 para España es fácil que ocurra.

 En la Eurocopa se hizo famoso Capdevilla con el cubata en la oreja:



En el Mundial está repitiendo la fama, pero ésta vez con...:

----------


## nando

Lo facil apostar por 1-0 a favor de España pero quién pensó que sería Puyol el que marcaría el gol de la victoria por eso yo sigo en mis trece 3-0 a favor de España :Smile:  a la tercera vá la vencida

----------


## jasg555

> Pues sinceramente, creo que el mundial lo ganará Alemania.
> 
> Los astros se han confabulado para ello, mirad si no esta imagen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recordemos que todos los ciclos tienden a cerrarse.

----------


## Luján

> 


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


La venganza del pulpo paul

----------


## jasg555

Ayer cumplí mi promesa:

Primero a la fuente, fotos en vivo:





Aunque había menos gente que en la Eurocopa, incluso en la eliminación de Italia había más.

Y luego cervecita con boquerones, etc... pero sin pulpo. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

El pulpo tiene inmunidad hasta el final de la final.
Si ganamos nos lo comemos como premio, si perdemos nos lo comemos para que sirva de escarmiento :Big Grin: 
Esta vez si que veo esto mas cerca, lo dificil era Alemania :Cool: . Apuesto por un 3 - 0, yo tambien :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Mirad quién se tiene ganado un sitio en la cama hoy!!! 
> 
> 
> Con permiso de la señora, claro.


Jajajaja  :Big Grin: , y para mañana, le reservas sitio entre medio de la ensalada o con un poquito de pimentón no???  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Algunos ya han dicho de cambiar la bandera española a algo así:
> 
> 
> prestada de Blog de Humor


Jajajajaja, muy buena  :Big Grin: , a ver si la sacan para colgarla en el mástil del balcón... :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Decisión del pulpo Paul:  Alemania ganará la final de consolación!

Ahora falta saber quién predice el famoso pulpo que ganará el mundial :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Pues según el pulpo:

*ESPAÑA CAMPEONA DEL MUNDO!!!*

----------


## jasg555

Si acierta, en lugar de un mes, no comeré pulpo en lo que queda de año.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hala esto para los pesimistas que decian que no pasabamos a la final.


Ganaremos seguro:

Uruguay 0-3 Alemania

GRAN FINAL:


España 1-0 Holanda

----------


## sergi1907

> Hala esto para los pesimistas que decian que no pasabamos a la final.
> 
> 
> Ganaremos seguro:
> 
> Uruguay 0-3 Alemania
> 
> GRAN FINAL:
> 
> ...



Hombre, hay que reconocer que el juego de los primeros partidos no invitaba al optmismo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hombre, hay que reconocer que el juego de los primeros partidos no invitaba al optmismo


Y tanto...es que, telita hasta cuartos, gasté una caja entera de 20 tilas... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

La verdad es que jugar, lo que se dice jugar, solo ante Alemania.
Lo demas no se puede ni catalogar.
Pero bueno, ahora a jugar la final y que hagan lo que puedan, dentro del juego que saben hacer.

----------


## ben-amar

Fuente: www.elpais.com

----------


## ben-amar

el octópodo más famoso del mundo pronostica que la roja levantará el título el próximo domingo
El Pulpo Paul no duda de que España ganará el Mundial

    * No tuvo dudas en elegir la urna con la bandera española · Hizo caso omiso de la caja con la bandera holandesa · Por ahora ha acertado en todos sus pronósticos a lo largo del Mundial

CARLOS BALBOA 09/07/10 - 11:51.

El pulpo Paul no tuvo ninguna duda en su pronóstico. Sin vacilar ni perder un segundo, el octópodo alemán abrió la urna con la bandera de España y se comió el mejillón que había dentro. Ni siquiera se planteó desplazarse hasta la caja con la bandera holandesa. ¿Consecuencia? Paul ha vaticinado que España ganará el Mundial el próximo domingo.

¿La rapidez con la que tomó su decicisón podría hacer pensar en una goleada? A diferencia del dilema que manejó para decantarse por el ganador de la final de consolación, en esta ocasión no hubo espacio para especular con cuál sería la opción de Paul.
[ vídeo ] : http://www.marca.com/tv/?v=NmlxImxzuHq
¿Cuál es la fiabilidad de Paul? En esta presente edición mundialista, del 100%. Ha pronosticado con acierto todos los partidos de Alemania, tanto sus victorias (ante Australia, Ghana, Inglaterra y Argentina) como sus derrotas (ante Serbia y España). La única mancha en su expediente, eso sí, de grandes proporciones: la final de la Eurocopa, donde predijo la victoria alemana.

Que Paul se hubiera decantado por el triunfo de La Roja en el partido de semifinales ante Alemania causó que sus popularidad en el país teutón decayese mientras que, por el contrario, ha ido creciendo en España.

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elsiglodetorreon.com.mx/n...a-campeon.html


Con pronósticos de 'Paul', Holanda sería campeón
Si los pronósticos del famoso pulpo Paul, se mantienen en la misma tónica, Holanda tiene amplias posibilidades de ser campeón del Mundial de Sudáfrica 2010, a pesar de que el cefalópodo eligió a España. 
Lo anterior porque el experto de ocho tentáculos, suele fallar en cotejos de final, así le sucedió en la final de la Eurocopa 2008, donde apostó por Alemania y ganó España por 1-0. De continuar así al parecer será Holanda, el triunfador del cotejo del 11 de julio ante la 'Furia Roja'.

El animal, que vive en el acuario de Oberhausen, tiene en su haber seis predicciones correctas en lo que va del Mundial de 2010, pero todas esas han sido en cotejos donde Alemania ha jugado.

Se dice además que Paul, tiene una falla en cada certamen. En la Euro 2008, únicamente erró en la final y ahora no se sabe cuál será su falla en el Mundial 2010, dado que pronosticó en los dos encuentros restantes, en la final Holanda-España y en el juego por el tercer lugar entre Alemania y Uruguay, donde eligió a los teutones como los ganadores.

El pulpo Paul elige al cuadro ganador, una vez que se le introducen en su pecera dos cajas transparentes, donde cada una trae una bandera de los equipos que jugarán, dentro de los recipientes se encuentra un mejillón, el que escoge el octópodo para comerse, es el cuadro que triunfará en el cotejo.





El experto de ocho tentáculos, suele fallar en cotejos de final, así le sucedió en la final de la Eurocopa 2008, donde apostó por Alemania y ganó España por 1-0.

----------


## ARAGORM

Ya estamos a menos de 24 horas para que españa entera, de norte a sur y de este a oeste esté de fiesta.
OEEE OEEEE OEOE OEEEEEEEEEEE.

----------


## FEDE

> Ya estamos a menos de 24 horas para que españa entera, de norte a sur y de este a oeste esté de fiesta.
> OEEE OEEEE OEOE OEEEEEEEEEEE.


Eso espero porque si no, veremos cuando tenemos otra oportunidad de ser campeones del mundo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mucha suerte para la selección Española de fútbol, OEEE OEEE OEOE OEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE qué no se equivoque el pulpo Paul  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Panete

VAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS  SS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jejeje, estoy ansioso de que empiece el partido.

----------


## Luján

> Eso espero porque si no, veremos cuando tenemos otra oportunidad de ser campeones del mundo 
> 
> Mucha suerte para la selección Española de fútbol, OEEE OEEE OEOE OEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE qué no se equivoque el pulpo Paul


Pues dentro de 4 años, como mínimo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Como se equivoque el pulpo ya mismo estaré yendo a por él, y lo haré al salpicón, no sin antes haberlo ablandado bien.

----------


## FEDE

> Pues dentro de 4 años, como mínimo 
> 
> Como se equivoque el pulpo ya mismo estaré yendo a por él, y lo haré al salpicón, no sin antes haberlo ablandado bien.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Como pierda España  :Mad:  esperemos que no  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  toda la abstinencia que estamos teniendo con el, se va ha volver en contra y mañana se acaba el pulpo en los mercados y esta noche en los bares  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

Como he dicho antes, esperemos que la selección juegue como contra Alemania y nos acompañe la suerte  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Quedán 1 hora y 4 minutos para que empieze a rodar el balón, a sufrir se ha dicho.

OEOEOEOEO OE OE OEOEOEOEOEOE OE OE OEOEOEOEOEOEOEOEEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## Luján

El balón ya está rodando, y España está jugando bien.

Varias oportunidades que ha sido una pena que no hayan entrado.

Si sigue jugando así hay muchas posibilidades de ganar.

----------


## Luján

El árbitro parece un poquito chaquetero. Van Bommel ha hecho una entrada de roja, y se ha ido de rositas con una amarilla.

Estos holandeses parecen más bien los griegos o turcos de baloncesto.

----------


## Luján

Vaya patadón de De Jong a Xavi Alonso EN TODO EL PECHO!!!!!  :EEK!:  :EEK!: !, otra de roja directa, y otra amarilla.

Esto es una vergüenza. :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Bueno. Descanso.

España ha dominado más el balón, pero Holanda ha llegado más veces con peligro.

Peligro tienen también las faltas de Holanda. Tan sólo tienen 3 tarjetas amarillas, pero ya deberían llevar 2 expulsados.  QUE ESTO ES FUTBOL, NO KARATE!!!!!!

----------


## Luján

Vaya MILAGRO acaba de hacer Iker Casillas.

Holanda ha conseguido sacar a España del partido a base de patadas (a las piernas, no al balón)

----------


## FEDE

Ultimos minutos de infarto  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

Se acabó el tiempo y 0-0.

Holanda sigue con su táctica de intentar partir piernas, y está consiguiendo lo que quiere.

Casillas ha vuelto a aparecerse.

España ha perdonado todas las oportunidades que ha tenido, y eso se acabará pagando. (espero equivocarme).

Dicen los comentaristas que es la segunda final mundial que necesita de prórroga en la historia del campeonato.

Navas y Cesc han sido buenos cambios. Han refrescado al equipo y han abierto huecos.

----------


## FEDE

Por si acaso me voy a tomar la pastilla para ver la prórroga  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Vamossssssssssssssss España vamosssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Luján

POR FIN!!!!

Primer expulsado del partido, y cómo no, es Holandés.

Ya era hora. han hecho falta 8+3 tarjetas amarillas y multitud de faltas si quiera sin pitar para que el árbitro haga algo bien.

----------


## Luján

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  LLLLLLLLL!!!!!!


Golazo de Iniesta


Esto está hecho, espero!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FEDE

Campeonesssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Luján

CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO!!!!!!!


LO HAN CONSEGUIDO!!!!!!!!!!!!



impresionante la imagen se San Iker llorando de alegría.


Gran Iniesta también, recordando a Dani Jarque.

----------


## jasg555

Ya estáaaaaaa.

Siento la rotura de f. Torres.

Para los que digan que no hacía nada.

Otro no hubiera jugado.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

impresionante la imagen se San Iker llorando de alegría.





jajajajja..... no te fastidia, como que esta noche le dejan ya estar con la Carbonero, jajajajaja.... 

¡ENHORABUENA!

----------


## Luján

> Ya estáaaaaaa.
> 
> Siento la rotura de f. Torres.
> 
> Para los que digan que no hacía nada.
> 
> Otro no hubiera jugado.



Realmente una pena la rotura, bien hubiera podido ser el segundo y definitivo.


Al Pulpo Paul habrá que hacerle una estatua.

Ya sabemos. Un año sin comer pulpo.

Enhorabuena a todos, a los 23 seleccionados (aunque no hayan jugado, se lo merecen) y a todo el cuerpo técnico. Pese a que no nos haya gustado la forma en que planteó del Bosque el inicio del Mundial, ha sabido amoldarse a sus jugadores.

----------


## Luján

> impresionante la imagen se San Iker llorando de alegría.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jajajajja..... no te fastidia, como que esta noche le dejan ya estar con la Carbonero, jajajajaja.... 
> 
> ¡ENHORABUENA!



Manteo a del Bosque!!

No creo que le dejen estar con Sara. Se lo llevarán de juerga hasta las tantas.

Ten por seguro que no van a estar juntos hasta dentro de unos días.


Impresionantes también las nuevas camisetas de España, ya con la merecida estrella que les identifica como ganadores mundialistas.




La imagen del año en el deporte será la del Capitán San Iker Casillas levantando la Copa de Campeón del mundo, dos años después de levantar la de Campeones de Europa.

----------


## jasg555

> Realmente una pena la rotura, bien hubiera podido ser el segundo y definitivo.
> 
> 
> Al Pulpo Paul habrá que hacerle una estatua.
> 
> Ya sabemos. Un año sin comer pulpo.
> 
> Enhorabuena a todos, a los 23 seleccionados (aunque no hayan jugado, se lo merecen) y a todo el cuerpo técnico. Pese a que no nos haya gustado la forma en que planteó del Bosque el inicio del Mundial, ha sabido amoldarse a sus jugadores.



No, hasta Diciembre, y eso que me lo acaban de ofrecer de gañote . La cervecería en la que suelo ver los partidos (excepto éste) los ha preparado para servirlos.
Y he aguantado como un campeón.

----------


## saraa

tomaaaaa mi paisanooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!
iniesta que graaaandeee!!!

----------


## cantarin

CAMPEONES, CAMPEONES... OE OE OE OE....

INIESTA NOS DA LA TRANQUILIDAD Y UNA ESTRELLITA!!!!

Que el tiempo nos siga brindando situaciones como esta....

un saludo y a disfrutarlo compañeros.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Madre que cebollón traigo  :Embarrassment: ...llevo desde las 4 de la tarde con jarras tipo " Luján & Xuquer en Yeste"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , mas un cacharro de "Juan Bernardo" por tiempo mas otro en la prórroga, mas otro par de ellos después del partido...

Pero merece la pena todo eso y más, porque ahora puedo gritar bien alto:

CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




> No creo que le dejen estar con Sara. Se lo llevarán de juerga hasta las tantas.
> 
> Ten por seguro que no van a estar juntos hasta dentro de unos días.


Jajajaja, eso no te lo crees ni tú... :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin: 

Mira:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrQcw5sdoRo

Ésto es sólo el principio...ahora son 9 horas de avión, que son muy largas, en las que rematará la faena  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nando

Por fin se acabó y GANAMOS¡¡¡¡ :Stick Out Tongue:  y que pena del futbol Holandes su metodo para contrarestar el juego español de autentico juzgado de guardia y arbitraje lo peor de lo peor una pena pero bueno lo importante que se ganó con este golazo de Don Andrés Iniesta que pedazo de jugador, futbolista y persona que aprendan los señores de la seleccón Holadensa que decepción de equipo  :Mad:

----------


## sergiako

1ºcampeones del mundo oeoeoeoeooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeoooooooeeeeeeeee :Big Grin: 
y mirar el video que he encontrado de despues del partido en una entrevista a san iker http://www.marca.com/blogs/el-otro-m...carbonero.html
mirar la cara de los holandeses

pero no me dan pena despues de faltas como estas
que deberia haber sido roja directa y solo le saco amarilla :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## nando

"The Times" publica también en portada la foto de la selección española con la copa en alto y con el fondo de la bandera rojigualda. En las páginas interiores, califica lo ocurrido como "la victoria del anti rufianismo", acusa a los holandeses de haber "mancillado" su fútbol con sus tácticas propias de "matones" y se felicita de que al final, cuando sólo faltaban cuatro minutos, "se hiciese justicia" con el gol de Iniesta. "Era la victoria que necesitaban tanto el fútbol como una España en júbilo", agrega el diario, que afirma que Iniesta "merece más que la gratitud de su país", pues una victoria holandesa "habría sido un insulto para el deporte".

----------


## sergiako

en la pagina de la fifa se puede ver quien a ganado entre otros trofeos la bota de oro y no a sido villa empatado con otros dos jugadores por que la fifa se a sacado una norma para desempatar gana quien alla jugado menos minutos y alla marcado mas goles por eso el aleman mueller a ganado la bota de oro pese a haber marcado los mismos goles que villa pero el jugador aleman a jugado menos minutos y para mi sorpresa ningun jugador español a ganado el balon de oro del mundial lo a ganado forlan yo creo que se lo merecia xavi, iniesta o villa. villa solo a conseguido el balonde bronce
http://es.fifa.com/worldcup/awards/index.html

----------


## jasg555

Foto de la selección holandesa antes de aplicarles el maquillaje para comenzar el partido de la final:



A estos dos les tuvieron que dar un permiso especial para salir de la Guayana en donde cumplen condena :

----------


## Luján

> Foto de la selección holandesa antes de aplicarles el maquillaje para comenzar el partido de la final:
> 
> 
> 
> A estos dos les tuvieron que dar un permiso especial para salir de la Guayana en donde cumplen condena :



Ya decía yo que esas patadas me sonaban de algo.

----------


## nando

Esta es la carniceria Holandesa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0ATB...layer_embedded

----------


## jasg555

La Red no descansa:









El árbitro, celebrando su "magnífica" actuación:

----------


## ben-amar

> La Red no descansa:
> 
> 
> 
> El árbitro, celebrando su "magnífica" actuación:


Sí, hizo una labor encomiable. Por cierto, en el click ¿quien es el arbitro? :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Sí, hizo una labor encomiable. Por cierto, en el click ¿quien es el arbitro?


Hombre, pues me imagino que el cerdo, porque el animal al que monta no tiene muchas pintas de estar celebrando nada.

----------


## jasg555

> Sí, hizo una labor encomiable. Por cierto, en el click ¿quien es el arbitro?


 Qué preguntas tienes Ben Amar... Se vé claramente que es el de abajo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

El de arriba es el delegado FIFA celebrando el Ferrari que se va a comprar con las dietas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hola:


No he podido conectarme antes, pero el partido de 2h para esperar un gol fue de infarto. Tras el gol de Iniesta eramos varios los que estabamos subidos en la barra del bar celebrando que somos CAMPEONES.

Tras el partido todos a la plaza del pueblo a celebrarlo. Allí habiamos por lo menos 700 u 800 personas de las 3.000 que tenia el pueblo.


Varias cosas que puedo resaltar son:
-Un tractorista con una cisterna de 20.000 litros de agua que amablemente nos dejó allí para que celebrasemos la victoria de España. 
-Otras 200 personas más en coches y coches con remolques.
-A las 02:00 todos al José Torán a bañarnos con la luz de los coches(no lo ibamos a hacer a oscuras).
-El movil con las fotos tendré que buscarlo con ayuda de algún buzo en el José Torán.
-Cara trágica: Varios heridos al soltarse el enganche del remolque en el que iban y volcar. Menos mal que iban despacito.
-La estatua de La Virgén de las Huertas que hay en la plaza del pueblo lució con la bandera y la bufanda de España los 3 dias siguientes a la victoria d España.


En resumen una noche que jamas olvidaré y espero repetir dentro de dos años en la Eurocopa.

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola:
> 
> 
> No he podido conectarme antes, pero el partido de 2h para esperar un gol fue de infarto. Tras el gol de Iniesta eramos varios los que estabamos subidos en la barra del bar celebrando que somos CAMPEONES.
> 
> Tras el partido todos a la plaza del pueblo a celebrarlo. Allí habiamos por lo menos 700 u 800 personas de las 3.000 que tenia el pueblo.
> 
> 
> Varias cosas que puedo resaltar son:
> ...


Buen resumen de la final y posterior celebracion :Smile:  solo os faltó la intervencion de bomberos, Cruz Roja y la Benemerita para rescataros :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/


 Francia será el rival de España en la final del Europeo Sub-19, tras vencer 2-1 a Croacia, la sorpresa del torneo http://cort.as/06ho
Hace 10 minutos

Otra final que ver :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> http://www.elpais.com/
> 
> 
>  Francia será el rival de España en la final del Europeo Sub-19, tras vencer 2-1 a Croacia, la sorpresa del torneo http://cort.as/06ho
> Hace 10 minutos
> 
> Otra final que ver



Sí, y éstos no han ido ganando todos los partidos 1-0, contra Inglaterra, iban en el minuto 75 como algo así como 3-1.

----------


## ben-amar

A Italia le endosaron otro 3-0 :Big Grin:  A Silvio le da algo :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno así otro titulito más para España.

Yo creo que los llamamos para que nos rescatasen, nmo hubieramos ahogado, porque estaban de fiesta también.....

----------


## F. Lázaro

> A Italia le endosaron otro 3-0 A Silvio le da algo


Pedazo golazo que me metió Ezequiel "la Ezequinha  :Big Grin: " de penalti jajajaja, que cara de ... se le quedó al portero italiano jajaja

----------


## Luján

> Pedazo golazo que me metió Ezequiel "la Ezequinha " de penalti jajajaja, que cara de ... se le quedó al portero italiano jajaja


Eso lo vamos a ver mucho en esta próxima liga, me da la impresión.

Lo he intentado analizar y no logro comprender cómo consiguió hacerlo. No es nada fácil. :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## aberroncho

Si los sub-19 ganan, definitivamente el himno de España será la canción del verano. En este mes entre Nadal, la Roja con el mundial, Jorge Lorenzo, Dani Pedrosa, Fernando Alonso, Alberto Contador, los sub-19 y no sé si me dejo alguien atrás, el himno de España será lo mas escuchado a lo largo de la geografía mundial.

Y eso que no tiene letra, que es solo instrumental y para colmo algunos países confunden este pedazo de himno con el de otros paises que no ganan nada últimamente, si no que le pregunten a Jorge Lorenzo en Laguna Seca.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo he intentado analizar y no logro comprender cómo consiguió hacerlo. No es nada fácil.


Pues sí... no debe ser nada fácil hacerlo... :Embarrassment: , pero le quedó al pelo, lo que me pude reir después de la repetición  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

> Si los sub-19 ganan, definitivamente el himno de España será la canción del verano. En este mes entre Nadal, la Roja con el mundial, Jorge Lorenzo, Dani Pedrosa, Fernando Alonso, Alberto Contador, los sub-19 y no sé si me dejo alguien atrás, el himno de España será lo mas escuchado a lo largo de la geografía mundial.
> 
> Y eso que no tiene letra, que es solo instrumental y para colmo algunos países confunden este pedazo de himno con el de otros paises que no ganan nada últimamente, si no que le pregunten a Jorge Lorenzo en Laguna Seca.



Pues te dejas a todos los que esperamos que consigan medalla en el europeo de atletismo, a celebrar en Barcelona.

La Selección de baloncesto también se juega algo este año, creo que el europeo también.

----------


## ben-amar

Al final no pudo ser; pese a adelantarse, la Sub´19 perdio 1-2 ante Francia que se proclamo campeona de Europa en la categoria.

No siempre se va a ganar; un segundo puesto es muy buen puesto tambien.

----------


## REEGE

Luciendo orgullosos nuestra bandera mi señora y yo el día siguiente a la consecución de nuestro primer mundial, en una de las lenguas de un graciar.

----------


## FEDE

> Luciendo orgullosos nuestra bandera mi señora y yo el día siguiente a la consecución de nuestro primer mundial, en una de las lenguas de un graciar.


Hola Reege y Maria:

Que envidia me daís con el chalequito puesto,  :Big Grin:  ya tengo ganas yo de que se vallan estas calores insoportables,  :Mad:  y tener que ponermelo por lo menos por las mañanitas  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Un saludo  :Smile: 

PD. Espero que la LUNA DE MIEL haya sido MARAVILLOSA!!!!!

----------


## REEGE

Por las calles de Oslo, con banderas, camisetas y cánticos tras la consecución de la victoria más importante del deporte Español.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Luciendo orgullosos nuestra bandera mi señora y yo el día siguiente a la consecución de nuestro primer mundial, en una de las lenguas de un graciar.


Ohh que imagen más buena!!!  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Te falta la gorra de embalses.net!!!!! No me digas que no has lucido la gota por tierras noruegas???  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ben-amar

> Ohh que imagen más buena!!! 
> 
> Te falta la gorra de embalses.net!!!!! No me digas que no has lucido la gota por tierras noruegas???


¿estas loco? ¿con el frio que hace y sin sol? :EEK!: 
La gota le salia de la nariz :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿estas loco?


Sí  :Wink: , por los embalses... :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> La gota le salia de la nariz


Jajajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Ya sé que no es fútbol, pero para seguir con los mundiales, aquí está el cuadro de partidos del mundobasket de Turquía

http://turkey2010.fiba.com/pages/esp...mpetition.html

y aquí el calendario

http://turkey2010.fiba.com/pages/esp.../schedule.html

Este es el calendario de España en la fase de grupos.




> Francia - España 21h00                                              (GMT+3)                                         Izmir
> 
> 
> España - Nueva Zelanda 21h00                                              (GMT+3)                                         Izmir
> 
> 
> España - Lituania 21h00                                              (GMT+3)                                         Izmir
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## REEGE

Ya que creo interesante el que en éste foro, para todos los que nos gusta el deporte, tengamos un espacio deportivo con toda la actualidad, propongo que se cambie el nombre de éste post "Se acerca el mundial de fútbol 2010" y el resto de post deportivos, por uno concreto de DEPORTES EN EMBALSES.NET, o algo así y todos podamos acercarnos y comentar las noticias que creamos más apropiadas. Claro está... si a los jefes les gusta la idea!!
Saludos calurosos desde el Fresnedas... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ben-amar

Despues del amistoso celebrado entre Canada y España, los canadienses estan temblando ante la sola idea de que se aproxima el día 2 de septiembre :Big Grin: 
En principio, parece un buen grupo el que ha tocado a España.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En principio, parece un buen grupo el que ha tocado a España.


No está mal...

A ver esa "pachanga" con Lituania... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Parece que la Roja de Baloncesto tiene la máquina bien engrasada.

Victorias de 20 puntos a equipos como Lituania o Eslovenia no se consiguen todos los días.

A ver el martes la revancha en Eslovenia, y los siguientes contra Argentina (firme candidata siempre), Brasil, Lituania (otra vez, y después en el grupo) y Estados Unidos (Aunque no es el Dream Team, siguen siendo jugadores NBA).

Aquí las fechas y horarios de los partidos preparatorios: http://www.acb.com/redaccion.php?id=68338

Respecto al grupo de España, muy mal lo tiene que hacer para no clasificar (recordemos que clasifican 4 de 6).

Aquí el calendario del torneo: http://turkey2010.fiba.com/pages/esp.../schedule.html

Vamos a analizar un poco a los primeros 5 contrincantes de España en la fase de grupos:


Lituania: 6ª en el Ranking FIBA, equipo siempre luchador, con jugadores importantes de los que varios juegan en España. Un rival importanteNueva Zelanda: 13ª en el Ranking. Para mí una desconocida. Pocos jugadores juegan en equipos fuera del continente.Francia: 15ª en el Ranking. Equipo muy peleón, que debería estar más arriba en el ranking. Tony Parker es su mejor baza, y no jugará.Canadá: 19ª en el Ranking. Desconocida para mí, pero tiene jugadores en la NBA y la NCAA, uno en la ACB y varios de ellos en Europa.Líbano: 24ª en el Ranking. A priori, la peor del grupo, pero juegan con muchas ganas y sin nada que perder. Pueden ser peligrosos. Uno de ellos juega en el Akasvayu Girona.

Debido al sistema de competición, los cruces de octavos pueden deparar cualquier enfrentamiento. Veremos cómo se va desarrollando el torneo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Estados Unidos (Aunque no es el Dream Team, siguen siendo jugadores NBA).


Pero el problema no es ese...

El problema viene, en que, en vez de pitar los partidos con las normas oficiales, les pitan con las normas de la NBA

Si hubieran pitado normal en la final de los JJOO de Pekín, España le hubiera metido un batuteo de tres pares de narices... pero, con faltas de ataque y pasos a tutiplén sin pitarse, pues...  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

España completa su póker de platas
08/08/2010 - España ha completado su póker de medallas de plata en estos Europeos de Budapest 2010 gracias a la última de Libre Combinada (Combo) y que suma a la colección del fin de semana con el Solo, Duo y Equipo. Anna Tarrés y sus chicas han vuelto a hacer historia. Más cosaa, llamada de Jaime Lissavetzky, secretario de Estado para el Deporte a Andrea Fuentes para felicitarla a ella y a sus compañeras. Ahora, a la Copa del Mundo. Pero, de momento, noche libre aquí. ¡Os la habéis ganado, chicas!

Página de la Federación Española de Natación.

----------


## Luján

> Pero el problema no es ese...
> 
> El problema viene, en que, en vez de pitar los partidos con las normas oficiales, les pitan con las normas de la NBA
> 
> Si hubieran pitado normal en la final de los JJOO de Pekín, España le hubiera metido un batuteo de tres pares de narices... pero, con faltas de ataque y pasos a tutiplén sin pitarse, pues...


Es que los de USA son los intocables.

Y aún así, España es el único equipo que le ha apretado las clavijas a USA en partidos de baloncesto y el único también que le ha hablado de tú a tú. Recordemos que ha sido el partido con mayor anotación por parte de España, en el que más puntos ha recibido USA, y el que han ganado por menor diferencia. Estoy hablando de la final, claro. En la fase de grupos USA le dio un repaso a España de aúpa (arbitraje aparte)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Dominará de principio a fin la prueba de Decatlón en Londres 2012, en donde, a buen seguro, ganará la medalla de oro barriendo a sus rivales...

Tiene la mejor plusmarca mundial... :EEK!:  :Smile: 

Mirad como entrena las diferentes pruebas del decatlón... bestial, vaya rendimiento  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Es todo un ídolo en su país... mirad los miles de fans... :Big Grin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4ZO2...eature=related

----------


## Luján

> Dominará de principio a fin la prueba de Decatlón en Londres 2012, en donde, a buen seguro, ganará la medalla de oro barriendo a sus rivales...
> 
> Tiene la mejor plusmarca mundial...
> 
> Mirad como entrena las diferentes pruebas del decatlón... bestial, vaya rendimiento 
> Es todo un ídolo en su país... mirad los miles de fans...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4ZO2...eature=related


La verdad es que, personalmente, no le veo la gracia a ese tío.

----------


## aberroncho

Sigue sonando la canción del verano por Europa. Mi paisano Rafa Muñoz logra el oro en 50 metros mariposa en el europeo de natación.

www.as.com
El nadador español Rafa Muñoz ganó hoy en los 50 metros mariposa de los Campeonatos de Europa de Budapest su primer oro continental absoluto y dio a España su primer puesto en el podio cuando se cumple una semana de competición.

Muñoz tiene el récord del mundo desde abril del año pasado en 22.43, cuando se utilizaban los bañadores fabricados con derivados de los polímeros, los denominados bañadores "mágicos" o "de plástico".

El nadador español demostró hoy que es igual de competitivo con uno como con el otro, porque, claro, con este bañador es más lento, pero es que todos son más lentos, y se llevó una merecida medalla de oro al parar el crono en 23.17 por 23.41 del francés Frederick Bousquet, medalla de plata, y 23.43 del ruso Evgeny Korotyshkin, medalla de bronce.

----------


## REEGE

Y al descanso pierde contra México por 1-0, en partido amistoso...
No pasa nada, ya que yo creo que han viajado para ampliar las arcas de la federación!!! Y además queda la segunda parte...

----------


## nando

> Y al descanso pierde contra México por 1-0, en partido amistoso...
> No pasa nada, ya que yo creo que han viajado para ampliar las arcas de la federación!!! Y además queda la segunda parte...


Hombre no pasa nada pero defendemos un titulo recien estrenado hay que intentar empezar con buen pie  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

España saca la garra del campeón
Eurosport - mié 11 ago  2010 

España consigue un empate ante México (1-1) en el Estadio Azteca, tras un partido donde los jugadores de Del Bosque estuvieron algo faltos de ritmo, que compensaron en los últimos minutos del duelo gracias a un gol de Silva. Villa fue el único barcelonista que no jugó. Marchena sigue con su récord.

----------


## nando

> El mundial de futbol 2010 está encima 
> 
>  que pensais de nuestra selección ?
> de verdad está tan claro que ganaremos??
> o con los partidos amistosos jugados se han creado muchas dudas??


Hace apenas un mes y ya ni nos acordamos de mayor exito deportivo de nuestro deporte ahí os dejo un enlace para que recargueis las pilas  :Big Grin:  de la final.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HbYjF0ad-E

----------


## ben-amar

Los exitos deportivos son efimeros, amigo Nando y se olvidan pronto y se les exige mas aun

----------


## nando

> Los exitos deportivos son efimeros, amigo Nando y se olvidan pronto y se les exige mas aun


no será eso tambien trasladable a nuestras vidas que siempre nos piden mas jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

Que el próximo Europeo, el próximo mundial, a la roja le pidamos ganar...
Que ya no nos acordemos de su triunfo e incluso pidamos sus cabezas...
Pero yo de éstos no me voy a olvidar en mi vida, porque han cumplido el sueño de todo aquel que ama el deporte rey, que ama el fútbol...........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPQd3...eature=channel
La presentación de los héroes de ésta maltrecha España.

----------


## ben-amar

Cuando queda solo una semana para que de comienzo el mundial de baloncesto, España sigue con su buena racha en los partidos preparatorios.
8 partidos jugados, 8 ganados. El proximo, lo que podria ser el adelanto de  una final, España - USA.
Ahi se mostraran los dientes y estudiaran a su rival los maximos aspirantes al titulo

----------


## REEGE

Que ésta noche dirá quien es el campeón de la supercopa........
as
Sevilla: "No venimos a Barcelona a hacer turismo", asegura Del Nido
El máximo mandatario blaugrana comentó que la diferencia de dos goles es buena pero no definitoria.
21/08/2010 17:51:00

Sevilla
El presidente del Sevilla, Jose María Del Nido, ha manifestado horas antes del trascendental choque ante el Barcelona correspondiente a la final de la Supercopa de Europa que llegan al Camp Nou con el único objetivo de ganar el encuentro y no a hacer turismo.
"Tenemos que disfrutar de una fiesta más del fútbol nacional. Estoy muy orgulloso de poder disputarle la Supercopa al FC Barcelona, sabiendo que nos vamos a enfrentar al mejor equipo del mundo, teniéndole todo el respeto del mundo pero con nuestras credenciales para ganar el titulo", destacó el máximo mandatario. 
Y finalizó: "El 3-1 es bueno pero no será suficiente si venimos a replegarnos. El Barcelona cuenta con muchísimos campeones del mundo y con un plantel suficientemente importante para remontar una eliminatoria de estas características".

----------


## ben-amar

Tal y como dice Del Nido, el 3 - 1 de la ida no significa nada, el Barcelona tiene gente suficientemente buena como para darle la vuelta y llevarse el primer trofeo de la temporada.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Del Nido siembre igual.... :Mad: 
Os acordais del:"Nos vamos a comer el leon desde la melena hasta el rabo", pues les va a volver pasar :Big Grin: (espero)
Barça 3-0 Sevilla.

----------


## REEGE

Ya sabeis de qué equipo soy admirador...
Víctor Valdés Arribas  
Daniel Alves da Silva  
Gerard Piqué Bernabeu  
Carles Puyol Saforcada  
Xavier Hernández Creus  
David Villa Sánchez  
Andrés Iniesta Luján  
Zlatan Ibrahimovic  
Lionel Andrés Messi  
Bojan Krkic Pérez  
José Manuel Pinto Colorado  
Seydou Keita  
Sergio Busquets Burgos  
Pedro Rodríguez Ledesma  
Gabriel Alejandro Milito  
Scherrer Cabelino Maxwell Andrade  
Jeffren Suárez Bermúdez  
Adriano Correia Claro  
Éric Abidal

----------


## ben-amar Jr

Bueno he subestimado mucho a la selección Española diciendo que caía en octavos ¡Y quién iba a decir que ganaríamos el mundial! :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Víctor Valdés Arribas  (Arriba Arriba :Big Grin: )
Daniel Alves da Silva  (lo da todo)
Gerard Piqué Bernabeu  (como el campo del eterno rival)
Carles Puyol Saforcada  (puyolazo)
Xavier Hernández Creus  (como el cabo)
David Villa Sánchez  (bienvenidos a Villa gol)
Andrés Iniesta Luján  (¿Luján? a mí me suena eso)
Zlatan Ibrahimovic  (¿Zlatan? ¿de donde viene este?)
Lionel Andrés Messi  (Leoooon Meeeessi)
Bojan Krkic Pérez  (Kric Kric)
José Manuel Pinto Colorado  (Pinto lo pintó de colorao)
Seydou Keita  (A este no sé que ponerle)
Sergio Busquets Burgos  (como la ciudad)
Pedro Rodríguez Ledesma  (Don Pedro)
Gabriel Alejandro Milito  (el otro hermano de la familia Milito)
Scherrer Cabelino Maxwell Andrade  (Maxwell->Maximo bueno)
Jeffren Suárez Bermúdez  (sacado de la calle Cea Bermúdez del Monopoli)
Adriano Correia Claro  (Tenia claro que tenia que correr)
Éric Abidal  (Éricson)

----------


## ben-amar

Si no lo veo, no lo creo  :EEK!:  :EEK!: , un betico se aprende de memoria y carretilla la alineacion del Barcelona, por un partido contra el Sevilla, un equipo hermano y vecino, de la misma ciudad :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Si no lo veo, no lo creo , un betico se aprende de memoria y carretilla la alineacion del Barcelona, por un partido contra el Sevilla, *un equipo hermano y vecino*, de la misma ciudad


Así como está puesta la he copiado del mensaje de REEGE, pero te puedo asegurar que me la sé de memoria.

Vecino vale, pero hermano? :Mad:  :Mad: . Eso habria que estudiarlo un poco. Tu no haas visto lo que sucede cuando se enfrentan los dos equipos ¿verdad?, [ironico]lo bien que se llevan las aficiones[ironico]....
Esos son partidos de alto riesgo, ahí hay más policia que cuando viene el rey :EEK!: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

GOOOOOOOOOL!!!!de Pedro, gol der barça.
Barça 1-0 Sevilla

----------


## embalses al 100%

GOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!! Otro gol del Barça, de Meeeeeessi.
Barça 2-0 Sevilla De momento el Barça Campeón.


 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

3-0 messssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## ben-amar

Resultado final... 4 - 0. Primer titulo de la temporada para el Barcelona.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Se acerca el inicio de la Vuelta ciclista a España 2010. Comenzará este sabado con una contrareloj en equipos nocturna por las calles de Sevilla hacia las 22:00. Más información sobre la Vuelta en su web oficial:
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&source...IS4v_YYSVLgCLA

----------


## Luján

La selección Española de Baloncesto perdió ayer por un punto ante la seleción de Estados Unidos.

En la primera mitad del partido, los españoles sufrieron de su nerviosismo y sus prisas por anotar, dando una pobre imagen, llegando a tener una diferencia de 15 puntos abajo.

Pero tras el descanso la cosa cambió, y España sacó su casta de campeones, para llegar a ponerse 2 arriba a mediados del último cuarto.

Una sorprendente defensa en zona en los últimos segundos del partido dejó a España sin la posibilidad de remontar el punto de desventaja que tenía, y con el que llegó al final del partido.

Resumiendo:

Si juega como en la primera mitad, nos podemos ir despidiendo de títulos, finales, semis y cuartos.
Pero si en cambio, juega como en la segunda mitad que tiemblen los americanos y cualquier otro (recordemos que remontaron hasta 17 puntos)

----------


## embalses al 100%

A ver si demuestra que somos campeones en lo que se nos ponga por delante. Pues el ultimo lo ganó. Este año podemos, otro titulito más :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

Por de pronto ha mostrado sus credenciales, incluso ante los americanos. Ahora los demas se lo pensaran bastante, el sistema de juego, y el respeto hacia la alta roja se mentiene en lo mas alto.
Lo negativo, Calderon es baja para todo el mundial.

----------


## ben-amar

Primer partido del mundial de baloncesto y contra todo pronostico España ha recibido un vapuleo por parte de Francia.
Francia 72 - España 66
Batacazo que te crio y que baja a la tierra a la campeona del mundo.

----------


## Luján

Tenía que pasar.

Recordemos que en fútbol pasó lo mismo. Primer partido perdido y campeones del mundo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Tenía que pasar.
> 
> Recordemos que en fútbol pasó lo mismo. Primer partido perdido y campeones del mundo.


Si la cosa termina así, lo doy por bueno pero es un resultado que nadie esperaba, ni los gabachos

----------


## Luján

Recordemos que Francia es una firme candidata al título, o por lo menos a luchar por él.

De todos modos, un partido perdido no significa nada. Clasifican muchos por cada grupo (creo recordar que 4 de 6).

----------


## ben-amar

2º partido de España y el resultado ha cambiado con respecto al anterior.
España 101 - Nueva Zelanda 84.
Este desahogado resultado les debe dar tranquilidad y hacer desaparecer los posibles nervios.
Al menos a mi me los ha quitado :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

No te creas que desahoga tanto.

Nueva Zelanda es un equipo muy fácil, no haberles ganado por mucho hubiera significado un desastre total.

En cambio, Francia es un equipo de primera línea, de hecho Francia, Lituania y España son los huesos duros del grupo D.

Es en los partidos contra este tipo de equipos (Francia y Lituania) donde España debe dar lo mejor de sí y demostrar que no es Campeona de Europa y del Mundo y subcampeona olímpica por casualidad.

Y si empieza dando una imagen así contra el primer hueso,..... apaga y vámonos.

A ver qué hace el martes con Lituania (miércoles con Líbano y jueves con Canadá deben ser paseos)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo la veo mal, pero mal...

El partido de Nueva Zelanda aunque se haya ganado, fue fatal, sin brillo ninguno, con un juego muy sobrio... Ese partido tenía que haber sido un barrido terrorífico.

O escarmienta, o cuando la cojan Argentina, USA, Grecia, etc... le van a pegar un azote que Scariolo no va a saber ni donde esconderse... :Embarrassment: 

Con Lituania es donde veremos sí, podemos seguir viendo los partidos, o directamente podemos apagar la tele cuando juegue España  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

O sea, le veis el porvenir mas negro que al zapatero de Tarzan :Cool: 
Yo pienso que aunque no haya sido la apisonadora prevista, esto los cura un poco de la derrota ante Francia y les hara ir mas arriba, espero :Smile:

----------


## Luján

El otro partido difícil de España y se deja perder una ventaja de 18 puntos.

Ha hecho un buen inicio de tercer cuarto, pero nada más.

Ha merecido perder y ha perdido.

Esta España no llegará a la final, y de hecho no se lo merece.

Clasificarse para octavos es posible, porque clasifican 4 de 6, o lo que es lo mismo, los que hayan ganado al menos 2 partidos, pero perdiendo de la forma que han perdido los dos compromisos importantes es que este equipo no se merece nada.


Líbano y Canadá deberían ser cosa fácil, pero visto lo visto Líbano tiene muchas ganas de dar la campanada y Canadá puede poner en aprietos a una selección sin garra.

----------


## ben-amar

Este partido no lo he podido ver.
Lo dicho, negro, negro, negro. Vamos, tirando pa´scuro

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Ha perdido contra Lituania?
Yo la verdad no lo estoy siguiendo, pero si sigue así como decís no llega ni a 8º.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿Ha perdido contra Lituania?
> Yo la verdad no lo estoy siguiendo, pero si sigue así como decís no llega ni a 8º.


España 63 - Lituania 66  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Pero lo peor no es ya eso, es que han tirado el partido a la basura, porque en el tercer cuarto, iban España 61  Lituania 43...  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  sin comentarios  :Mad: 

Eso no es jugar mal, eso es ser unos perros y no querer jugar  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> España 63 - Lituania 66 
> 
> Pero lo peor no es ya eso, es que han tirado el partido a la basura, porque en el tercer cuarto, iban España 61  Lituania 43...  sin comentarios 
> 
> Eso no es jugar mal, eso es ser unos perros y no querer jugar



Que poca verguenza, no se merecen ni que los veamos por la tele, esque no los pienso ver.

----------


## REEGE

Los partidos ganados antes del mundial, si luego hacemos el ridículo... Y además ésta selección depende de Gasol, no nos olvidemos... Saludos y pasaremos, pero si nos toca EEUU olvidarnos...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> si nos toca EEUU olvidarnos...


EEUU... Argentina, Grecia... la lista es interminable  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

Visto lo visto, no descarto una derrota ante Canadá.

Tal como jugó la Selección ayer cualquier otra selección que se clasifique para octavos puede dejarla en la estacada.

Aunque rompiendo un lanza a su favor, En las últimas olimpiadas la Selección perdió dos partidos (los dos ante USA, en la fase de grupos y en la final). A ver si en este mundial sólo pierde también estos dos que ya ha perdido y nos da una sorpresa, pero lo dudo muchísimo.

Ben-Amar, no es que veamos es futuro negro porque sí. Es que lo están pintando así.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Visto lo visto, no descarto una derrota ante Canadá.


Pues no te extrañe lo más mínimo... :Embarrassment: , porque, tal y como está el cortijo... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Antes que Canadá ahí está Líbano.

final del primer cuarto y España perdiendo contra el "patito feo" del grupo. Han pasado de tener una ventaja de 8 a perder de 4, arreglado en el último segundo con un triple de Rudy sobre al bocina.

Vamos, que me da la impresión de que la Selección Española de Baloncesto no se ha tomado este Mundial en serio. Parece que están jugando pachangas en la cancha del colegio.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya mi**da de partidos... :Mad: 

Apago la tele, ya está bien de ver este ridículo...

Ahora que... esto tiene fácil solución. Sólo hace falta llamar a alguien que decía esto..."El único lenguaje que vais a entender a partir de ahora, es el de la vara afilá, que esto corta el aire no podeis imaginar lo que lleva esto, veneno amasao"... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, mejor 2º cuarto. España parece que recupera algo de fuelle.

En el segundo cuarto España ha recuperado 12 puntos, quedando 43-32, con una ventaja de 11 puntos, pero no ha sido mucho méritos propios, la verdad.

Sólo un 17% de aciertos en tiros e 3 es LAMENTABLE. Sólo 3 triples de 18 intentos.

El 56% en tiros de 2 tampoco es para tirar cohetes.


Las estadísticas y el desarrollo del partido aquí: http://live-statistic.fiba.com/?event=4728&game=42 (requiere registro)

----------


## Luján

Bueno. Parece que España ha despertado definitivamente en este partido.
final del tercer cuarto y España gana por 25 puntos. Con una ventaja máxima de 27. (según escribo un triple y +28 ya en el cuarto final).


De todos modos, los porcentajes son pésimos. Gracias al juego de Marc bajo el aro.

Y Rudy se ha ido al vestuario por alergia.

----------


## Luján

Final de partido y España ha ganado por 34 puntos.

España ha ido de menos a más en este partido, esperemos que también sea así en el campeonato.

A mejorar: los porcentajes de tiro, especialmente triples.

Resumen de partido (tomado de fiba.com):

GAME STATISTICS
Lebanon ---------------- Spain
16/39 (41%) 2-POINTERS 27/40 (68%)
6/22 (27%) 3-POINTERS 6/26 (23%)
7/16 (44%) FREE THROWS 19/27 (70%)
22 FOULS 19
9 STEALS 12
20 TURNOVERS 15
10 OFF. REBOUNDS 12
22 DEF. REBOUNDS 34
4 BIGGEST LEAD 34
7 BIGGEST RUN 17

Si puedo, pondré las estadísticas de todos los partidos de España en el Mundial, aunque se pueden ver desde la web de la FIBA.

----------


## F. Lázaro

De pena...

Abusan demasiado del juego exterior...

Lo de los triples y los tiros libres, mejor no decir nada, hay que llamar a Iker Jiménez para que investigue que co**nes pasa... porque tela, pero tela  :Mad: 

Rudy y Navarro mal, tíos de 15-20 puntos por partido, lo llegan ni a 10... Ricky, mejor que le den un par de entradas de discoteca, que se tome un par de cacharros y por lo menos que se quite del medio... :Mad:  Defensa horrible, no se cierra en rebotes defensivos... el pavo este, el Vroman, ha cogido unos buenos cuantos...

Sí, hemos ganado de 34... ante la gran potencia del baloncesto internacional... LÍBANO  :Cool: 

Asi llega Argentina, USA, Grecia, Rusia... los van a pisotear igual que a cucarachas. Espero no ver el partido ese día para no sentir vergüenza...

----------


## ben-amar

Nos es que piense que vosotros lo veis negro, es que ellos se lo estan poniendo negro.
Libano no supone nada, ya llegaran las selecciones de baloncesto; con todo el repeto a Libano

----------


## Luján

Analicemos un poco las posibilidades de enfrentamientos de octavos para España.

La clasificación está asegurada. (Líbano no ganará a Lituania, y aunque así fuera, el empate a puntos entre Líbano y España sería favorable a ésta por el resultado del partido entre ella y por la diferencia de puntos a favor-en contra)

Clasificada como 3ª de grupo (lo más probable, Condición necesaria y suficiente la victoria contra Canadá) se enfrentaría en octavos con la 2ª clasificada del grupo C (actualmente Grecia, que se juega el puesto con Rusia hoy) Posibilidades: 1ºGrecia, 2º Rusia (debería ganar a Grecia). Turquía será 1ª de grupo sí o sí.

Clasificada como 4ª de grupo (posible si pierde contra Canadá y Nueva Zelanda gana a Francia, independientemente de lo que haga Líbano) se enfrentaría a la primera del grupo C, que ya es, matemáticamente, Turquía (Además es la anfitriona)

España no puede clasificar como segunda de grupo, ya que para eso necesitaría ganar a Canadá, y que Francia pierda. Aún así, el empate a puntos se resolvería a favor de Francia por la victoria de la primera jornada.

Así las cosas, los probables encuentros de octavos para España serán:

1º España-Grecia
2º España-Rusia
3º España-Turquía

Todos ellos cruces siempre muy complicados, más aún con el juego que está desarrollando en este torneo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Clasificada como 3ª de grupo* *Posibilidades: 1ºGrecia, 2º Rusia* (debería ganar a Grecia)


Y de regalito más adelante... Estados Unidos  :Embarrassment:  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Y de regalito más adelante... Estados Unidos



Sí, porque el enfrentamiento de octavos del que saldrá el rival de España (si pasa de octavos) es entre la !ª clasificada del grupo B y la 4ª del grupo A.

Tal como están las cosas, USA es matemáticamente 1ª del grupo B. Por el otro lado, Australia y Angola se juegan el 3er y 4º puesto, con lo que quedarían los posibles cruces:

USA-Angola
USA-Australia

Australia todavía podría plantar algo de cara a USA, la paliza a Alemania fue memorable, y la derrota ante Argentina por la mínima, pero no creo que este año USA tenga más rival que Argentina o Turquía (quizás Grecia, que puede ganar a España)

Decepcionante el papel de Alemania en este mundial, ya matemáticamente eliminada. En este mismo grupo A, se juegan el primer puesto Argentina y Serbia, único grupo en el que no está decidida esta posición.

En el caso de que España "decida" quedar 4ª, el cruce en octavos sería, como ya dije con Turquía, y de ahí el siguiente contra el ganador del enfrentamiento entre el 3º del A y el 2º del B (Australia o Angola contra Eslovenia) Otros rivales duros de verdad.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vamos, resumiendo... que tal y como va la cosa y como el destino ha querido que sean los cruces... lo tenemos más negro que la axila de un grillo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Si España cuando juega contra rivales grandes es cuando realmente juega mejor... Estáis igual que con el mundial de fútbol... Mucho hablar mal nuestros figuras y al final os han dado caña!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  ¿podéis ser un poco más optimistas? España jugará los cuartos contra EEUU y les plantarán cara... como el amistoso pasado y perderá o ganará pero es un deporte y los nuestros darán lo máximo... Siempre no se puede ganar!!! Un saludo y animemos a los nuestros y hablemos menos...

----------


## Luján

> Si España cuando juega contra rivales grandes es cuando realmente juega mejor... Estáis igual que con el mundial de fútbol... Mucho hablar mal nuestros figuras y al final os han dado caña!!! ¿podéis ser un poco más optimistas? España jugará los cuartos contra EEUU y les plantarán cara... como el amistoso pasado y perderá o ganará pero es un deporte y los nuestros darán lo máximo... Siempre no se puede ganar!!! Un saludo y animemos a los nuestros y hablemos menos...


Perdona REEGE, pero no puedo estar de acuerdo contigo.

En este campeonato España no está dando, ni mucho menos, lo mejor de sí.

A la vista están las derrotas contra Francia y Lituania, curiosamente los dos equipos más fuertes del grupo.

Así que no. Esta vez no. España no pasará de octavos.

Esto es baloncesto, y aquí no vale un 1-0 en una jugada con suerte para ganar un partido.

Buena muestra es dejarse recuperar 15 puntos y perder el partido contra Lituania.

Parece que sin Calderón la Selección no fuese la misma.

----------


## Luján

Análisis de la primera mitad del partido de España contra Canadá.

Un primer parcial con muy buen resultado (28-17), pero un segundo pésimo, donde la ventaja de +11 se ha visto reducida hasta +5, quedando incluso en +3.

Un porcentaje en tiros de 3 pésimo (38% 5 de 13) da idea del poco juego que parece ser capaz de crear la Selección, además del poco acierto en tiro. Canadá tiene un 55% de acierto en tiros de 3 (6 de 11).

La verdad es que no espero mucho de esta selección en este campeonato.

Los números no engañan.

----------


## REEGE

Será un mal partido, pero España gana y lo que es un problema que yo creo que es de mentalidad, en ahora éstos tres días libres y el aliciente de un duro ríval sacará lo mejor de los españoles... Ahora comienza el mundial para España y ójala y tenga suerte y la ausencia de 
Gasol no se note tanto como hasta ahora... 
Es como si a España de fútbol lo quitamos a Xavi e Iniesta de golpe... Con Gasol, éste mundial no se nos escaparía... pero lo duro de la NBA, se nota!!! Aupa España.

----------


## Luján

Final del partido España-Canadá.

Como no podía ser de otra manera España ha ganado el partido.

Un primer tiempo muy bueno, un segundo muy malo, y un tercero y cuarto en la media. han dado al final una ventaja de 24 puntos.

Aquí están las estadísticas:

GAME STATISTICS
                                                      Spain----------------------Canada
                                                              25/39 (64%) 2-POINTERS 12/45 (27%)
                                 8/24 (33%) 3-POINTERS 8/20 (40%)
                                 15/19 (79%) FREE THROWS 19/25 (76%)
                                 21 FOULS 15
                                 3 STEALS 9
                                 17 TURNOVERS 9
                                 11 OFF. REBOUNDS 8
                                 38 DEF. REBOUNDS 20
                                 25 BIGGEST LEAD 0
                                 10 BIGGEST RUN 7
Estadísticas completas en: http://live-statistic.fiba.com/?event=4728&game=50

Lo que viene a decir que están muy, pero que muy mal en tiros de tres, en rebotes ofensivos y en defensa, donde sólo han robado el balón 3 veces, por 9 de los canadienses.

Con estos números no hay nada que hacer contra Grecia o Rusia, y mucho menos contra USA.

Un equipo que gana de 20 contra rivales muy inferiores, pero se deja perder los partidos clave contra rivales teóricamente inferiores o similares es un equipo irregular y con poco futuro.

----------


## Luján

> Será un mal partido, pero España gana y lo que es un problema que yo creo que es de mentalidad, en ahora éstos tres días libres y el aliciente de un duro ríval sacará lo mejor de los españoles... Ahora comienza el mundial para España y ójala y tenga suerte y la ausencia de 
> Gasol no se note tanto como hasta ahora... 
> Es como si a España de fútbol lo quitamos a Xavi e Iniesta de golpe... Con Gasol, éste mundial no se nos escaparía... pero lo duro de la NBA, se nota!!! Aupa España.


Gasol no representa tanto para la selección como nos quieren hacer creer.

Esta Selección ha ganado todos los preparatorios (menos el de USA) sin él y a buen nivel.

Lo que se está dejando sentir es la falta de un cabecilla neto, como Navarro (que hoy ni siquiera se vistió de corto) o Calderón, lesionado justo antes del campeonato.

Lo que falta es dirección de juego. Ricky no puede cargar con todo el equipo él solo.


Si quieres comparar a Pau con algún jugador de fútbol tendría que ser con Torres o Villa. Xavi e Iniesta serían más bien como Ricky-Calderón-Navarro.

Pedrito sería Marc Gasol, y Pujoy y Capdevilla algo así como Mumbrú-Fran Vazquez-Garbajosa

----------


## REEGE

Gasol es el mejor jugador español de todos los tiempos, y el verdadero cerebro y cabeza de ésta selección... Y yo me atrevo a decir, que no habrá otro Español, que llegue tan alto... porque 2anillos de la NBA, el Europeo, el mundial... es gracias a un alto porcentaje de él... Sin él, Koby no habría ganado tantos partidos y España, no habría arrasado con ese juego difícil de repetir!!!
Los amistosos, son meros trámites y España los ganó de calle, pero en un campeonato todos luchan por igual y cualquier rival te lo pone complicado... Gasol es el alma de éste equipo, de Los Ángeles Lakers y sin él, aunque no lo queramos reconocer un equipo le necesita...
GASOL, aunque algunos no lo quieran reconocer, debería ser, por su lucha, entrega, títulos, entrenamientos, partidos disputados........
EL MEJOR DEPORTISTA ESPAÑOL DE TODOS LOS TIEMPOS.

Y a ti Luján, no te parecerá lo mismo, pero ésto no es Entrepeñas y Buendía, y nosotros no somos otros foreros, que se tirarian discutiendo y debatiendo días y días...
Yo sólo animo a mi selección y disfruto viendo a Gasol, que para mí sólo es comparable con Nadal o Indurain... Ni Alonso, ni Raúl, ni Ángel Nieto, ni Ballesteros, ni Pedrosa o Lorenzo, ni Gemma Mengual...etc... Y sé que si jugase con España, la medalla de Oro, sería nuestra. Saludos Luján.

----------


## Luján

Partiendo de que las comparaciones son odiosas, vamos a intentar aclarar unos pocos conceptos.

Tanto Nadal como Nieto, por citar algunos han ganado más títulos que (Pau) Gasol.

Es posible que Pau sea una pieza clave de la Selección, como también lo puede ser de los Lakers y lo era del Barça, pero ni mucho menos es el alma del equipo (y tengo mis dudas de que sea el mejor jugador español de todos los tiempos) y sin él están perdidos.

Si eso fuera así, personalmente me daría mucha vergüenza ver cómo otros 11 jugadores de primera y otros tantos técnicos jugarían y pensarían jugadas para su lucimiento particular.

El Baloncesto, como el Fútbol, Balonmano (por cierto, te has olvidado de Talant Dujshebaev, Hobrados, Entreríos y el Gran David Barrufet, entre otros) es un deporte de equipo, y ningún jugador debe ser La Estrella.

De hecho, la Selección Española de Baloncesto se caracterizó en sus años de oro (mundial, europeo y olimpiadas (aunque fuera plata)) por ser un EQUIPO sin grandes estrellas y en las que TODOS eran igualmente necesarios, pero NADIE era imprescindible.

Esa fue la selección que se hizo grande con Pepu Hernández y Aíto García Reneses.

Scariolo da la impresión de no saber cuánto potencial tiene entre manos.


EDIT:

Esto no es Buendía ni Entrepeñas ni es ATC, pero yo bien fácil y con gusto me pegaría días y días debatiendo con cualquiera siempre que sea "de buen rollo".

Hay muchos "mejores deportistas españoles de todos los tiempos". Quizás Pau Gasol sea el mejor jugador de baloncesto, pero nada más. Hay grandes deportistas españoles en todas las disciplinas, desde atletismo (todos recordamos Barcelona '92) hasta Vela (los hermanos Doreste tienen muchas medallas entre ellos), pasando por waterpolo, motociclismo, golf, fútbol, gimnasia, hockey, por citar sólo algunos deportes donde se han conseguido campeonatos del mundo o medallas de oro olímpicas.

----------


## jasg555

> *Y a ti Luján, no te parecerá lo mismo, pero ésto no es Entrepeñas y Buendía, y nosotros no somos otros foreros, que se tirarian discutiendo y debatiendo días y días...*


 No me gusta el baloncesto, ni lo entiendo, por eso no debato. Leo e intento aprender, aunque hay otros sitios más especializados para hacerlo.

Ese comentario, Reege, me parece que está fuera de lugar, y siento cierto desprecio en tus palabras, lo cual me apena.

Siento decirlo así, pero es que me has llegado al alma.
¿Hay foreros clase A y clase B?

----------


## REEGE

Hay foreros, que entienden, que comprenden, que son realmente educados, y otros que son puramente lo contrario... Y el que se sienta aludido, es porqué realmente es ese tipo de forero, que no sabe otra cosa que despreciar, que mirar sólo su interés y su punto de vista, que discutir, que criticar los post de los demás, las opiniones, y todo eso encima con chulería... Y claro que hay foreros A y B, aunque afortunadamente los A somos muchos más!!! Y no quiero entrar en un debate que me aleje de mi pasión que son los pantanos, al igual que Perdiguera y Fede, para mí dos ejemplos claros de foreros A... Y si no te interesan mis opiniones te metes en EyB, que seguro tú sabes solucionar el problema y mis comentarios ni los opines como yo los tuyos!!!

----------


## jasg555

> Hay foreros, que entienden, que comprenden, que son realmente educados, y otros que son puramente lo contrario... Y el que se sienta aludido, es porqué realmente es ese tipo de forero, que no sabe otra cosa que despreciar, que mirar sólo su interés y su punto de vista, que discutir, que criticar los post de los demás, las opiniones, y todo eso encima con chulería... Y claro que hay foreros A y B, aunque afortunadamente los A somos muchos más!!! Y no quiero entrar en un debate que me aleje de mi pasión que son los pantanos, al igual que Perdiguera y Fede, para mí dos ejemplos claros de foreros A... Y si no te interesan mis opiniones te metes en EyB, que seguro tú sabes solucionar el problema y mis comentarios ni los opines como yo los tuyos!!!


Realmente me entristece leer un texto así de un moderador. :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

En fín, ancha es Castilla y a otra cosa, mariposa.

----------


## ben-amar

Iba a contestar a estos ultimos post, lo he pensado 7 veces y digo....... que me parece que Pau es el que mas fama ha alcanzado por haber tenido la oprtunidad, y aprovechado, de ganar 2 anillos de la NBA.
Recuerdo a Corbalan, Lopez Iturriaga, Fernando Romay, etc, y como no ,el desaparecido Fernando Martin.

Recuerdo a Fermin Cacho, Antonio Corgos (no recuerdo si era ese su apellido correcto, salto de longitud), Davis Lopez Zubero,Rafael Escalas, a los ya nombrados por Lujan en balonmano, y tantas tantos otros que no alcanzado esa fama por estar en otro deporte o por no tener la oportunidad de demostrar su valía.

----------


## Luján

Jasg555, REEGE, yo mismo y en general *TODOS*:

Ese tipo de comentarios vertidos en los últimos mensajes de este hilo no siguen la idea de este mensaje y menos de este foro.

Si sentís la irrefrenable necesidad de soltar ese tipo de comentarios su sitio es el bozón de mensajes privados o de visita, que para eso están.

Todos tenemos unas ideas, y somos libres de expresarlas, pero esa libertad acaba donde comienza la de los demás.

REEGE puede pensar que Gasol es el mejor deportista de la historia de España, bien por él. Pero yo pienso que no (sin embargo sí pienso que es uno de los mejores), y le he expuesto los argumentos que me llevan a pensar eso. En mi argumentación en ningún momento he pensado en que tiene que cambiar de opinión, pero lo que sí he querido es intentar abrirle los ojos a otras formas de pensar. Igual que yo he abierto muchas veces los míos ante los argumentos de otros. (Recuerdo como yo era firme defensor de una postura en el tema de la interconexión de cuencas, y gracias a algunos mensajes que he podido leer en este foro he cambiado mi forma de pensar, pues he visto claras muchas cosas que antes no tenía claras, o bien simplemente no conocía).

Él es libre, como todos, de asimilar mis argumentos o rebatirlos, y yo a su vez los suyos, y así sucesivamente. Mientras este intercambio de argumentos siga siendo un intercambio de argumentos todo irá bien, y nos podremos enfadar porque el otro no nos entiende o no nos quiere entender, pero no podemos molestar con comentarios que pierdan las formas y el fondo.

Respecto a los foreros "A" y "B", decir que sí, existen. En todos los foros, no sólo en éste.

La diferencia entre foreros "A" y "B" es que unos intentan argumentar todos sus mensajes, incluso en los hilos en los que los argumentos son mal recibidos, y los otros no. Estos foreros "B" se dedican a defender lo suyo, o atacar lo de los otros, con medidas desproporcionadas o fuera de contexto.

No voy a decir quién es forero "A" y quién es forero "B", pues seguramente TODOS pensemos diferente a ere respecto, y TODOS nos consideremos "A". Personalmente (y a título personal, no como moderador) pienso que yo mismo he sido en algunos casos "A" y en otros "B". Y también pienso que TODOS hemos tenido nuetro momento "A" y nuestro momento "B".

El caso de nombrar un tema determinado como símbolo de los foreros "B" ha sido, por no decir otra cosa, triste, ya que aún en el hilo nombrado se han escrito muchos mensajes "A".


Para finalizar, sólo quisiera comentar que aparte de las normas del foro, que hay que complir para escribir aquí, también son de obligado cumplimiento otras normas, no escritas pero de obligado cumplimiento en todas las situaciones de la vida, que son las de sana convivencia y del sentido común (desgraciadamente el menos común de los sentidos).

----------


## nando

Señor moderador usted si que sabe juntar bien las letras  :EEK!: 

no sé si se puede explicar mejor  :Embarrassment: 

en lo referente al tema deportivo creo que hay grandes deportistas  no solamente Gasol(que es muy grande) y me remito a los ultimos exítos deportivos, que hemos sido la admiración del mundo mundial 

he dicho

----------


## jasg555

Si existiera la posibilidad de tener una cámara delante del teclado y ver los gestos al escribir, no pasarían éstas cosas.

 Ahora mismo acabo de hablar por teléfono con FEDE, porque símplemente me apetecía en éste preciso momento. Le he animado a que no deje la moderación, y lo creo sinceramente.

Hemos comprobado, al menos me he quedado convencido de que no nos comemos a nadie, ni nos desayunamos niños crudos. La charla ha sido amena, como la tengo con mucha otra gente, he visto que es un tío majo, y la opinión que yo le haya transmitido, espero que sea igualmente buena.

Me han dolido sinceramente las palabras de REEGE, y como me gusta decir las cosas claras, lo he puesto. No me lo esperaba de él.
 Igual que si entiendo que me he equivocado en algo tampoco tengo inconveniente en reconocerlo.

 Incluso he llegado a preguntar en privado a otro miembro destacado del foro si estaba enfadado. Porque es que realmente noto que hay últimamente respuestas en el foro agresivas hacia ciertas personas.

 Como digo, no hay que sacar de quicio los debates del foro, no llevarlos al plano personal. Entender que hay posturas que se pueden defender con cierta vehemencia como mi caso con el trasvase que me duele mucho, o como FEDE con los temas sobre agricultura porque lo lleva en la sangre, como Cantarín con Entrepeñas, etc.... Hay muchos más.

 Pero no hay que sacarlo del mero debate, y a veces se saca al plano personal. Ésto no es más que un simple foro señores, y no tenemos por qué coincidir en todo, en la vida tangible mucha gente no está de acuerdo. Incluso no es obligatorio ser amiguísimos del alma...; si no se conoce la mayoría de la gente apenas nada.

Respecto a los foreros A y B, pues simplemente es que somos todos distintos, tenemos aficiones distintas, nos gustan deportes distintos, votamos a partidos políticos distintos, no somos robots afortunadamente. Pero considerar a unos de primera y a otros de segunda, pues no me parece bien en un foro en el que la palabra amigo sale por todos los lados. Yo, a pesar de debatir con unos y con otros, no he considerado a nadie de segunda.

En definitiva, mucha tranquilidad, y todos, a pensar antes de poner nada el sentido que puede tener.
 Y sobre todo entender que ésto es un foro donde gente desconocida debate sobre algo, sin más importancia.

----------


## aberroncho

Al final España ha sido segunda de grupo gracias a la derrota de Francia ante Nueva Zelanda y así evitamos a los americanos hasta la posible final.
Nuestro rival ahora es Grecia y si lo superamos nos enfrentaremos en cuartos al vencedor del Serbia-Croacia.
Si pasamos, en semis, nos volveremos a ver las caras con Francia, Turquía o Eslovenia y en la final nos espera EE.UU que estos si son muy, muy complicados.
De todas formas para lo mal que lo ha hecho la selección hasta ahora, hay que ser un poco optimistas y pensar en la posibilidad de llegar a la final. (aunque igual Grecia nos parte la cara y nos venimos cantando bajito)

----------


## Luján

> Al final España ha sido segunda de grupo gracias a la derrota de Francia ante Nueva Zelanda y así evitamos a los americanos hasta la posible final.
> Nuestro rival ahora es Grecia y si lo superamos nos enfrentaremos en cuartos al vencedor del Serbia-Croacia.
> Si pasamos, en semis, nos volveremos a ver las caras con Francia, Turquía o Eslovenia y en la final nos espera EE.UU que estos si son muy, muy complicados.
> De todas formas para lo mal que lo ha hecho la selección hasta ahora, hay que ser un poco optimistas y pensar en la posibilidad de llegar a la final. (aunque igual Grecia nos parte la cara y nos venimos cantando bajito)



Vaya! de ésta no me había enterado.

Anda que, de los escenarios posibles que puse un poco más arriba ha resultado el menos probable. De hecho había supuesto que era imposible debido a la victoria de Francia frente a España. Está claro que antes del resultado entre los empatados, han puesto el "point average".  :Embarrassment: 

De entre lo peor, ha salido bien despachada. Pero no nos engañemos, Grecia sigue siendo un rival difícil, muy difícil.

Bueno, ya en octavos no hay rival fácil.

----------


## Luján

Así han quedado configurados los cruces de la fase final del mundobasket:

Octavos:

A: Serbia-Croacia
B: España-Grecia

C: Australia-Eslovenia
D: Turquía-Francia


E: Angola-USA
F: Rusia-N.Zelanda

G: Argentina-Brasil
H: China-Lituania


Cuartos (entre paréntesis los cruces, a priori, más probables (o más deseados)):

I: Ganador A-Ganador B (Serbia-España)
J: Ganador C-Ganador D (Eslovenia-Turquía)

K: Ganador E-Ganador F (USA-Rusia)
L: Ganador G-Ganador H (Argentina-Lituania)

Semis:

M: Ganador I-Ganador J (España-Turquía)
N: Ganador K-Ganador L (USA-Argentina difícil decidir Argentina o Lituania)

Final:
Ganador M-Ganador N (España-USA, aunque personalmente prefiero a Lituania o Argentina)

----------


## nando

España volvió  a ganar ante un debil rival nuevamente al futbol

tras el intenso debate deportivo de ayer las aguas vuelven a su curso pero con esta acalorada discusión se nos olvidó mencionar a un gran deportista 

Don Andres Iniesta ,este chaval no sé si le queda ya por ganar algo pues yo creo que lo ganó todo y tuvo gran parte de culpa de que España se alzara con la copa mundial de futbol y como no tampoco puedo olvidar a Iker en fin ahí queda eso .

----------


## ben-amar

Luego, si la cosa va bien, diran que se hizo para esperar a USA en la final :Cool:  :EEK!:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y, llegó la hora chicos... España - Grecia  :Embarrassment: , ay madre mía  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ya las tengo preparadas para ir tragándolas igual que panchitos... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Estoy preparado para cualquier cosa, Lo mismo comienza a jugar como sabe y gana que Grecia nos entrega el partido o, lo que seria una continuidad, España sigue jugando como hasta ahora y adios a la revalida

----------


## Luján

Vaya último canastón de Felipe Reyes.

España va ganando al final del primer cuarto. Por lo poco que he visto de este partido parece que España ha despertado. Vamos a ver el segundo cuarto, que suele ser siempre el más flojo.

----------


## ben-amar

España - Grecia. Ganado el 1º cuarto  por 3 puntos: 22 - 19.
Espermos que se mantenga y no metan la pifia.
Un triple de Raul y la ultima de Felipe Reyes, nos han puesto por arriba.
Por ahora, buena participacion de todos. Han anotado 7 jugadores.

----------


## ben-amar

Serbia 73 - Croacia 72.
Serbia, 1º cuarto-finalista

----------


## Luján

Esa es la selección que nos gusta.

Muchos jugadores tirando y encestando.

Aquí las estadísticas en tiempo real: http://live-statistic.fiba.com/?event=4728&game=62# (requiere de registro)


Fran Vazquez está que se sale!!! Scariolo debería dejarlo jugar bastantes minutos en este partido.

EDIT: antes lo digo, antes lo sienta.

----------


## Luján

> Serbia 73 - Croacia 72.
> Serbia, 1º cuarto-finalista


Y próximo rival de España si gana.

----------


## ben-amar

Pese a mantener el bajo porcentaje en anotaciones, España continua arriba; España - 37, Grecia 31

----------


## Luján

Final del segundo tiempo y España agranda su ventaja: 37-31.


Me alegro de haberme equivocado. Ha sido un buen segundo cuarto, de pocos puntos pero bueno en cuanto a defensa.

22-19 en el primero
15-12 en el segundo.


Aún así, el porcentaje de triples sigue siendo pésimo: 5 de 13 (38%), pero más pésimo es el de los griegos: 0/3

----------


## ben-amar

Falta de confianza en Ricki, comienzo de los triples de Grecia (como sigan nos machacan) ,momentos de  flojedad en defensa, se sigue ganando por 1 punto al final del 3º. 
España no llega a despegar aunque comienza a ser ella.

----------


## Luján

Esta vez ha sido el tercer cuarto el peor del partido. (52-51 (15-20 en el tercer cuarto))

Unos minutos de mala defensa y 4 triples seguidos de los griegos los llevaron a una ventaja de 6 puntos, pero la recuperación de la defensa con una defensa en zona muy abierta ha hecho recuperar a España el liderato del partido.

Todo se decidirá en el último cuarto. una ventaja de 1 punto no es nada contra nadie, y menos contra Grecia.


Vuelve Fran Vazquez y vuelve el espectáculo.

----------


## Luján

Increíble cuarto tiempo de España.

ESTA SÍ ES LA SELECCIÓN ESPAÑOLA

España está en cuartos, contra Serbia. Victoria de 8 puntos. 80-72.


GAME STATISTICS
 						 							Spain--------------Greece
 							 								22/37 (59%) 2-POINTERS 22/34 (65%)
 								8/18 (44%) 3-POINTERS 7/23 (30%)
 								12/19 (63%) FREE THROWS 7/16 (44%)
 								20 FOULS 23
 								7 STEALS 6
 								10 TURNOVERS 13
 								10 OFF. REBOUNDS 13
 								19 DEF. REBOUNDS 18
 								11 BIGGEST LEAD 6
 								9 BIGGEST RUN 9

----------


## ben-amar

Por un momento, temi por el partido.
Geniales Fran Vazquez y Juan Carlos Navarro.
España se enfrentaran a Serbia.
España a ganado esta vez plantando cara. Esta España del ultimo cuarto si es la España campeona de Europa y del pasado mundial

----------


## nando

> Por un momento, temi por el partido.
> Geniales Fran Vazquez y Juan Carlos Navarro.
> España se enfrentaran a Serbia.
> España a ganado esta vez plantando cara. Esta España del ultimo cuarto si es la España campeona de Europa y del pasado mundial


Si ¡¡pero se nota que falta Gasoil .

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, parece que se ha enderezado un poco la cosa  :Smile: 

Digo un poco porque, aunque el partido en líneas generales ha sido bueno, hay algunas que o se corrigen o nos pueden pasar factura, como por ejemplo:

* Algunos momentos en defensa que había de todo menos defensa, los griegos entraban como puñales.
* Jugamos muy acelerados, hemos perdido un montón de contras por jugar alocado...
* Un pivot muy blando, salvo algunos momentos espontáneos, Marc Gasol, mal
* A Ricky, lo mismo que dije en otra ocasión, que le den un par de entradas para discotecas en Turquía y que se quite del medio... como se puede ser tan malo???  :Confused:  :Mad: 
* Regalamos bastantes rebotes
* Seguimos bastante mal en tiros libres, excepto Navarro

Salvo Navarro, muchísimo mejor los suplentes que el equipo titular  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> Si ¡¡pero se nota que falta Gasoil .


Sinceramente, hoy no se echó de menos a Pau.




> Bueno, parece que se ha enderezado un poco la cosa 
> 
> Digo un poco porque, aunque el partido en líneas generales ha sido bueno, hay algunas que o se corrigen o nos pueden pasar factura, como por ejemplo:
> 
> * Algunos momentos en defensa que había de todo menos defensa, los griegos entraban como puñales.
> * Jugamos muy acelerados, hemos perdido un montón de contras por jugar alocado...
> * Un pivot muy blando, salvo algunos momentos espontáneos, Marc Gasol, mal
> * A Ricky, lo mismo que dije en otra ocasión, que le den un par de entradas para discotecas en Turquía y que se quite del medio... como se puede ser tan malo??? 
> * Regalamos bastantes rebotes
> ...


Se te ha olvidado los malos porcentajes en triples.

La verdad es que Ricky no está al 100%, pero su trabajo tampoco es meter muchos puntos, sino repartir juego.

Contra serbia estas fallas van a pasar mucha factura.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Se te ha olvidado los malos porcentajes en triples.


Dentro de lo que cabe, hoy al menos hemos subido el porcentaje, aun así sigue bastante bajo  :Frown: 




> La verdad es que Ricky no está al 100%, pero su trabajo tampoco es meter muchos puntos, sino repartir juego.


Es que ni mete puntos, ni reparte juego...

Por ejemplo, Rudy sin un base en condiciones, está muerto, como se está viendo  :Frown: 

Por lo que ya es que no juegue mal él, es que arrastra a todo el equipo, porque jugamos sin base cuando está el... más vale que Scariolo lo quite del medio y ponga a Raul, por lo menos hace de base  :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo no lo vi, pero escuché el ultimo cuarto por la radio del coche regresando del viaje de Huelva, y por lo que escuché....La bomba Navarro más bomba que nunca.

----------


## Luján

> Yo no lo vi, pero escuché el ultimo cuarto por la radio del coche regresando del viaje de Huelva, y por lo que escuché....La bomba Navarro más bomba que nunca.


En este partido, la verdad es que se portó bien, pero hay que tener en cuenta que le hicieron muchas faltas al final del partido, por lo que muchos de sus puntos fueron de tiro libre.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En este partido, la verdad es que se portó bien, pero hay que tener en cuenta que le hicieron muchas faltas al final del partido, por lo que muchos de sus puntos fueron de tiro libre.



Lo que cuenta es que ganaron, pero nos espera Serbia, espero que les ganemos también  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## aberroncho

Malas noticias en el gran premio de Moto2 en San Marino. Muere el piloto japonés Tomizawa.

Shoya Tomizawa no pudo sobrevivir a las gravísimas heridas que se produjo en el brutal accidente que sufrió durante la prueba de Moto2 en el Gran Premio de San Marino y falleció camino del hospital al que estaba siendo trasladado en estado crítico. El piloto japonés, de 19 años, se cayó en plena carrera y fue arrollado mortalmente por Alex de Angelis y Scott Redding, que venían por detrás y no pudieron evitar arrollarle.

----------


## jasg555

No apto para sensibles el video de rtve:

http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/...2/868174.shtml

Llevaba en el hombro el 74 de Dajiro Kato, muerto en otra carrera en 2003


DEP Tomi.

La actitud del público bochornosa.

----------


## Luján

> No apto para sensibles el video de rtve:
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/mediateca/videos/...2/868174.shtml
> 
> Llevaba en el hombro el 74 de Dajiro Kato, muerto en otra carrera en 2003
> 
> 
> DEP Tomi.
> 
> La actitud del público bochornosa.


No te quejes tanto de la actitud del público, pues no sabían de la muerte del piloto.


Las caras de Pedrosa, Lorenzo y Rossi tras llegar al parque cerrado y enterarse de la noticia lo dicen todo.


Dos fines de semana trágicos en cuanto a las carreras de motociclismo.

----------


## jasg555

> No te quejes tanto de la actitud del público, pues no sabían de la muerte del piloto.
> 
> 
> Las caras de Pedrosa, Lorenzo y Rossi tras llegar al parque cerrado y enterarse de la noticia lo dicen todo.
> 
> 
> Dos fines de semana trágicos en cuanto a las carreras de motociclismo.


 Es una opinión, deja al menos que la gente opine de un hecho que si hubiera ocurrido en España se habría montado la marimorena. ¿no?

 La noticia la sabían la organización y las escuderías, las caras lo denotan. Pero, como es normal, ésto es un espectáculo y un deporte de riesgo.

La mala suerte se alía con los japoneses.
 A ver si se les acaba a los pobres.

----------


## Luján

> Es una opinión, deja al menos que la gente opine de un hecho que si hubiera ocurrido en España se habría montado la marimorena. ¿no?
> 
>  La noticia la sabían la organización y las escuderías, las caras lo denotan. Pero, como es normal, ésto es un espectáculo y un deporte de riesgo.
> 
> La mala suerte se alía con los japoneses.
>  A ver si se les acaba a los pobres.



No entiendo a qué te refieres con lo de la marimorena, sinceramente.

Lo sabían las escuderías, lo sabía la organización y también lo sabíamos los teleespectadores.

Ni siquiera lo sabían los pilotos. Sabían del accidente, claro está, pero no de su consecuencia. De hecho falleció ya durante la carrera. ¿Acaso te hubiera gustado que cancelaran la carrera? Podría haber sido así, pero creo que la organización hizo lo correcto: dejó seguir la carrera e informó a los equipos y, al finalizar, también a los pilotos. Hay que recordar que éstos no tienen radio, como en F1.

Pero si estás en el público es prácticamente imposible que te enteres a no ser que tengas una tele portátil o una radio, ya que la megafonía dle circuito (y lo digo por mi experiencia en Cheste) simplemente no se entiende a no ser que estés en tribuna, y las pantallas gigantes, pues si ya es difícil leer los rótulos en la tele imagínate en una pantalla que está a 100m.


Imagino que en cuanto se enterasen, los espectadores obrarían de forma totalmente diferente.

----------


## jasg555

Vale, dejémoslo ahí.


 Lorenzo, Pedrosa y Rossi han hecho lo correcto según el protocolo que les obligam aunque podían haberse evitado levantar la copa; y haber dado un pequeño homenaje a un compañero que todavía está caliente en una mesa de acero inoxidable.

Un poquito de humanidad.

 No me gustaría estar en el pellejo de Scott los próximos meses, el remordimiento, aunque sin culpa debe ser tremendo.

----------


## Luján

> Vale, dejémoslo ahí.
> 
> 
>  Lorenzo, Pedrosa y Rossi han hecho lo correcto según el protocolo que les obligam aunque podían haberse evitado levantar la copa; y haber dado un pequeño homenaje a un compañero que todavía está caliente en una mesa de acero inoxidable.
> 
> Un poquito de humanidad.
> 
>  No me gustaría estar en el pellejo de Scott los próximos meses, el remordimiento, aunque sin culpa debe ser tremendo.



¿No te parece bastante homenaje haberle dedicado esa copa? ¿No te parece bastante homenaje no haberlo celebrado y haberse largado del podio tras el himno? ¿No te parece bastante homenaje las lágriman que soltaron en el parque cerrado, que todavía soltaban en el podio y que sin duda soltaron después? ¿No te parece bastante homenaje que ni siquiera pudieran hablar frente a las cámaras?

Sinceramente, no sé qué esperabas que hicieran.

----------


## jasg555

¿Pero es que no se puede opinar libremente? No lo entiendo :Confused: 



 A otra cosa: Scott parece que se dolía de la pierna y según las últimas noticias, poco fiables ahora mismo, la verdad, se encuentra en perfecto estado. Alex de Angelis igualmente parece que es el que menos ha sufrido con el terrible accidente.

 Que se quede todo ahí, y que Scott vuelva a correr pronto sin secuelas síquicas.

Muy mala suerte, como dije antes, tiene la familia motera japonesa.

----------


## aberroncho

Yo creo que los seguidores que estaban en el circuito deben de haberse enterado, porque después de ver la envergadura del accidente deberían de estar esperando noticias de la evolución del piloto en cada momento. Cuando terminó la carrera de moto GP y vieron las banderas a media asta y como estaban los ánimos creo que habría muy pocos que no supieran lo que pasó, y además estas noticias que corren como la pólvora.
Con respecto a la actitud del público con respecto a Jorge Lorenzo, después del mal rollo que hay entre éste y Valentino, es casi comprensible que pase, teniendo en cuenta que el grupo que hace esto son superforofos de Rossi y no conciben que haya otros pilotos que poco a poco vayan superando al inimitable Valentino Rossi.

----------


## ben-amar

BALONCESTO | MUNDIAL DE TURQUÍA
Felipe Reyes viaja a Madrid para tratarse una lesión en el cuello
El jugador tiene previsto regresar a Turquía el lunes- El miércoles España juega los cuartos de final frente a Serbia

EFE - Estambul - 05/09/2010
http://www.elpais.com/deportes
Felipe Reyes, jugador de la selección española de baloncesto y del Real Madrid, se resintió durante el partido de ayer ante Grecia  , en octavos de final del Mundial, de unas molestias en el cuello, por lo que los médicos han decidido que viaje a Madrid acompañado del jefe de equipo, Juan Martín Caño, para someterse al tratamiento que habitualmente recibe en estos casos.
La decisión se tomó de común acuerdo con los servicios médicos de la Federación Española y del Real Madrid, en vista de las molestias que le impidieron descansar con normalidad tras la disputa del partido ante Grecia. El pívot internacional aprovechará el día de descanso de que disfruta la selección para visitar a su especialista habitual en Madrid, el doctor José Fabregat, en la Fundación Jiménez Díaz, quien ya ha tratado a Felipe Reyes de esta dolencia específica en ocasiones precedentes.

El doctor Fabregat realizará la valoración y tratamiento específico en la zona cervical y se espera que el jugador pueda regresar a Estambul a lo largo del lunes para reintegrarse en la dinámica del equipo y estar a disposición de Sergio Scariolo, entrenador de la selección, para el importante partido de cuartos de final del próximo miércoles ante Serbia .

Felipe Reyes, durante el encuentro ante Grecia- REUTERS

----------


## Luján

Eso nada!!

Un masajito, visita a la familia de paso y vuelta al tajo.

Eso sí, una paliza tanto viaje en avión en tan pocos días (especialmente para un tío de 2.04m, aunque creo que el avión de la FEB no es como la clase turista a la que estamos acostumbrados)

----------


## ben-amar

> Eso nada!!
> 
> Un masajito, visita a la familia de paso y vuelta al tajo.
> 
> Eso sí, una paliza tanto viaje en avión en tan pocos días (especialmente para un tío de 2.04m, aunque creo que el avión de la FEB no es como la clase turista a la que estamos acostumbrados)


¿hombre! no creo que se vaya a Madrid solo para un masajito. Que me digas que es para ver a la familia, vale; la morriña es la morriña :Big Grin: 

Los aviones de la FEB son totalmente iguales que los demas, solo varian en que fila de asientos y fila hay una distancia de 2 metros (para las piernas) y en que son 2 metros mas altos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Yahoo noticias!!!

La selección española de fútbol ha sido galardonada con el Premio Príncipe de Asturias del Deporte 2010 culminando así un año glorioso para el equipo nacional. Se impuso en la votación final y por unanimidad a la montañera Edurne Pasabán y al atleta Haile Gebreselassie. 

La selección española de fútbol, actual campeona de Europa y del mundo, ha sido galardonada hoy con el Premio Príncipe de Asturias de los Deportes 2010, tras la votación del Jurado reunido en Oviedo. 

La flamante campeona de la Copa del Mundo de Sudáfrica superó por unanimidad en la votación final a la montañera vasca Edurne Pasabán y al atleta etíope Haile Gebreselassie. A continuación quedaron las candidaturas de la atleta palentina Marta Domínguez y el portero del Barcelona y de la selección española de balonmano David Barrufet. 

La clave del éxito 

Hace 58 días que el capitán de la selección, Iker Casillas, levantaba al cielo de Johannesburgo la copa que acreditaba a España como campeona del mundo por primera vez en su historia y lo hacía acompañado por 22 personas más, 22 amigos.

Es un reconocimiento que aprecia, por encima de la victoria y el éxito, la amistad de un grupo que ha hecho historia. Todos, desde los encuentros previos al mundial, desde hace dos años en Viena, han empujado por lo mismo, por el éxito común por encima de los logros individuales, por apoyar a aquel que no atraviesa una buena racha y por conseguir, sobre todo, disfrutar jugando al fútbol.

Los titulares indiscutibles que han cumplido han sido tan importantes como aquellos suplentes que apenas han jugado. En este grupo no importan los nombres, da igual si fue Andrés Iniesta o Fernando Torres quien disparó en la final, fueron 23 los que remataron y que tuvieron, detrás de ellos, a millones de personas.

Así lo indica el reglamento del Premio

Según su reglamento, el Príncipe de Asturias se otorga "al grupo de personas que hayan conseguido nuevas metas en la lucha del hombre por superarse a sí mismo y contribuido con su esfuerzo, de manera extraordinaria, al perfeccionamiento, cultivo, promoción o difusión de los deportes".

La selección ha sabido superarse y aprender a funcionar como uno solo, a ser una orquesta que, bajo la batuta de Vicente del Bosque, ha interpretado una obra llamada triunfo que ha deslumbrado a propios y extraños

----------


## nando

España vuelve a las andadas ¡¡¡

esto me recuerda lo de siempre , vicente del Bosque se pensó que jugaba contra lienchester .

está vez  nos metierón la del pulpo.  :Mad:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> España vuelve a las andadas ¡¡¡
> 
> esto me recuerda lo de siempre , vicente del Bosque se pensó que jugaba contra lienchester .
> 
> está vez  nos metierón la del pulpo.


4-1 y un despiste monumental de Reina.

Un buen baño y una bajada a la tierra.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Es lo que le suele pasar a España cuando no va en serio.

----------


## jasg555

Si el seleccionador llega a ser Luis Aragones...

El AS y el MARCA llaman a la rebelión civil.

----------


## Luján

Volvemos al Baloncesto.

Hoy España se juega su puesto entre las 4 mejores selecciones del mundo en este año 2010. Ya está entre las 8, pero para ir un poco más allá deberá superar a una siempre importante selección de Serbia.

Mi opinión es que si juegan como contra Grecia, hay esperanzas de ganar, pero si juegan como en la fase de grupos se quedarán con las ganas.

Mi apuesta, un poco más optimista que en la fase de grupos es: España gana con una diferencia de entre +5 y +10.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, España iba perdiendo de 8 en el descanso, pero con un parcial de 8-0 han conseguido el empate.

Justo antes de que se pierda la conexion!!!! :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Afortunadamente ha vuelto la imagen.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ale... a ver si dentro de cuatro años se acuerdan de estas dos palabras: REBOTE DEFENSIVO  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Lo del final, he sentido vergüenza, se me ha puesto la cara roja de esa incrédula estrategia  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Serbia 15 triples y le dejan la última posesión enterita para que te enchufe uno, como efectivamente, han hecho (fuera a parte de la chorra de ese triplazo claro), lamentable  :Frown:  Hasta mi perro sabía que había que hacer falta en esa jugada... :Cool: 

En fin, se lo tienen merecido por la m... de mundial que han hecho.

----------


## embalses al 100%

La estrategia era aguantar y a la prorroga, pero han tenido muchisima suerte con ese triple. Lo volveremos a intentar el año que viene.


 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Iniciado por nando
> 
> 
> España vuelve a las andadas ¡¡¡
> 
> esto me recuerda lo de siempre , vicente del Bosque se pensó que jugaba contra lienchester .
> 
> *está vez  nos metierón la del pulpo*.  
> 
> ...


A esas palabras resaltadas en negrita, yo respondo con lo siguiente...

Aquí es donde se demuestran las cosas -> Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 2010:

*España - 1ª*

*Argentina - 5ª*


 :Wink:  :Wink: 

Ayer hubo más de dos cosas en ese partido  :Cool:  :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *La estrategia era aguantar y a la prorroga, pero han tenido muchisima suerte con ese triple*. Lo volveremos a intentar el año que viene.


Jugar al empate  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... preciosa estrategia, sobre todo, en baloncesto y en los últimos segundos  :Embarrassment: , brillante elección, si señor Scariolo, de matrícula de honor... :Cool:

----------


## nando

> A esas palabras resaltadas en negrita, yo respondo con lo siguiente...
> 
> Aquí es donde se demuestran las cosas -> Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 2010:
> 
> *España - 1ª*
> 
> *Argentina - 5ª*
> 
> 
> ...


Ya si en eso te la doy razón Argentina jugó como si jugara la final y España fué a cumplir un trámite pero es que este tipo de amistosos se tenía que jugar con los mejores por aquello del prestigio .

----------


## Luján

España (la de baloncesto) necesita mejorar en varios frentes:

-Rebote. Tanto ofensivo como defensivo. Nadie va a recoger el ofensivo y el defensivo es como si no fuera con ellos.
-Triples. Porcentajes muy bajos en todos los partidos.
-Jugadas al poste bajo. Se hacen muy pocos pases a poste bajo junto a la canasta, donde Felipe Reyes y Marc Gasol pueden hacer mucho daño.
-Defensa. Salvo contadas ocasones los equipos contrarios han consegido entradas muy fáciles y tiros exteriores sin oposición.
-Más minutos de Rudy Fernandez y Fran Vázquez. Cuando han estado en la cancha han jugado de cine.

He visto errores en el planteamiento y en el desarrollo de las jugadas que ni mi entrenador del colegio permitía.

La defensa de la última jugada: A un equipo que tiene los mejores tiradores exteriores del mundo no se puede defender con empate a agotar el tiempo. Hay que hacer falta rápida (posiblemente perder 2 puntos) y jugársela en el ataque.

Posiblemente, ellos con 2 arriba jugarán también a la falta, pero cabría la oportunidad de anotar o meter los 2 libres, y vuelta a empezar.

----------


## nando

La defensa española un coladero

la defensa de ellos tortas y barullo hasta la canasta

y el tripe del final  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

Por lo que decis, y tras no poder ver el partido, me he ahorrado un buen disgusto.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por lo que decis, y tras no poder ver el partido, me he ahorrado un buen disgusto.


Pues sí  :Embarrassment: , para qué nos vamos a engañar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

Bueno, en la eliminatoria contra Eslovenia en la lucha por el 6º puesto, España ha jugado una impresionante segunda parte, dejando el marcador en 97-80.

Si hubiera jugado en todos los partidos como en esta segunda mitad, ahora estarían luchando por el título, no por el 5º puesto.

----------


## Luján

Se acabó el mundial para España.

España no ha podido con Argentina, tras ir perdiendo de hasta 25 puntos, en un tercer cuarto espectacular consiguió reducir hasta tan sólo 3, pero al final no pudo ser, y España quedó finalmente 6ª clasificada tras perder por 5 puntos (81-86).

En la final de consolación entre Serbia y Lituania en el descanso va ganando Lituania por 10 puntos (38-48).

Esta tarde-noche a las 20:30 comienza la FINAL. Partidazo entre Turquía y Estados unidos. Turquía jugará con 6 jugadores, ya que el Istambul Park será una olla a presión.

Será un partido digno de ver, y probablemente tan memorable como la final de las últimas olimpiadas.


EDIT:
Se me ha olvidado comentar:

Creo firmemente que Scariolo se ha equivocado con el planteamiento estratégico que ha hecho en este Mundial. A mi modo de ver la "segunda unidad" ha jugado mejor que los titulares.
Fran Vazquez, Rudi Fernández, Segio Llull,... han jugado de dulce, mientras que Marc Gasol, Ricky Rubio,... han estado bastante pobres.

A ver cómo plantea los próximos eventos: el Europeo 2011 en Lituania (torneo valedero para clasificarse para las Olimpiadas) y las Olimpiadas de Londres 2012

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esta tarde-noche a las 20:30 comienza la FINAL. Partidazo entre Turquía y Estados unidos. Turquía jugará con 6 jugadores, ya que el Istambul Park será una olla a presión.
> 
> Será un partido digno de ver, y probablemente tan memorable como la final de las últimas olimpiadas.


Y a las 22:30... Final del US Open Nadal contra el "Payaso" Djokovic  :Cool:

----------


## Luján

Al final se ha acabado ya el Mundobasket de Turquía.

La selección organizadora no fue rival para Estados Unidos en la final, como Serbia no lo fue para Lituania en la lucha por el tercer puesto. España no fue capaz de ganar a Argentina en la lucha por el quinto lugar, y Rusia se alzó con el séptimo puesto al ganar su partido final contra Eslovenia. Así pues, la clasificación queda:

1ª Estados Unidos (USA)
2ª Turquía (TUR)
3ª Lituania (LTU)
4ª Serbia (SRB)
5ª Argentina (ARG)
6ª España (ESP)
7ª Rusia (RUS)
8ª Eslovenia (SLV)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, parece ser que los mundiales se acabaron... :Embarrassment: 

Se podría cambiar el título del hilo y dejarlo como algo más general en donde tratar los temas deportivos si os parece bien  :Wink: 

A todo esto, una vez más... lamentable la actuación de las diferentes cadenas de televisión...

Una cita histórica, un español juega la final del US Open de EEUU, y nuestras cadenas de televisión están más preocupadas de poner películas de la época en cuando todavía vivían homínidos en Atapuerca y en poner programas tipo Tarots, programas Rosas y cosas de estas... lamentable... :Mad:  :Mad: 

En fin... :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

Por mi parte, de acuerdo.
Con respecto a las televisiones....... No se le pueden pedir peras al olmo.

----------


## ben-amar

¡Toma, toma y toma!

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepudep_1/Tes


TENIS | Abierto de EE UU
Nadal gana el US Open
Nadal supera a Djokovic y un parón por lluvia para ganar su noveno grande y ser el más joven en completar el Grand Slam

JUAN JOSÉ MATEO | Nueva York 14/09/2010

Los truenos que suenan en la distancia no tienen nada que ver con los cazas del ejército estadounidense, que antes surcaron los cielos; no son, tampoco, reverberaciones, brutal el sonido, que correspondan al feroz golpeo de Rafael Nadal, que está ganando a Novak Djokovic la final del Abierto de Estados Unidos (6-4, 5-7, 6-4 y 6-2); y, ni mucho menos, forman parte de la fanfarria con la que se recibe a un grupo de marines  portando la bandera estadounidense antes del encuentro. No, los truenos anuncian tormenta y avanzan las nubes negras que poco a poco van colocándose sobre la pista. No, los truenos avisan de la lluvia que viene y sirven de banda sonora a un partido que se lucha desde el corazón y las tripas, sin florituras. Y no, los truenos, brevemente retumbantes, son solo el preludio del agua, que por segundo día seguido suspende la final del último grande del año (6-4, 4-4 y 30-30 para Nadal), antes de que el español, el número uno, logre su noveno grande y un lugar preeminente entre los suyos: *a los 24 años, se convierte en el séptimo tenista que ha ganado los cuatro grandes.*

El encuentro nace entre señales que hablan de la batalla que viene. Están los cazas rompiendo a toda velocidad las nubes. Está sonando en el calentamiento Born to be wild (Nacido para ser salvaje). Está también la amenaza chispeante de las valquirias de Wagner y el dragón serigrafiado en la camiseta con la que Djokovic juega desde el principio el partido. El serbio, sin embargo, no arranca escupiendo fuego y chispas, no enseña garras y bífida lengua, sino que más bien parece una ligera lagartija. El número dos deja escenas preocupantes: una y otra vez, tras cada punto, se acuclilla como si tuviera agujetas o estuviera dolorido en los isquios. Pierde una pelota y se golpea con violencia la planta de ambas zapatillas. Cede un break, el segundo de la primera manga, tras recuperar el primero, y chilla, grita y revienta la raqueta contra el cemento, trozos de plástico por los aires, astillas como lágrimas golpeando al suelo, al tenista y a sus dedos.

Nadal lo observa todo cejijunto. Para él pudo ser la señal que indicara que había llegado el momento de dominar abrumadoramente el partido. Fue, sin embargo, el inicio de su propio suplicio. La final no se jugó con raqueta. Se disputó con el corazón y las entrañas, más que contra el rival, contra uno mismo. Los dos rivales compitieron encogidos, presas de los nervios, prisioneros de la historia. Nadal, perdidísimo con el revés, salió reforzado de ese duelo, pero solo después de pasar grandes sufrimientos.

Para empezar, el español, vestido de negro, gritón en el pasillo ("¡Vamos, vamos!") se encontró 4-1 abajo en el segundo set. Perdió nueve puntos seguidos. No encontró soluciones. Y fue desbordado, perdedor en el contraste de estilos. Nadal quería mover de una esquina a otra a Djokovic, desequilibrarle para que no golpeara con los pies bien plantados en el suelo, convertirle en un parabrisas. Djokovic quería que Nadal persiguiera al tiempo, que deseara más segundos, más minutos, un respiro, y por eso atacaba y atacaba, sin entrar en peloteos, robándole centésimas al cronómetro. Del contraste de estilos, tensión máxima en la pista, el padre de Djokovic vestido con una camiseta de su hijo y la grada disparada en gritos y chillidos ("Idemo Nole!"; "¡Vamos Rafa!"), resultó un partido vibrante en las alternativas, emocionante por su significado y luchado palmo a palmo, sin concesiones ni dudas.

No dudó Nadal por tener los pies carcomidos por las ampollas, rojos de Betadine. No dudó Djokovic por haberse vaciado durante tres horas y 44 minutos en semifinales y contra Roger Federer. Y no dudó Nadal bajo el frío de la noche, según iba perdiendo puntos de rotura (6 de 26), o cuando golpeó las cuerdas de su raqueta, fideos contra su puño de gigante, disgustado por haber perdido un punto.

La gente asistió a esa lucha de voluntades con entusiasmo. Evacuado del estadio por la lluvia y el peligro de los rayos, hubo pitos, lanzamientos de vasos y llamadas a la policía, porque había quien temía un desastre ante tanta aglomeración en tan poco espacio. Nadie, sin embargo, quiso irse. Nadie cedió al agua, al futuro atasco de salida, a la posibilidad de que la final se reanudara otro día. Nadie, y había 23.771 personas, quiso abandonar el Corona Park, homenaje a los tenistas, resumen de lo que ocurrió sobre la pista: a los 24 años, Rafael Nadal ganó su noveno grande, se aseguró ser el tenista más joven en completar la colección de los cuatro torneos que forman el Grand Slam en la Era Abierta, y rindió el mejor tributo a su estajanovista capacidad de trabajo. El número uno llegó a Nueva York dudando de su saque y de su revés, presionado por el peso de la púrpura y de la historia. Debía lograr ganar consecutivamente sobre la tierra de Roland Garros, la hierba de Wimbledon y el cemento del Abierto de Estados Unidos, lo que nadie había conseguido nunca. A la vuelta de 16 días, el español dejó la ciudad que nunca duerme mecido en el más agradable de los sueños: campeón, mito y ya leyenda.

----------


## embalses al 100%

A este Nadal no hay quien lo supere... :Wink:   :Smile:   :Smile: .

----------


## jasg555

Ayer, viendo la remontada del 2º set me emocioné.

 Nunca se le admirará bastante a éste chico, zurdo entrenado adrede, la heroicidad que lleva haciendo desde que empuñó una raqueta.

----------


## nando

> Ayer, viendo la remontada del 2º set me emocioné.
> 
>  Nunca se le admirará bastante a éste chico, zurdo entrenado adrede, la heroicidad que lleva haciendo desde que empuñó una raqueta.


la verdad es otro de los grandes con solo 24 añitos, madre de dios ¡¡¡ 

la historia seguro que le tiene ya reservado un buen lugar.

----------


## F. Lázaro

De lo vivido anoche... no tengo palabras  :Smile: 

Me quedo con esto: John McEnroe le dijo a Rafa en el vestuario: "la historia te está esperando"...  :Cool: 

Grande Rafa, gracias Rafa  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.terra.es/deportes/futbol/...res-821942.htm
Fútbol - Dispuesto a ofrecer casi 60 millones de euros al Liverpool - 25-09-2010
El Manchester City echará el resto por Torres en el mercado invernal
Con un Liverpool en horas bajas en lo económico, lo que también está teniendo su reflejo sobre el terreno de juego, sus jugadores siguen siendo objeto de deseo de otros clubes. Así, la última posible operación que ha salido a la luz es la de Fernando Torres, por el que el Manchester City estaría dispuesto a ofrecer unos ofrecer 50 millones de libras (58,9 millones de euros) en el mercado invernal.

Según publica el diario británico 'Daily Star', el jugador ha pasado de recobrar la ilusión perdida tras la marcha su principal apoyo, Rafa Benítez, a volver a desilusionarse con las incumplidas promesas de reforzar un equipo que sólo ha visto una incorporación de cierto nivel, la del ex del Chelsea Joe Cole.

El Barça, el propio Manchester City y el Chelsea ya mostraron su interés en el delantero el pasado verano, pero el delantero madrileño decidió postergar cualquier decisión a la disputa del Mundial sudafricano.

Promesas incumplidas
El fichaje de Cole y la promesa del nuevo técnico, Roy Hodgson, de que llegarían más estrellas, pesó mucho en la decisión de Torres de no abandonar finalmente Anfield. Pero el club no sólo no ha logrado dar continuidad a su política de nuevas incorporaciones, sino que ha perdido a Javier Mascherano -uno de los mejores mediocentros defensivos del mundo-, rumbo al Barcelona.

El pobre arranque de temporada del equipo y el precario estado financiero del club, no han hecho más que aumentar la preocupación de Torres, que ha comenzado a reconsiderar seriamente su futuro, enfadado también por las críticas a su juego y a su compromiso con el club.

En este 'río revuelto', los dirigentes del Manchester City están dispuestos a batir su récord en una contratación para contar con el futbolista de Fuenlabrada en sus filas, siempre con el entusiasta apoyo de su entrenador, Roberto Mancini, que recibiría al 'Niño' con los brazos abiertos.
Terra Deportes

----------


## F. Lázaro

> [...]*que recibiría al 'Niño' con los brazos abiertos*.
> Terra Deportes


Al "Niño" lo iba a recibir yo también con los brazos abiertos, pero con una vara seca de olivo en cada mano... verás como lo espabilaba yo a éste...

Qué tío más malo, no marca ni a puerta vacía  :Cool:

----------


## jasg555

> Al "Niño" lo iba a recibir yo también con los brazos abiertos, pero con una vara seca de olivo en cada mano... verás como lo espabilaba yo a éste...
> 
> Qué tío más malo, no marca ni a puerta vacía


 Un respeto para Don Fernando hombre. Que luego hay otros arrastrándose por Alemania y no pasa nada... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aberroncho

> Un respeto para Don Fernando hombre. Que luego hay otros arrastrándose por Alemania y no pasa nada...


Cuando "el que se arrastra por alemania" tenía la edad del "eterno niño" y jugaba en España era uno de los mejores jugadores del mundo,  cosa que el "niño" no llegará a ser en la vida.
El "niño" no se hará hombre hasta que no aprenda a "meterla"

----------


## jasg555

> Cuando "el que se arrastra por alemania" tenía la edad del "eterno niño" y jugaba en España era uno de los mejores jugadores del mundo,  cosa que el "niño" no llegará a ser en la vida.
> El "niño" no se hará hombre hasta que no aprenda a "meterla"


 Bueno, eso es mucho decir. Como afirma Ussía, en otro equipo que no fuera el RM no sería ni suplente a partir del 3er año.

El niño ya ha tenido tardes de gloria inolvidables. Aunque ser de donde es no se le perdona.

----------


## aberroncho

> Bueno, eso es mucho decir. Como afirma Ussía, en otro equipo que no fuera el RM no sería ni suplente a partir del 3er año.
> 
> El niño ya ha tenido tardes de gloria inolvidables. Aunque ser de donde es no se le perdona.


La opinión es libre. Para mí desde 1996 hasta 2006 (10 años) Raúl ha sido el mejor jugador español con diferencia y uno de los mejores jugadores mundiales, cosa que "el niño" no llegará a ser nunca, y no porque haya salido del at. madrid, sino porque no se puede comparar a un jugador con otro.
La historia pondrá a cada jugador en su sitio.

----------


## jasg555

> La opinión es libre. Para mí desde 1996 hasta 2006 (10 años) Raúl ha sido el mejor jugador español con diferencia y uno de los mejores jugadores mundiales, cosa que "el niño" no llegará a ser nunca, y no porque haya salido del at. madrid, sino porque no se puede comparar a un jugador con otro.
> La historia pondrá a cada jugador en su sitio.


 He apretado un poco adrede, sobre todo para mostrar que hay cosas que pueden doler. buen jugador, pero el mejor jugador español, de momento es Don Luis Suárez.
Y también para pedir un poco de respeto para uno de los heroes de la Roja, cosa que el otro ná de ná. 
De todas maneras, aquí y en los videos siguientes hay un trabajo muy bien elaborado sobre el susodicho y su Yihad:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vufrpP4MRkk

----------


## ben-amar

MUNDIAL FEMENINO DE BALONCESTO



El equipo femenino tumba a Bielorrusia y obtiene un metal histórico en el Mundial

España   77    Bielorrusia  68

Cayó en semifinales ante EE UU

http://www.elpais.com/deportes


Domingo, 3 de octubre de 2010 - 20:51 h

Edición Nacional

----------


## ben-amar

CICLISMO | MUNDIAL DE MELBOURNE
http://www.elpais.com/deportes



El noruego Hushovd gana su primer arcoíris en Australia

CARLOS ARRIBAS - Geelong - 03/10/2010

Llegado a la meta, Óscar Freire dio media vuelta y se dejó caer, calle Morabool abajo, hasta su hotel, 500 metros más allá, junto a la playa. Había terminado sexto. Había descubierto que solo hay una primavera al año, que su sueño de un cuarto Mundial, un hecho único en la historia del ciclismo, se diluía al mismo tiempo que sus fuerzas se agotaban justo en el lugar en el que deberían haber florecido, en la última recta, ligeramente en pendiente cuesta arriba, ancha, espléndida, la pancarta de meta una presencia imponente, ya ahí mismo.

Faltaban 200 metros. Por la izquierda, pegado a las vallas, Hushovd comenzó en solitario su esprint  final; por el centro, Breschel, impaciente, con Davis a su rueda. Un noruego, un danés, un australiano, el nuevo ciclismo, tres tipos rápidos y veteranos, hechos, sin embargo, en los equipos de la vieja Europa, el ciclismo de siempre. Para ellos, por ese orden, los tres puestos del podio. Por la derecha, Gilbert, y a su rueda Freire. Gilbert, que había dilapidado su capital en un domingo en el que, como el perejil, se encontró en todos los movimientos, se evaporó instantáneamente, Freire, un poco más tarde. Acabó sexto, triste y derrotado por unos cuantos corredores a los que habitualmente enseña su rueda trasera. Quizás viejo y desilusionado. Concluyó así, con un noruego por primera vez de arcoíris un Mundial celebrado por primera vez en el hemisferio sur y en el que España, acorde a una zona de la tierra en la que el viento del sur lleva el frío, el agua gira al revés en los sumideros y se juega al fútbol con las manos, corrió siempre a contrapié.

En el que peleó mano a mano Italia, el otro gran equipo de los Mundiales de la última década, para acabar los dos destrozados. Aparte del noruego y el danés, oportunistas habituales en los Mundiales, acostumbrados a sobrevivir sin una selección fuerte, acabaron también entre los 11 primeros de un esprint que disputaron 25, un esprinter kazajo, un japonés, un esloveno.

Se corrió sin pinganillo por primera vez en muchos años, lo que constituyó para la inmensa mayoría de los ciclistas y los directores una novedad tan absoluta que se perdieron, dudaron, sufrieron como cualquier ciudadano actual que se olvida un día el móvil en su casa y no sabe qué hacer sin consultar cada 20 segundos una pantallita. Bettini, el director de los italianos, astuto y vivo, combatió el mono colocando a sus dos corredores reserva, Nocentini y Gasparotto, con una radio en dos lugares estratégicos del circuito desde donde recibían y transmitían órdenes a sus compañeros. El seleccionador de España, De Santos, debió, en cambio, adelantar al pelotón, bajarse del coche y esperar el paso de sus corredores para dar instrucciones, lo que, llegado el momento, era imprescindible.

Toda la batalla, el naufragio, el error, comenzó nada menos que a 80 kilómetros de la llegada, cuando aún quedaban por correrse cinco vueltas de un circuito complicado y asfixiante. Tossato, un italiano con capacidad para hacer daño a la corta, lanzó un ataque inesperado en el primer repecho. Era el toque de clarín al que se sumaron todos los atacantes de su escuadra, Nibali, Visconti, Pozzato, a los que siguieron sus marcadores de otros equipos, Gilbert, Evans, otros. Se formó un grupo de 35 en el que España colocó a tres trabajadores, Plaza, Zubeldia, Barredo, pero a ninguno de sus lugartenientes, pues los hombres de punta que deberían haber estado atentos, Samuel y Luis León, se encontraban por entonces a cola de pelotón.

A partir de ahí, la carrera se convirtió en una persecución en la que nadie ayudó a España en el trabajo. Luis León y Samuel, los de final brillante, debieron sacrificarse para mantener vivo a Freire, mientras en la fuga, Barredo, Zubeldia y Plaza, sin pinganillo para recibir órdenes, sin referencias, sin información, sufrían por no saber qué hacer. Finalmente, cuando Nibali, en el puente, a dos vueltas del final, ya había explosionado el grupo De Santos, les paró. Se abatió la fuga, Freire volvía a estar en disposición de volar en la última recta, pero a un alto precio. Solo y fatigado, quizás despistado, sin fuerzas para explotar, se quedó en sexto.

Óscar Freire, tras llegar sexto a la meta.- EFE

----------


## ben-amar

Clasificación final

1. Thor Hushovd (NOR) 6h.21:49

2. Matti Breschel (DIN)

3. Allan Davis (AUS)

4. Filippo Pozzato (ITA)

5. Greg Van Avermaet (BEL)

6. Óscar Freire (ESP)

7. Alexandr Kolobnev (RUS)

8. Assan Bazayev (KAZ)

9. Yukiya Arashiro (JAP)

10. Romain Feillu (FRA)

11. Grega Bole (SLO)

12. Dmitriy Fofonov (KAZ)

13. Koos Moerenhout (HOL)

14. Fabian Wegmann (GER)

15. Andre Martins Cardoso (POR)

16. Frank Schleck (LUX)

17. Cadel Evans (AUS)

18. Philippe Gilbert (BEL)

19. Niki Terpstra (HOL) a :07

20. Björn Leukemans (BEL)

...

39. Haimar Zubeldia (ESP) a 5:39.


Hushovd (oro), Breschel (plata) y Davis (bronce), en el podio del campeonato del mundo de ciclismo.- REUTERS


Domingo, 3/10/2010, 20:58 h
ELPAIS.COMDeportes

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy en el partido de la liga de 2ª División entre el Salamanca y el Betis, ha estado apunto de haber una tragedia para futbol. Si no llega a ser por la rapida intervención de los servicios sanitarios.... :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown: . Etiqueto noticia. Fuente:www.abc.es





> *Miguel García se desploma en e Salamanca - Betis*
> 
> El centrocampista de la Unión Deportiva Salamanca, Miguel García, ha sufrido este domingo una parada cardiorrespiratoria durante el partido que enfrentaba a su equipo con el Real Betis, correspondiente a la novena jornada de la Liga Adelante.
> 
> En el minuto 60 del partido, Miguel García se ha desplomado sobre el césped del Helmántico cuando su equipo perdía 0-2 frente al equipo bético. 
> Las escenas trágicas hicieron temer lo peor, ya que la mayoría de los jugadores salmantinos comenzaron a llorar, mientras que los servicios médicos del Salamanca y del Betis trataron de reanimarle, consiguiéndolo cuatro minutos después. 
> 
> Los dos médicos de ambos clubes tuvieron que hacerle masajes coronarios. El silencio fue total en el estadio Helmántico, que se interrumpió cuando una camilla se llevaba a Miguel García a un centro hospitalario y los espectadores irrumpieron en un gran aplauso.
> 
> Tras ser trasladado al Hospital Clínico de Salamanca, con el conocimiento ya recobrado y en una situación médica estable, la valoración de los médicos es que el jugador se encuentra "estable y recuperado".


Yo estab viendo el partido por TV. En cuanto el video del desplome esté en internet, colgaré el enlace. Las imagenes son muy fuertes. Se te encoge el corazón.

Aquí hay un primer video de un aficionado. En el oficial se verá mejor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-RZha8KujY

----------


## REEGE

Con las pocas jornadas que llevamos y parece ser que tenemos otro año de....
Madrid o Barcelona... Ojala y el Atleti y Valencia les den una poquita caña y sea una liga animada hasta el final. Aunque lo de siempre... el euro es el que manda desgraciadamente en el deporte rey.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Con las pocas jornadas que llevamos y parece ser que tenemos otro año de....
> Madrid o Barcelona... Ojala y el Atleti y Valencia les den una poquita caña y sea una liga animada hasta el final. Aunque lo de siempre... el euro es el que manda desgraciadamente en el deporte rey.


"nuestra liga". Nosotros que pasa que ¿somos extranjeros? :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: .

----------


## REEGE

Y el Sevilla... a ver si entre todos, se lo ponen complicado a los dos grandes... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Y el Sevilla... a ver si entre todos, se lo ponen complicado a los dos grandes...


¬¬ ¬¬. ¿Lo haces queriendo verdad?  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Big Grin:   :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

El betis también... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... bueno, que todos en general... :Confused:  :Embarrassment: 
se lo pongan difícil y sea una liga animada y no sosa como cuando es cosa de los dos grandes...
Así está mejor, amigo embalses!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

> El *Betis* también...... bueno, que todos en general...
> se lo pongan difícil y sea una liga animada y no sosa como cuando es cosa de los dos grandes...
> Así está mejor, amigo embalses!!



Ahora sí. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .
Parece que la emoción este año va estar en la copa.... :Frown: .
Aunque si nos dan sustos como en el partido de hoy, vamos a acabar todo con marcapasos jejeje  :Big Grin: .

----------


## embalses al 100%

En este video se ve perfectamente todo lo ocurrido. A mí me ha impactado mucho lo ocurrido.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzd3ze6toaI

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, pues ya descansa el pulpo Paul, se ve que anoche, hicieron un buen pulpo a la gallega en el acuario en donde estaba  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Ya que no tenemos ningún pronosticador para los siguientes años, voy a hacer yo uno.

Voy a coger una cabra, a la que le pondré dos comederos:

- En el comedero de la bandera de España, se echaré un poco de hierba fresca...
- En el comedero de la bandera de la otra selección, le echaré unos cuantos tirafondos que me sobraron... :Big Grin: 

A ver de cuál comedero come jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> Bueno, pues ya descansa el pulpo Paul, se ve que anoche, hicieron un buen pulpo a la gallega en el acuario en donde estaba 
> 
> Ya que no tenemos ningún pronosticador para los siguientes años, voy a hacer yo uno.
> 
> Voy a coger una cabra, a la que le pondré dos comederos:
> 
> - En el comedero de la bandera de España, se echaré un poco de hierba fresca...
> - En el comedero de la bandera de la otra selección, le echaré unos cuantos tirafondos que me sobraron...
> 
> A ver de cuál comedero come jajajaja



JAJAJAJA ¡La cabra habra hablado!

----------


## Luján

> JAJAJAJA ¡La cabra habra hablado!


Como la cabra hable, creo que más de uno se va a sorprender por aquí. Tendría que estar más educada que la cabra de la legión.

----------


## Luján

Ya se ha acabado el Campeonato del Mundo de Velocidad de motociclismo, y ha sido bajo un aplastante dominio español.

Los Campeones en las 3 categorías han sido españoles. Pero no sólo eso, los subcampeones, los tres, también han sido españoles. En total 7 españoles de 9 cajones posibles (los otros dos, italianos).

Categoría de 125cc.
1 Marc MARQUEZ Derbi *310*
2 Nicolas TEROL Aprilia *296*
3 Pol ESPARGARO Derbi *281*

Categoría Moto2.
1 Toni ELIAS Moriwaki *271*
2 Julian SIMON Suter *201*
3 Andrea IANNONE Speed Up *199*

Categoría Moto GP.
1 Jorge LORENZO Yamaha *383*
2 Dani PEDROSA Honda *245*
3 Valentino ROSSI Yamaha *233

*Ah! por cierto, Paul ya tiene sustituto, y se llama Paul II.

----------


## ben-amar

La FIFA destaca la candidatura de España y Portugal por encima de las demás
La organización publica un informe en donde señala que la candidatura ibérica para organizar el Mundial 2018 aventaja a sus rivales en mayor número de estadios, menores costes de inversión y mayor cantidad de entradas a la venta
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepudep_8/Tes
EL PAÍS | AGENCIAS - Madrid - 17/11/2010

La candidatura conjunta de España y Portugal para organizar el Mundial de 2018 cumple en general los requisitos exigidos por la FIFA y en la mayor parte de las condiciones está por encima de sus rivales. Estos datos se desprenden del informe de la Comisión de Evaluación de la FIFA sobre las nueve candidaturas a los torneos de 2018 y 2022, que publica hoy el máximo organismo futbolístico mundial. La sede se designará el 2 de diciembre.
En el cuadro comparativo de la Comisión, España y Portugal, la llamada "Candidatura Ibérica", aventaja a sus rivales europeas -Inglaterra, Holanda/Bélgica y Rusia- en mayor número de estadios, menores costes de inversión y mayor cantidad de entradas a la venta. Inglaterra parece el rival más fuerte después de España, después se coloca Rusia y más tarde Bélgica- Holanda.

La FIFA destaca la importancia cultural del fútbol tanto en España como en Portugal; las infraestructuras, la red de trenes de Alta Velocidad (AVE) que para 2012 "será una de las mejores del mundo" y destaca la "experiencia" en albergar importantes eventos internacionales, como los Juegos Olímpicos de Barcelona 92, el Mundial de España en el 82 y la la Eurocopa de 2004 en Portugal.

Hoteles y 21 estadios

En capacidad hotelera, que la FIFA coloca en un mínimo de 60.000 habitaciones, España y Portugal, con 85.000, supera a Inglaterra (sólo ha podido contratar 10.700) y Bélgica/Holanda (28.000) y está por debajo de Rusia (100.000).

En estadios, la candidatura Ibérica propone 21 frente a los 12 planteados por la FIFA, mientras que Inglaterra 17, Rusia 16 y Holanda/Bélgica 14. De los 21 estadios de España y Portugal, 9 necesitan ser remodelados y 5 serán de nueva construcción; Bélgica/Holanda renovará 6 y construirá 7; Inglaterra remodelará cinco y levantará otros tantos; Rusia reformará 3 y construirá 13.

En entradas, la candidatura Ibérica ofrece 3,7 millones a la venta, la más alta de todas, ya que Inglaterra dispone de 3,4; Bélgica/Holanda de 3,3 y Rusia 3,1. En el presupuesto para los estadios, Inglaterra lo ha calculado en 2.540 millones de dólares; Holanda/Bélgica, en 2.430 millones; Rusia, en 3.820 millones y España - Portugal, en alrededor de 2.000 millones de dólares.

En los puntos "negativos", la FIFA echa en falta un claro plan de seguridad conjunto y más lugares para entrenarse. Las candidaturas de Inglaterra y Rusia, que se presentan como las más directas rivales, tienen sus puntos débiles en las plazas hoteleras y en las infraestructuras de transporte, respectivamente. De la otra candidatura - Bélgica - Holanda-, la FIFA indica en su informe evaluador que el proyecto belga y holandés no cumple hasta el momento con las instalaciones para los equipos, y que, aunque se podrían garantizar, la información que ha recibido no le permite realizar una evaluación total. Bélgica y Holanda garantizan hasta ahora 28.000 plazas hoteleras, lejos aún de las 60.000 necesarias, más el riesgo de los altos precios y unas condiciones no negociables.

El Comité Ejecutivo de la FIFA designará las sedes de la Copa del Mundo de 2018 y 2022 el próximo 2 de diciembre. Nueve países han presentado sus solicitudes: Bélgica y Países Bajos; Inglaterra, Rusia; España y Portugal se postulan para hospedar las Copas Mundiales de la FIFA 2018 o 2022. Australia, Japón, República de Corea, Qatar y Estados Unidos han presentado sus credenciales únicamente para 2022.

----------


## perdiguera

No preocuparos, la FIFA dará la organización de los mundiales a la candidatura que le garantice el mayor beneficio económico, a ellos, claro.



> El Comité Ejecutivo de la FIFA designará las sedes de la Copa del Mundo de 2018 y 2022 el próximo 2 de diciembre. *Nueve países* han presentado sus solicitudes: Bélgica y Países Bajos; Inglaterra, Rusia; España y Portugal se postulan para hospedar las Copas Mundiales de la FIFA 2018 o 2022. Australia, Japón, República de Corea, Qatar y Estados Unidos han presentado sus credenciales únicamente para 2022.


Por cierto no son nueve países, sino nueve candidaturas; a los del País habría que llamarles, demasiadas veces, la atención.

----------


## REEGE

Y tampoco preocuparse por la abultada derrota de España contra Portugal...
Están cansados física y mentalmente y tanto los jugadores del Barcelona como los del Madrid, con la cabeza en el clásico, que es el partido en el que de verdad les va la vida. No podemos pedirles más de lo que han hecho a éstos héroes... Y pienso que el mundial ibérico será un éxito y claro que será elegido... No lo olvidéis... SOMOS CAMPEONES DEL MUNDO!!!

----------


## ben-amar

Como siempre, tienes toda la razon, perdiguera, son 9 *"candidaturas"*, no paises.

4 - 0 es de verguenza, la bolsa, que no la vida, es la que les va en cada partido; en los partidos de la seleccion tambien cobran.

----------


## sergi1907

Creo que ser campeones del mundo no da derecho a sufrir dos goleadas seguidas, ahora más que nunca habría que demostrar el porqué de ese título.

Ayer no pude ver el partido entero, pero lo poco que ví no me gustó nada, esperemos que pronto cambien la actitud si no tienen un futuro bastante negro.

----------


## suer

No os pongais nerviosos, ya hace años que ninguna selección repite Eurocopa o Mundial, pero en estos momentos, sólo (no puedo evitar poner la tilde) la Roja es la que única que está en condiciones de hacerlo :Big Grin: . Por la España de la Eurocopa nadie daba un duro y en el Mundial, después del primer partido a mucha gente se le bajaron los humos de golpe. Recordad, cuando hemos conseguido algo, es cuando hemos ido tranquilamente y con humildad. Los jugadores llevan acumulación de partidos, recordad que nuestro campeonato es muy largo (20 equipos) y la inmensa mayoría de internacionales juegan además copa y competiciones europeas.
Tened paciencia y un poco menos de amistosos y pachangas que corremos el riesgo que el futbol nos sature. A mi me ocurrió hace unos años, necesité una cura de futbol, creo que estuve un año sin ver fútbol, me aburría. Después de un año conseguí volver a disfrutar de un partido de futbol, no recuerdo quien jugaba.

----------


## Luján

> No os pongais nerviosos, ya hace años que ninguna selección repite Eurocopa o Mundial, pero en estos momentos, sólo (no puedo evitar poner la tilde) la Roja es la que única que está en condiciones de hacerlo. Por la España de la Eurocopa nadie daba un duro y en el Mundial, después del primer partido a mucha gente se le bajaron los humos de golpe. Recordad, cuando hemos conseguido algo, es cuando hemos ido tranquilamente y con humildad. Los jugadores llevan acumulación de partidos, recordad que nuestro campeonato es muy largo (20 equipos) y la inmensa mayoría de internacionales juegan además copa y competiciones europeas.
> Tened paciencia y un poco menos de amistosos y pachangas que corremos el riesgo que el futbol nos sature. A mi me ocurrió hace unos años, necesité una cura de futbol, creo que estuve un año sin ver fútbol, me aburría. Después de un año conseguí volver a disfrutar de un partido de futbol, no recuerdo quien jugaba.



No estoy del todo de acuerdo con que el problema sea que haya acumulación de partidos. ¿Acaso los jugadores sólo se desgastan en los partidos? Si fuera así por jugar dos veces en semana no me canso ni yo (ya hago el gasto equivalente y no estoy roto ni mucho menos)

Los jugadores entrenan todos los días, y hacen el mismo gasto o más que en un partido.

Además, ¿qué es un partido de fútbol? El que más corre en un partido hace 5 o 6km, demos la bula de que son 8km, en 90 minutos. Hagamos la cuenta... si el paso humano es de una media de 4Km/h... es que van casi caminando.

Veo mucho más energético un partido de baloncesto, que son 40 minutos a tope, y en la NBA no se quejan de jugar dos o hasta tres noches por semana.


Creo que el problema está un poco más arriba de las piernas y los pulmones de los jugadores. Más bien está en el corazón (sentimental no físico) y la cabeza.

----------


## perdiguera

Lamentáblemente son unos señoritos, que ahora no quieren jugar el 2 de Enero ya que dicen que tienen fiesta por convenio.
Veamos, si cobran una media de unos dos millones brutos al año y están 10 años "trabajando" son unos 20 millones en toda la vida profesional. Sin contar los posibles ingresos que tendrán cuando se retiren como entrenador, representante o vendedor de camisetas.
Comparando con unos 40.000 /año de una persona normal por 50 años de trabajo (se retirará más tarde de los 65) da 2.000.000  en toda su vida profesional.
Diez veces menos trabajando 5 veces más tiempo.
Es decir que la relación es 1/50 un año de futbolista medio equivale a 50 años de un trabajador medio. Me parece indignante.
Yo los haría trabajar más y si no quieren que hagan otra cosa.

----------


## Luján

> Lamentáblemente son unos señoritos, que ahora no quieren jugar el 2 de Enero ya que dicen que tienen fiesta por convenio.
> Veamos, si cobran una media de unos dos millones brutos al año y están 10 años "trabajando" son unos 20 millones en toda la vida profesional. Sin contar los posibles ingresos que tendrán cuando se retiren como entrenador, representante o vendedor de camisetas.
> Comparando con unos 40.000 /año de una persona normal por 50 años de trabajo (se retirará más tarde de los 65) da 2.000.000  en toda su vida profesional.
> Diez veces menos trabajando 5 veces más tiempo.
> Es decir que la relación es 1/50 un año de futbolista medio equivale a 50 años de un trabajador medio. Me parece indignante.
> Yo los haría trabajar más y si no quieren que hagan otra cosa.


Lo que hay que hacer es que cobren por productividad, como quieren hacer ahora con los funcionarios (cosa que no me parece del todo mal, pero es otra historia): "Si ganas cobras, si no ganas no cobras" y nada de 6000/semana. 1 gol, 1 bocadillo, que jueguen para vivir, como los demás, que trabajamos para vivir, no para comprarnos un Porsche GT5500SXL-MegaGran Lujo que estallamos en la primera curva al salir de la disco super-privada megachupiguay.

----------


## suer

Lo de la acumución de partiddos, es de lo que se quejan todos, yo la verdad, como no he sido profesional de eso, pues tampoco lo puedo decir mucho, pero también es cierto que cuando pierden varios partidos seguidos decimo que son unos señoritos, y cuando ganan algún título, los encumbramos como heroes. Lo que si es cierto es una cosa, cuando yo tenía la costumbre de salir a correr, sólo como asueto, una horita no me la quitaba nadie, más de lo que entrenan muchos de los futbolistas profesionales, ahora el único ejercicio que hago es servir de caballito a mi peque de 3 años.
Lo que si encuentro indignante es las auténticas burradas que cobran los jugadores profesionales de futbol, aunque sean una selecta minoria los que cobran esas burradas. 
Recordais el pitoste que se lió, fomentado convenientemente por los periodistas, cuando se supo las primas que habían pactado los jugadores de la selección? Fue ganar el mundial y apenas ningún periodista comentó nada al respeto.
¿Alguien sabe que son esas molestias que siente un jugador que hace que lo reserven un partido para que se recupere? Yo, humilde chupatintas, cuando me levanto a las 7 de la mañana para ir a trabajar, ¿puedo llamar a mi jefe y decirle que siento molestias al levantarme de la cama y reservarme para el día siguiente? Si lo hago un par de veces, el expediente que me cae encima...

----------


## perdiguera

> ¿Alguien sabe que son esas molestias que siente un jugador que hace que lo reserven un partido para que se recupere? Yo, humilde chupatintas, cuando me levanto a las 7 de la mañana para ir a trabajar, ¿puedo llamar a mi jefe y decirle que siento molestias al levantarme de la cama y reservarme para el día siguiente? Si lo hago un par de veces, el expediente que me cae encima...


Ni se nos inflama el sóleo ni nos entran pubalgias ni se nos distiende nada y con una uña infectada o con un orzuelo en el ojo allá que vamos a trabajar, por la cuenta que nos trae.

----------


## Luján

> Ni se nos inflama el sóleo ni nos entran pubalgias ni se nos distiende nada y con una uña infectada o con un orzuelo en el ojo allá que vamos a trabajar, por la cuenta que nos trae.


Y con cojera, tos, mocos, fiebre o embarazo también vamos a trabajar.

Una uña, un orzuelo... ¿Eso es algo? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

> Una uña, un orzuelo... ¿Eso es algo?


Sólo son excusas que he leído recientemente.

----------


## ben-amar

¡que finos que estais para dar con las escusas que presentan estos duros y sufridos trabajadores!  :EEK!: 
¿no os da pena cuando os enterais que tienen que pagar a un asesor para que les diga a que pais tienen que apuntar su domicilio fiscal para no pagar impuestos?
 O como algunos con las primas que ganaron en el mundial, cobraron en Sudafrica para ahorrarse los impuestos

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sobre lo sucedido ayer... sin comentarios  :Frown: , me ahorré de ver los tres últimos goles  :Embarrassment: .

Ahora que, no todo es negativo...

*MORALEJA:

- Antes ganábamos amistosos y no pasábamos de cuartos...
- Ahora perdemos amistosos, y ganamos Eurocopas y Mundiales...*

La moraleja no es mala  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Sobre lo sucedido ayer... sin comentarios , me ahorré de ver los tres últimos goles .
> 
> Ahora que, no todo es negativo...
> 
> *MORALEJA:
> 
> - Antes ganábamos amistosos y no pasábamos de cuartos...
> - Ahora perdemos amistosos, y ganamos Eurocopas y Mundiales...*
> 
> La moraleja no es mala


Hombre, tanto como mala, ¡¡ES PERFECTA!!

Aunque lo del otro día fue algo humillante.... :Frown:   :Frown: . La verdad es nos metieron el 1º y cambié, para que quiero sufrir más..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/depor...lpepudep_9/Tes
    * ELPAIS.com  >
    * Deportes


La FIFA explota la veta rusa
El dinero de los grandes magnates ligados al fútbol, como Roman Abramovich, y el aperturismo a nuevos mercados propician que Rusia organice en 2018 su primer Mundial y derrote a España y Portugal- Qatar, en 2022, será la sede con menos población de la historia

LUIS MARTÍN - Zúrich - 02/12/2010


Dos horas antes de conocerse el resultado de las votaciones del comité ejecutivo de la FIFA, las apuestas daban por perdedora a España. No nevaba, pero el frío se metía en los huesos con la misma facilidad que el pesimismo cundía en la delegación de la candidatura ibérica para organizar el Mundial de 2018. Especialmente, por parte portuguesa: "He visto cosas raras", se quejaba el presidente de la federación, Gilberto Madail, que desconfiaba tanto de los ingleses, por la frenética actividad de su primer ministro, David Cameron, el día anterior, como de la sonrisa aparentemente inocua del magnate Roman Abramovich, multimillonario ruso dueño del Chelsea. Mientras, Ángel María Villar, presidente de la Federación Española desde hace 22 años y vicepresidente de la FIFA desde hace una década, se reunía con Joseph Blatter, presidente de la FIFA, y los otros 20 miembros del comité, del que forma parte, para elegir sede de la fase final de los Mundiales del 2018 y del 2022.
La rumorología se disparó. Trascendió que Inglaterra había caído en primera ronda. De nada le sirvió a los ingleses movilizar al Príncipe Guillermo, a David Cameron y a David Beckham. También se supo pronto que Qatar había ganado para 2022, porque lo anunció Al Jazeera mientras el notario trasladaba el sobre con los ganadores de la sede de la FIFA al Messezentrum de Zúrich. Poco más había trascendido hasta que casi media hora más tarde del horario previsto, a las 16.30, Blatter abrió el sobre lacrado. "La decisión no la sé ni yo", dijo mientras los nervios se apoderaban de la platea. Para entonces, Villar seguía convencido de que en 2018 el Mundial volvería a España. Pero no, ganó Rusia. De nada sirvió que los inspectores de la FIFA hubieran subrayado en su informe de evaluación las distancias entre las sedes, que llegan a los 2.480 kilómetros de Este a Oeste, y la necesidad de construir 13 de los 16 estadios propuestos y renovar los otros tres (solo en instalaciones Rusia tendrá que invertir 2.800 millones). La FIFA no resistió ante el dinero ruso y muchas de sus grandes fortunas ligadas al fútbol, caso de Abramovich. Además, la rusa es una veta futbolística a explotar, mientras que los mercados inglés, español, holandés o belga ya están lo suficientemente consolidados. El resultado de las votaciones en la sede suiza de la FIFA huele a petróleo y gas, a inmensas fortunas de dinero, pero también a apertura de nuevos mercados. Conscientes de cómo está el patio económico mundial, resulta evidente que la FIFA ha apostado por la financiación privada, garantizada tanto por Rusia como por Qatar, que se llevó el Mundial 2022.

Fueron necesarias dos tandas para decidir el ganador, según comunicó después la organización: en la primera, efectivamente, cayó Inglaterra, que solo tuvo dos votos, y pasaron España (con 7), Bélgica y Holanda (4) y Rusia (9). Los ingleses, que habían denunciado actitudes poco éticas en el proceso de obtención de apoyos, lo pagaron caro. En segunda ronda, la candidatura de Holanda y Bélgica perdió dos votos, España mantuvo los siete de la primera ronda y Rusia alcanzó los 13 apoyos que le daban la mayoría absoluta. Al revés de lo esperado, esta vez Blatter, que acostumbra a votar en caso de empates, no se privó en ninguna ronda.

"No sé para qué sirve el informe técnico, para qué puntúan las candidaturas si al final gana la que menos puntos tiene", lamentó el director de la ibérica, Miguel Ángel López, tras el desenlace. "La FIFA es así", lamentó Jaime Lissavetzky, secretario de Estado para el Deporte. "Estoy aprendiendo a perder", añadió en referencia a las últimas derrotas vividas con la candidatura olímpica de Madrid, que perdió con Londres en la lucha por los Juegos Olímpicos de 2012 y con Río de Janeiro por los de 2016. "Me siento vacío, pero solo podemos felicitar al ganador, que seguro que lo hará muy bien", cerró Jorge Pérez, secretario general de la Federación, mientras que Villar se mantuvo callado antes y después. No tuvo nada que decir. Sí lo hizo el seleccionador campeón del mundo, Vicente del Bosque: "Lo hubiéramos hecho muy bien, porque somos un país moderno y preparado".

El resultado de las votaciones en la sede suiza de la FIFA huele a petróleo y gas, a inmensas fortunas de dinero, pero también a apertura de nuevos mercados. Conscientes de cómo está el patio económico mundial, resulta evidente que la FIFA ha apostado por la financiación privada, garantizada tanto por Rusia como por Qatar, que se llevó el Mundial 2022.

De nada le sirvió a Villar saltarse el plan previsto durante su discurso en la presentación, en la que también participaron el presidente español, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, y el portugués, José Sócrates. No hubo un hueco para el fútbol: ni palabra de Del Bosque, Paulo Bento, Casillas, Butragueño, Fernando Hierro, Figo y Eusebio. Villar asumió el protagonismo y miró a los ojos a sus compañeros de comité, de quienes defendió su honradez, puesta en duda tantas veces y concretada recientemente cuando la propia FIFA apartó de la votación a dos miembros por irregularidades previas: "Sois honestos, basta ya de tantos ataques. Y os hablo a vosotros, que tanto me habéis enseñado... Que nos conocemos hace 20 años...". Villar tenía que haber hablado del legado del Mundial pero se metió en el cuerpo a cuerpo ante la ofensiva rusa, que arreó con todo el peso de su capacidad diplomática para arrancar fidelidades, superando en 20 minutos el tiempo concedido a cada categoría. Ni así. Villar perdió otra vez, como perdió en 1998 cuando rechazó unirse a Portugal, que le ganó la carrera y terminó organizando la Eurocopa 2004. España no consiguió en los despachos lo ganado en el campo. Villar no habló al abandonar el Messezentrum de Zúich, pero dicen que la votación le hizo daño. Perder siempre es doloroso.
Cuatro sedes nuevas en 20 años

En 2002, Corea del Sur y Japón rompieron moldes en la historia mundialista. Fue la primera cita organizada por dos países, la primera fuera de Europa y América, y la primera en Asia. También otro paso más en un enorme proceso de globalización y apertura de nuevos mercados por parte de la FIFA. Entre las seis últimas sedes designadas para acoger un Mundial (entre 2002 y 2022), cuatro han sido primerizas: junto a Corea y Japón, debutó Sudáfrica en 2010 y lo harán Rusia y Qatar. Alemania (2006) y Brasil (2014) son viejos conocidos.

El fenómeno no es solo futbolístico. Entre los cinco últimos países elegidos como olímpicos, dos novatos: China (2008) y Brasil (2016).

----------


## perdiguera

Poderoso caballero es don Dinero.
Todos esos organismos tan "transparentes" y "democráticos" léase: FIFA, FIA, UEFA, COI etc. le tienen un cariño loco a ese caballero y si tienen la posibilidad de adjudicar a un país digamos "libérrimo" y "descontrolado" en el aspecto económico, un evento del tipo que sea, lo adjudican pues sacarán más "tajada" para ellos.

----------


## suer

Mirémoslo por el lado bueno. Más tranquilos estaremos. Aún me acuerdo de las olimpiadas...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Todos esos organismos tan "transparentes" y "democráticos" léase: FIFA, FIA, UEFA, COI etc. le tienen un cariño loco a ese caballero y si tienen la posibilidad de adjudicar a un país digamos "libérrimo" y "descontrolado" en el aspecto económico, un evento del tipo que sea, lo adjudican pues sacarán más "tajada" para ellos.


Está claro... aquí la guinda se la lleva el mejor postor y el pastel se lo comen bien las arcas tanto públicas como privadas de estas organizaciones... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

¡que siga corriendo la pasta!

----------


## perdiguera

Hay un señor que se llama Villar o que no se entera, y es vicepresidente desde hace una década por lo menos, o es un cara: dijo al volver a España " cuando eliminaron a Inglaterra ya me temía algo"
¿Qué quiere decir?
¿Que Inglaterra era la favorita y por lo tanto nosotros no éramos favoritos?
¿Que todo ha sido un pasteleo y que él, vicepresidente, no se había enterado?
¿Que iban a por la candidatura de España y Portugal?
Como podéis ver es muy extraño

----------


## ben-amar

Se puede entender que habia pacto secreto y que al acharse atras algunos, salto la sorpresa. :EEK!: 
¡¡habia otro pacto con mas dinero!! :Cool:

----------


## nando

Bueno se nos esta acabando el año y en la memoria nos queda el triunfo de españa en el mundial y desde aqui os quiero recomendar un documental sobre la roja que a mi particularmente me ha encantado se llama "informe robinson" lo hecharon hace unos dias en canal+ pero para los pobres(yo lo descargué de ahi :Embarrassment: ) lo podeís  descargar en vagos.

----------


## REEGE

Espero no tardar mucho en descargarlo y poder verlo ya que me han hablado muy bien de él... Y eso un mundial no puede olvidarse nunca!!!
ESPAÑA CAMPEONA DEL MUNDO 2010
Por si alguno aún no lo sabe!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## nando

> Espero no tardar mucho en descargarlo y poder verlo ya que me han hablado muy bien de él... Y eso un mundial no puede olvidarse nunca!!!
> ESPAÑA CAMPEONA DEL MUNDO 2010
> Por si alguno aún no lo sabe!!!


Hola REEGE hoy he vuelto a visionarlo junto con un amigo y se ha quedado petrificado delante del televisor y le le dicho no te preocupes que te lo grabo para que lo veas cuando quieras y las veces que quieras  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay que ver Reege, para una vez que pasa... y te pilla en Noruega  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Bueno, ya que no estabas en tu pueblo aquel día, por lo menos, puedes ver lo que pasó aquella noche... madre mía, vaya despliegue  :Embarrassment: ... hasta los civiles se sumaron a la comitiva!!  :Big Grin: 

Comitiva a su paso por la iglesia http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEWViamEDq4

En la fuente: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvE76...eature=related

Cámara "on board"  :Big Grin:  por las calles http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep_Cu...eature=related

----------


## ben-amar

¡ala! y ahora te vas otra vez de viaje  :Big Grin: 
¡Anda, y tu en los fiordos! :Cool:

----------


## REEGE

Balonmano | Mundial | Islandia 24-España 32
España está en semifinales tras ganar a Islandia
El equipo español apostó de inicio por una defensa adelantada para dificultar el juego nórdico y dio una auténtica exhibición durante la primera parte del encuentro.

'No hay que quedarse aquí. Tenemos que llegar a la final'

ISLANDIA 24 
ESPAÑA 32 

Islandia: Gustavsson; Olafsson (1), Petersson (5), Ingimundarson (2), Jakobsson (1), Atlason (1) y Sigurdsson (3) -equipo inicial- Gudmundsson (ps), Svavarsson (1), Palmarsson (4), Hallgrimsson (-), Gudjonsson (3, 1p), Stefansson (2), Gunnarsson (1), Sveinsson (-) y Kristjansson (-)



España: Sterbik; Roberto García (1), Gurbindo (6), Chema Rodríguez (1), Alberto Entrerríos (5), Juanín García (4) y Aguinagalde (4) -equipo inicial- Hombrados (ps), Rocas (2), Maqueda (-), Raúl Entrerríos (6), Cañellas (1), Viran Morros (1), Romero (), Ugalde (1) y Garabaya (-).



Marcador cada cinco minutos: 1-3, 3-4, 4-8, 6-13, 9-16 y 10-20 (Descanso) 12-21, 16-23, 20-25, 21-26, 23-28 y 24-32 (Final)



Árbitros: Ljubic y Krstic (Eslovenia). Expulsaron con tres exclusiones al jugador español Alberto Entrerríos (m.56). Además excluyeron por dos minutos a Jakobsson, Sigurdsson, Stefansson, Petersson, Svavarsson, Gunnarsson y al técnico Gudmundur Gudmundsson por Islandia; y a Alberto Entrerríos (2) y Viran Morros por España.



Incidencias: Encuentro correspondiente a la segunda jornada del grupo I de la segunda fase del Campeonato del Mundo de Suecia disputado en el Kinnarps Arena ante unos 3.000 espectadores.


EFE | 24/01/2011

La selección española de balonmano certificó su regreso a la elite con su clasificación para las semifinales del Campeonato del Mundo de Suecia, tras imponerse por 24-32 a Islandia, tras una exhibición defensiva en la primera parte.

Consciente de que gran parte del juego ofensivo del equipo islandés recae en la conexión de los jugadores de primera línea, en especial el central Snorri Gudjonsson, con el pivote, el equipo español apostó de inicio por una defensa adelantada para dificultar el juego nórdico.

Una opción que no pudo salir mejor al conjunto español, como evidenció el hecho de que el pivote islandés Robert Gunnarsson, uno de los máximos goleadores del equipo nórdico, no lograse su primer tanto hasta el minuto veinticuatro de la primera mitad.

Todo un problema para el subcampeón olímpico, que pese a las dificultades para conectar con los seis metros, buscó una y otra vez el pase al pivote, una circunstancia que no desaprovechó España para robar el balón. Robos que permitieron a la selección exhibir por primera vez en el campeonato su veloz juego de contraataque, con el extremo Juanín García, que cerró el primer tiempo con tres tantos, como punta de lanza.

Así, a la carrera el conjunto español fue abriendo una brecha cada más amplia en el marcador, hasta lograr una renta de siete goles (6-13), que dio a España la tranquilidad necesaria, para acabar, incluso, con las dudas que había mostrado hasta el momento en el ataque estático.

Surgieron, por fin, las penetraciones de Raúl Entrerríos, las fintas de Eduardo Gurbindo, espectacular en la primera mitad, o las conexiones con el eficaz Julen Aguinagalde, infalible desde los seis metros. Una fiesta a la que no quiso faltar el portero Arpad Sterbik, que cerró los primero treinta minutos con un cuarenta y cuatro por ciento de paradas, que permitieron llegar al descanso a los de Valero Rivera con contundente (10-20) en el marcador.

Renta que relajó un tanto al equipo español en la segunda mitad, en la que pese a no ver nunca en peligro la victoria, España concedió más facilidades en defensa a un equipo islandés que no desperdició la oportunidad para reducir la brecha a la mitad (20-25).

Sterbik se encargó, sin embargo, de acabar con esos apuros, con dos paradas consecutivas, una de ellas espectacular a un lanzamiento desde el pivote, que sirvió de detonante para la reacción del equipo español.

Una selección que no desaprovechó el carrusel de exclusiones en los que se convirtieron los últimos minutos del encuentro para elevar nuevamente su renta a ocho tantos (24-32), que certifican la presencia de España en la lucha por las medallas seis años después de proclamarse campeona del Mundo en Túnez en 2005.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo he visto la primera parte y ha sido un paseo montado en una apisonadora  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Espectacular Eduardo Gurbindo, una joya y con sólo 23 años, este chaval va a ser una máquina, más de lo que es ya  :Smile: 

A ver que tal las semis y nos aseguramos una medalla como mínimo, aunque obviamente, a por lo que tienen que ir es a por el billete de la final.

----------


## ben-amar

Bueno, acaba de finalizar el partido y España ha vencido a Islandia y se ha metido en las semifinales.

----------


## Luján

Jope!

Pues sinceramente pensaba que Islandia iba a poder con España. Creo que les queda una partido, pero ya están dentro.

A ver el cruce. Este mundial, pese a gustarme mucho el balonmano lo llevo un poco perdido. Cosas de trabajar mañana y tarde.  :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

La RFEC suspende un año a Contador por un positivo 
hace 1 hora 6 mins

La Real Federación Española de Ciclismo (RFEC) ha decidido suspender un año al ganador del Tour de Francia Alberto Contador tras dar positivo en una prueba de dopaje durante la ronda gala de 2010, dijo el miércoles el portavoz del ciclista. 

"Alberto Contador ha recibido hoy una notificación de propuesta de sanción por un año por parte del Comité de Competición de la Federación Española", dijo un comunicado difundido por el portavoz Jacinto Vidarte.

Contador, que ha amenazado con poner fin a su carrera si fuera castigado, tiene 10 días para presentar alegaciones antes de que se adopte una decisión final.

El corredor ofrecerá una rueda de prensa el viernes a las 16:00 horas en Mallorca, donde se está entrenando con su equipo Saxo Bank, agregó Vidarte. No hubo mención sobre si la federación también había decidido despojarle del título del Tour de 2010.

Contador, que lleva suspendido provisionalmente desde agosto, ganó el Tour de 2010 por tercera vez pero después se conoció que había dado positivo por clembuterol, una sustancia anabolizante prohibida, durante la carrera.

El ciclista, que ha negado haber cometido ninguna irregularidad, afirma que el positivo se debió a la ingestión de carne contaminada.

Incluso aunque acepte la decisión de la Federación, Contador no se quedaría tranquilo ya que la Unión Ciclista Internacional (UCI), organismo rector del ciclismo mundial, y la Agencia Mundial Antidopaje (AMA) podrían rebatir la decisión.

MOTIVADO Y CONCENTRADO

La UCI, que se ha visto afectada por varios casos de dopaje en los últimos años, podría apelar ante el Tribunal de Arbitraje del Deporte (TAS) si considera que la RFEC ha actuado demasiado indulgentemente con Contador.

Contador tiene también la posibilidad de llevar su caso ante el TAS.

Uno de los cinco hombres con títulos en las tres grandes pruebas del ciclismo, Contador declaró previamente desde Mallorca, donde se entrenaba con su nuevo equipo el Saxo Bank, que estaba "concentrado y motivado".

"Yo creo que ahora mismo lo más importante es abstraerse un poco de todo lo que te rodea y centrarte en trabajar que es lo que te da frutos en un futuro", dijo en declaraciones a periodistas.

El español ganó el Tour de Francia 2010 tras superar por 39 segundos al luxemburgués Andy Schleck, quien se convertirá en el gran favorito para la carrera de este año si Contador se pierde el evento.

El jefe de la UCI, Pat McQuaid, dijo a principios de mes que Contador posiblemente se perdería el Tour, bien por que fuera suspendido o bien porque no estaría listo a tiempo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

No vuelvo a ver una carrera de ciclismo, y mira que es uno de mis deportes reyes, pero no vuelvo a ver una carrera ni etapa  :Mad: 

*0,00000000005 g*... me gustaría que alguien demostrara qué rendimiento tiene eso y porqué los días anteriores no se encuentra nada y ese día en concreto se "encuentra" esa cifra ridícula... Eso es menos que echar una gota de whisky en una botella de 2 litros de coca-cola y decir que eso es un cubata...

Para entenderlo mejor aún, vamos a extrapolarlo a volúmenes en embalses... ese supuesto doping, es como soltar 50 litros de algo en Iznájar estando al 100% con 981 Hm3  :Embarrassment: 

Cómo va a ser posible meterse 0,00000000005 g de clembuterol? Otra gran incógnita... porque como lo haya hecho mediante radiaciones introduciéndose una molécula de esa sustancia... no lo comprendo, no hay ningún método para poderse introducir esa cantidad ínfima a la vez que irrisoria, simplemente una pastilla reducida a polvo y cogiendo sólo una partícula de ese "polvo", da más concentración que la que supuestamente le han encontrado... está claro que han ido a por él y punto...

Curioso es la sanción de UN AÑO cuando la sanción por dopaje son DOS AÑOS... *no habrá algo oscuro detrás? Será Contador cabeza de turco de algo?*

*¿Qué hay de Frank Schleck y el pago de 7.000 euros que hizo a Eufemiano Fuentes a una cuenta en Suiza?* *¿Que pasó con la bolsa de sangre "Amigo de Birillo"?* En fin... así son las varas de medir de este deporte, según nacionalidades e intereses, así se juzga...

Sin comentarios también la actuación de la Federación Española de Ciclismo... :Frown: 

No me gusta creer en "conspiraciones" y cosas raras, pero en éste caso, no hace falta ser muy listo que:

Tours de Francia por temporada:

2006: Pereiro (ESP)
2007: Contador (ESP)
2008: Sastre (ESP)
2009: Contador (ESP)
2010: Contador (ESP)

Eso duele mucho en algunos sitios, uno de ellos Francia  :Embarrassment: , y a Contador se lo quieren quitar del medio como sea, como así ha pasado... no sea que siga ganando más Tours y pueda alcanzar al mayor tramposo de la historia del Tour y del Ciclismo, que le salía Eritropoyetina hasta por las orejas  :Mad: 

Que pena que con Lance no fueran tan transparentes e igual que diligentes que con los españoles, cuando se sabía y se sabe que hay pruebas que demuestran que iba hasta las orejas de todo...

Los franceses no soportan que España sea una potencia mundial en muchos deportes, entre ellos, el ciclismo. No perdonan la hegemonía del ciclismo español y la mediocridad del francés, y es una realidad, el que no se quiera quitar la venda que no se la quite... la envidia les corroe por dentro.

Espero que para vengarnos, le metamos una buena paliza en una de sus "bazas" deportivas: *el balonmano*

Alberto Contador, *condenado SIN PRUEBAS de delito*

Para finalizar, decir que la maldad humana tiene estas cosas. Pero mucho cuidado que la maldad humana puede volverse en contra... siempre ha pasado toda la historia y se ha demostrado que las cosas intencionadas pues volver bien devueltas...

Alberto va a estar un año sin poder competir por una injusticia. Espero que esa decisión, le llegue adentro, se tire todo el año completo entrenándose, en Suiza, en Colombia, en donde sea necesario y que cuando vuelva, vuelva con tanta rabia que dispute hasta las metas volantes...

Esta sanción, junto a la de Valverde (ambas injustas y sin pruebas veraces) no destruyen el ciclismo Español, lo refuerzan aún más y lo hacen más fuerte. Por muchas acusaciones e injusticias que cometan contra los deportistas españoles, siempre seguiremos ganando carreras, dando una severa lección a todos aquellos que conspiran contra nosotros.

*Desde aquí, ánimo Contador, lucha duro, muy duro, siempre tendrás ya 3 Tours, ya sea 3 o 2+1*

----------


## ben-amar

* ELPAIS.com  >
    * Deportes

Dinamarca derrumba el sueño español
La selección cae eliminada en las semifinales del Mundial tras perder 28-24

EFE - Kristianstad - 28/01/2011


La selección española de balonmano se quedó a las puertas de la gran final del Campeonato de Suecia, tras caer por 28-24 ante Dinamarca en las semifinales, en un encuentro en el que España se topó con un inconmensurable Niklas Landin, que acabó con sus paradas con el sueño español.

Pese a ser plenamente conscientes de la obligatoriedad de frenar el frenético ritmo del que dotan a todos sus encuentros los daneses, el conjunto español fue incapaz de contener las oleadas nórdicas, como demuestran los once ataques que dispuso en apenas diez minutos el cuadro danés.

Un par de lanzamientos a los palos y el buen inicio de partido del joven meta Niklas Landin, permitieron a Dinamarca poner en marcha su mortal contragolpe con los extremos Lars Christiansen y Hans Lindberg como estiletes.

Así, a la carrera, Dinamarca tomó rápidamente la delantera en un marcador (6-4), en el que España, veía penalizado cada mínimo error en ataque, donde el portero Landin, se convirtió en un muro para la selección.

Pero si algo ha demostrado el conjunto español a lo largo del Campeonato del Mundo es su capacidad de resistencia, un orgullo, que posibilitó tres robos casi consecutivos de balón, que nivelaron nuevamente (6-6) el tanteador.

Sin embargo, Dinamarca no sólo dispone de veloces extremos, como evidenció el lateral derecho Kasper Sondergaard, con tres cañonazos, que permitieron distanciarse nuevamente a los daneses (10-6) en el luminoso.

Renta demasiado peligrosa para que no reaccionará el seleccionador español, que encontró la solución a sus problemas con la salida a la pista del meta Arpad Sterbik, el elemento que faltaba para asentar definitvamente el sistema defensivo.

Con Sterbik a pleno rendimiento, el 5-1 español comenzó a ahogar al hasta entonces fluido ataque danés, que en los segundos quince minutos de la primera parte tan sólo logró anotar dos tantos, algo inaudito para el siempre efectivo conjunto nórdico.

Una circunstancia que permitió a España enjugar su desventaja (12-12) antes de alcanzar el descanso, al que la selección no se marchó en ventaja por culpa de un inspiradísimo Niklas Landin, que sostuvo con sus paradas al equipo danés.

Acierto que no desapareció con el inicio de la segunda mitad, en la que el trabajo de Landin permitió, otra vez más, escaparse en el marcador (15-12) al conjunto de Ulrik Wilbek, que pareció resolver los problemas ofensivos del primer tiempo.

Todo lo contrario que España, que se atascó por completo en ataque, como demuestra el único gol que logró anotar en los primeros nueve minutos de la reanudación.

Un escaso bagaje cuando enfrente se encuentra uno de los mejores equipos del Mundo, una Dinamarca que, sin embargo, hoy no fue capaz de aprovechar el desconcierto español para sentenciar definitivamente el duelo a su favor.

Error que Dinamarca no acabó de pagar por un inconmensurable Landin, que se encargó de evitar una y otra vez la remontada del equipo español, que dispuso de un lanzamiento de penalti para igualar a veintiuno el marcador.

Pero hoy el portero del Silkeborg fue un muro infranqueable para la selección, que en los minutos finales se encontró con otro problema irresoluble, la irrupción del lateral Mikkel Hansen.

El ex jugador del Barcelona Borges, uno de los mayores talentos del balonmano mundial, martilleó una y otra vez la portería española con su amplia variedad de lanzamientos, mantuvo siempre por delante (23-21) a los daneses en el marcador.

Pero cuando peor pintaba para el equipo español, la selección volvió a aferrarse a la pista y con un hombre menos logró lo que no había conseguido con siete, igualar el marcador (23-23) a cinco minutos para la conclusión.

Igualada con la que se encargó de acabar definitivamente una nueva exclusión del equipo español, en esta ocasión de Viran Morros, que posibilitó el último y definitivo estirón de los daneses (26-23), que acabó con el sueño español.

La final del Mundial la disputarán, por tanto, Dinamarca y Francia. España peleará por el bronce frente a la anfitriona, Suecia.

----------


## Luján

Bueno, otra vez será.

No se puede ganar todo siempre, y la selección de Balonmano ya ha sido campeona Europea, Mundial y Olímpica, no hay que olvidarlo.

----------


## ben-amar

Lo pasado, pasado esta; pero ha sido un partido bastante bueno. 
Aun queda la disputa del bronce. Las 4 selecciones que han llegado a semifinales son potencias en este deporte y las 4 se lo han merecido.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo he estado viendo los 10 últimos minutos de partido, y cuando faltaban 5 más o menos, hemos empatado, pero tras dos expulsiones seguidas nos sacaron 3 puntos a la falta de 1 minuto, y ya se sabía que era el final.

Pero bueno, no se puede pedir más del deporte español en este pasado año.

----------


## REEGE

23-24 y en un partido agónico....

ESPAÑA MEDALLA DE BRONCE

----------


## ben-amar

Este es el analisis del partido:

		España ha conseguido ganar a Suecia en su propia casa. Qué gran Mundial ha hecho la selección. Empezó generando dudas y partido a partido las ha disipado dejando un campeonato para el recuerdo. Desde la remontada a España hasta la primera mitad ante Islandia que metió a la selección en semis. Partidazo hoy, sobre todo en la segunda mitad, de Eduardo Gurbindo y de Aguinagalde. También mención especial para los dos guardametas, Sterbik hoy y Hombrados en otros encuentros...
FINAL 		23-24 	VICTORIA para España. España es BRONCE.
59' 		23-24 	Suecia se pone a uno y quedan 32 segundos. Tiempo muerto. Qué Mundial estamos viviendo. Emoción hasta el último segundo.
59' 		22-24 	¡STERBIK! Paradón. Esto tiene pinta de bronce...
58' 		22-24 	GOLAZO de Alberto Entrerrios. Brutal lanzamiento desde los 8 metros tras un golpe franco. España se pone dos arriba a falta de menos de 2 minutos.
57' 		22-23 	Qué bien ahora Aguinagalde. Desde su sitio habitual, en el pivote, ha recibido y pese a la resistencia de la defensa sueca ha conseguido el lanzamineto y el gol.
55' 		21-22 	Enorme Gurbindo. Con brazo arriba de los colegiados, casi 'sobre la bocina' y en inferioridad Eduardo Gurbindo ha encontrado un hueco donde no lo había. Se ha colado por el extremo y golazo.
53' 		21-21 	Empata Suecia y dos minutos para Aguinagalde. Aquí nadie va a regalar nada. España lo sabe y debe esforzarse para no sufrir ahora con la inferioridad numérica.
53' 		20-21 	Aguinagalde está siendo una pesadilla desde el pivote para los defensores suecos. Sólo le están parando a base de faltas.
52' 		20-21 	Y ahora la falta en ataque es para España. Sigue el 20-21 en el electrónico.
51' 		20-21 	Falta en ataque de Suecia y amarilla para Doder. Qué bien otra vez Gurbindo en la ayuda defensiva.
51' 		20-21 	Lesión de Jonas Kälman. Suecia la ha tenido al contraataque pero España ha llegado a tiempo para cortar el posible gol de Kälman. Buena basculación de la defensa española con Gurbindo también de protagonista en esta faceta.
49' 		20-21 	Bien ahora Sterbik atajando un buen balón que parecía que se colaba en la portería y habría supuesto el empate.
49' 		20-21 	No existen las defensas. Cada posesión es gol y de momento a España le funciona porque mantiene la diferencia en el marcador.
48' 		19-21 	Otra vez la fortuna se ha aliado con los suecos. Y Doder desde los 8 metros ha sorprendido a Sterbik. No obstante, España ha reaccionado bien y también ha anotado.
46' 		18-20 	Suecia se ha llegado a poner a uno con un gol de Kalman en una jugada con mucha fortuna para los suecos. Después España ha vuelto a poner la diferencia en dos goles.
44' 		17-19 	Suecia ha pedido tiempo muerto porque se le estaba llendo el partido y le ha salido bien. Ha acortado distancias con un gol de Larholm.
43' 		16-19 	Y otros dos goles para España que lleva un parcial de 6-0. Sterbik también ha aportado su granito de arena con una buena parada. España ha pasado de ir 3 abajo ha situarse 3 arriba.
42' 		16-17 	Gol de Juanín. Aguinagalde ha forzado los 7 metros y en esta ocasión Juanín García ha sido el lanzador. Se la ha colado por debajo de las piernas al guardameta sueco. Qué buena la reacción de España. Suecia se está durmiendo y es el momento de darle la estocada.
40' 		16-16 	Empata España. Enorme Eduardo Gurbindo. España ha remontado una diferencia de 3 goles y se ha metido de nuevo en el partido. Quedan 20 minutos y aquí puede pasar de todo.
38' 		16-15 	¡Y otra exclusión! Ahora de nuevo para Sueciia. Otra vez por tanto superioridad para España y 7 metros que ha forzado Gurbindo. Lo ha lanzado Iker Romero y aunque en primera instancia ha fallado le ha llegado el rechace y no ha perdonado. Después Parrondo ha marcado su primer tanto. Gurbindo le ha habilitado muy bien y Parrondo, desde el extremo, la ha colado.
37' 		16-13 	Le ha durado poco a España la superioridad (y la alegría) porque España también se ha quedado con uno menos.
37' 		16-13 	Exclusión de Jernemyr. Vamos a ver cómo gestiona España la inferioridad porque es un momento importante para recuperarse y volver a entrar en el partido.
36' 		16-13 	Se va Suecia, tres arriba. España ha comenzado muy mal la segunda mitad. Hay muy poca intensidad en defensa y los suecos están entrado cómodamente.
33' 		13-12 	Suecia ha abierto la lata en esta segunda mitad con un gol de Du Rietz. Primero España había hecho una buena jugada en ataque pero Juanín García se vio de nuevo con Sjöstrand. Después España consiguió empatar el partido pero rápidamente la selección sueca volvió a adelantarse en el marcador.
31' 		11-11 	 COMIENZA LA SEGUNDA MITAD.
Min. 30 		11-11 	Golazo!!!!! Soberbio el tanto anotado por Iker Romero después de atrapar un balón que cruzó el área sueca.
Min. 29 		11-10 	Tiempo muerto de España que tendrá un ataque más para tratar de empatar antes del descanso.
Min. 28 		10-10 	Ugalde empata el partido con una bonita vaselina.
Min. 26 		9-8 	Siete metros y exclusión de Jakobson forzada por Julen Aguinagalde. Iker Romero estrella el balón en la madera. España tendrá al menos dos minutos de superioridad numérica.
Min. 26 		9-8 	Vaya exhibición de porteros!!!! Que dos paradones de Sjöstrand a Albert Roca y responde Sterbik con un ipe milagroso. Al final es Suecia quien logra marcar y se pone uno arriba.
Min. 23 		7-7 	Du Rietz vuelve a adelantar a Suecia e Iker vuelve a igualar el marcador, parece que los atacantes se ponen las pilas.
Min. 22 		6-6 	Por fin!!!! Eduardo Gurbindo logró empatar de nuevo el encuentro, y eso que Sjöstrand casi lo para de nuevo.
Min 22 		6-5 	España lleva ya seis minutos sin anotar.
Min. 21 		6-5 	Sin duda minutos dominados por los porteros. Tan solo 11 goles anotados en 21 minutos.
Min. 17 		6-5 	Muchas pérdidas en España, suerte que también tenemos un porterazo como Sterbik. A pesar de ello Suecia se vuelve a adelantar.
Min. 16 		5-5 	Empata España. Parecía que el quinto no llegaría nunca...
Min. 15 		5-4 	Nuevo paradón de Sjöstrand a Alberto Entrerríos en esta ocasión, y en la contra siguiente se adelanta por primera vez Suecia.
Min 12 		3-4 	Impresionante el partizado que está haciendo el portero sueco, Johan Sjöstrand, acumula cuatro intervenciones consecutivas que están salvando a su equipo y un 64% de paradas.
Min. 10 		3-4 	Exclusión deOscar Carlén. Suecia vuelve a quedar en inferioridad, pero España no logra distanciarse.
Min. 9 		2-4 	Raúl Entrerríos vuelve a poner la diferencia en dos tantos
Min. 5 		1-3 	Exclusión ahora para los suecos, y además con superioridad fuerza un lanzamiento de siete metros que convierte Iker Romero.
Min. 4 		1-2 	Empató Tobias Karlsson pero rápidamente responde España que se vuelve a poner por delante por medio de Cañellas. Amarilla para Jorge Maqueda.
Min. 2 		0-1 	Se adelanta España!!! Además el combinado español recupera al jugador excluido.
Min 1 		0-0 	Mal comienzo para la Roja. El primer ataque no ha podido convertirlo Jorge Maqueda, y en la siguiente acción ha sido excluido Aguinagalde.
		0-0 	COMIENZA EL PARTIDO
			Han sonado ya los himnos nacionales de España y Suecia, y el partido está apunto de comenzar.
			Bienvenidos a la retransmisión en directo del partido por el tercer y cuarto puesto del Mundial de balonmano de Suecia 2011 que enfrentará a las selecciones de Suecia y España. 

http://www.as.com/
Resultado Suecia 	23
España 	24

domingo, 30/01/2011 

¡¡¡España, Bronce!!!  :Smile:

----------

